# Sticky  Rig Pics!



## ENDITOL

I'll start: :banana:


----------



## mrdylan

Nice clear pics man.

nice set up too.

Here is some of mine.


----------



## EL34POWER

Alright then here we go. Pedal board changed recently, but the rest is still accurate.


----------



## thegame

ENDITOL said:


> I'll start: :banana:


Nice. Is that a front loaded cab? Are you anywhere near Toronto/Niagara?


----------



## Coustfan'01

Enditol's rig looks killer. How do you keep your pedal board clean like that ?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Coustfan'01 said:


> Enditol's rig looks killer. How do you keep your pedal board clean like that ?


Groupies will do anything for some lovin' including regularily cleaning your pedal board.


----------



## Teleplucker

ENDITOL said:


> [/IMG]


Dude, is that an Eternity? I didn't think anyone in Calgary had one. I would LOVE to hear that one. I've got a couple of pedals that I could offer up for an interesting comparison...heck, we need a city-wide OD shootout! :rockon2: 

I'd post a pic of my rig, but no one is going to get a woodie from a Tele, a tweed Deluxe clone and a handful of pedals :tongue: .


----------



## ENDITOL

thegame said:


> Nice. Is that a front loaded cab? Are you anywhere near Toronto/Niagara?


Yes, front loaded, sounds killer. I am in Calgary. 

Coustfan'01: I just gave my rig a major revamp so almost everything is pretty new - I'm looking forward to munging it up more very soon!

Teleplucker: Yes, it's an Eternity, great pedal, best OD I've had yet.


----------



## Scottone

Here's my wee amp rig. 










and a couple of my key pedals:


----------



## mrdylan

Wow mine is so meat and potatoes compared to these.

I also have a line6 XTLive for recording.

I only run a wah wah into my amp and that is it. Lookkin to buy a delay soon.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## jaymeister

Killer rig gproud. I see you are running only one speaker in the cab? Sorta like a large port...is that the intention?


----------



## gproud

jaymeister said:


> Killer rig gproud. I see you are running only one speaker in the cab? Sorta like a large port...is that the intention?


Yeah. It's a 'detuned' cab. I've always been interested in trying it. So I took a speaker out and left the Hellatone 30 in it to run with my 18 Watt TMB. The sound improvement was unbelievable. Fuller, more open, and the 30 watt speaker breaks up very nicely with the amp.


----------



## jaymeister

thegame said:


> What kind of power conditioner unit is that in the 2nd pic?
> 
> thanks


It's an ART SP 4x4. All the low end stuff from these guys and Furman/Rack rider are essentially the same...distribute power with a bit of EMI/RFI filtering. Not really a true conditioner/voltage regulator. It works good though. I like the vertical orientation of the sockets better than the Furman units.


----------



## gerald guerrero

Well, heres my arsenal of gear. 1st is the Brit. Class A Fatboy amp-sure sings. Then two Peavey basses . Next is the Jackson Dinky in a state of dissassembly awaiting Duncan pups. Then is my Kustom 6 Valve amp w/ 15" SRO. Finally you see the Marshall Half Stack.


----------



## sense_of_henry

There is some really nice gear here! It makes me want more guitars and amps...damn GAS. Drool


----------



## Zeegler




----------



## Zeegler




----------



## Zeegler

Some of my guitars


----------



## Davestp1

My amps:
http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m86/davestp1/?action=view&current=IMG_0067.jpg

And guitars: 
http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m86/davestp1/?action=view&current=IMG_0301.jpg


Plexi reissue, 72 Marshall checkerboard, 62 tremolux, 99 Peavy 410e, 69/70 Champ
Partcaster, 92 standard, 78 custom, 82/62 ri strat


----------



## sadowsky13

Hi guys I'm new here and thought I may as well start here!

Here is my rather simple rig.









and


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Davestp1 said:


> My amps:
> http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m86/davestp1/?action=view&current=IMG_0067.jpg
> 
> And guitars:
> http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m86/davestp1/?action=view&current=IMG_0301.jpg
> 
> 
> Plexi reissue, 72 Marshall checkerboard, 62 tremolux, 99 Peavy 410e, 69/70 Champ
> Partcaster, 92 standard, 78 custom, 82/62 ri strat


Holy Records Batman!

Is that a truckload of vinyl in the background?


----------



## Yerffej

sadowsky13 said:


> Hi guys I'm new here and thought I may as well start here!
> 
> Here is my rather simple rig.


who buys a $2000 srv strat to change the pickguard!?

anyway, please tell us about the guitars and amps. the little tweed combo looks particularly interesting


----------



## Davestp1

Hamm Guitars said:


> Holy Records Batman!
> 
> Is that a truckload of vinyl in the background?


Yup, about 4000 plus lp's in total.


----------



## sadowsky13

Yerffej said:


> who buys a $2000 srv strat to change the pickguard!?
> 
> 
> anyway, please tell us about the guitars and amps. the little tweed combo looks particularly interesting


At the time I liked the sound of the SRV strat and that was my main reason for purchasing it, it really did not have anything to do with it being a signature strat. I was trying various different strats and it was the one I liked best. The pickguard with SRV on it was the one thing I did not like about it. Everyone sees you with an SRV strat and expects you to play like SRV! Eventually I wanted to go with noiseless pickups hence I put in the Dimarzio virtual vintage pickups later on. They are quiet as a mouse.



The jazz guitar is a Sadowsky Jim Hall model. It's a sweet guitar. The tweed amp is a Jazzkat JP 100, named after John Pizzarelli. Sounds great with the Sadowsky. At the time I ordered it directly from JazzKat. They asked me for some dealers I dealt with in the area and I recommended they contact 12th fret. They obviously did because since that time I have found out the 12th fret now carry them.


----------



## auger

hey guys here is my rig...
american fat strat texas special
and the boogie LSS with 2x12 extention cab









Auger


----------



## noobcake

auger said:


> hey guys here is my rig...
> american fat strat texas special
> and the boogie LSS with 2x12 extention cab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auger


Dayummm that's like my dream rig, a strat with a nice vintage voiced amp, nothing elseDrool . The lonestar is featurepacked so I could probably do without an army of pedals.


----------



## sadowsky13

Paul said:


> I tried that amp last fall. I _really_ wanted to like that amp. Small and light, and by reputation, excellent for jazz. I just didn't like it. I ended up with a Victoria Victorilux with 6L6's and one 15" speaker. The Victorilux works great with my Byrdland.



I have yet to play a Victoria but it's definately a brand that peaks my interest. As I said the jazzkat works great for my sadowsky Jim Hall and the built in effects are kind of nice to have. I think when I bought it it cost me about 600$ US so quite a difference in cost between that and the Victoria. Any pics of the byrdlandThey are nice guitars. here are a couple of closeups of the sadowsky


----------



## sadowsky13

Paul said:


> No pics, I'm too lazy for that. It's the Epiphone Elitist Byrdland, that I play.
> 
> http://www.epiphone.com/elitist/byrdland.htm
> 
> Nice guitar, I haven't played one of those either, I got the sadowsky from Murch Music. They have a great selection of guitars and I tried pretty much every jazzbox in there when I bought mine. There was some sweet stuff. The Sadowsky wasn't cheap but compared to some of the others it was a steal. I originally wanted an ES 175 but when I broke down and compared the two the sadowsky had much more put into it and sounded better for what I wanted. Ie: When you pay that much for a guitar I don't expect to see plastic parts on it and quality fit and finish should be impeccable.
> 
> Where did you get the victoria, I've been wanting to try one out for awhile. Considering I just picked up my Tophat a few weeks ago ago I have to hold off for a bit or the wife will kill me if I buy anything else.


----------



## -TJ-

My main rig at the moment....


----------



## Strat-O-Mechanical

Here are some shots of my rig. I seem to like 'feature walls.' 




























Guitars: Fender 1960 CS Relic Strat, Fender Lonestar Strat, Fender CS one-off Strat, Gibson Les Paul Standard, Gibson Les Paul Custom, Yamaha CPX-15W, Taylor NS42-CE

Amps: 1962 Fender Concert, 1963 RI Fender Reverb Tank, Marshall JCM 2000 TSL 100, Peavey Classic 100, 1967 BF Fender Bassman, Peavey Delta Blues

There's a new pedal board on the go. I'll update when the time comes.


----------



## chesterb

Here is my current rig.

50's Danelectro amp,66 Deluxe Reverb with a Fulltone TTE on top, 73 Champ,
67 ES-335.

Pedals are all Fulltone: OCD,DP,Fat Boost, and ChoralFLange.


----------



## sesroh

thats a lovely es-335. im quite jealous lol


----------



## cale0906

*Rig Pics*

Here are Some



Fuchs TDS 50 , Avatar 2x12, 73 Pro Reverb/ homemade cab,18 Watt Marshall Clone , Vibro King , DRRI , 2 Relic Strats copies


----------



## cale0906

cale0906 said:


> Here are Some
> 
> 
> 
> Fuchs TDS 50 , Avatar 2x12, 73 Pro Reverb/ homemade cab,18 Watt Marshall Clone , Vibro King , DRRI , 2 Relic Strats copies



Hey Guys 

Can anyone help me figure out why i cant post my pics larger than this . They always come out like thumbs ....... ????


----------



## iggs

Here's the latest incarnation:


----------



## 55 Jr

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## acdc51502112

Simple, but I like it


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Straight forward, heavy duty rock and roll. Works for Slash


----------



## acdc51502112

GuitarsCanada said:


> Straight forward, heavy duty rock and roll. Works for Slash


Don't forget Angus now


----------



## Voxguy76

http://image59.webshots.com/559/7/13/2/2854713020086867613TUuxAs_fs.jpg


http://image58.webshots.com/158/1/48/89/2467148890086867613xKixZh_fs.jpg


----------



## 2005fz1

riffboy76 said:


> http://image59.webshots.com/559/7/13/2/2854713020086867613TUuxAs_fs.jpg
> 
> 
> http://image58.webshots.com/158/1/48/89/2467148890086867613xKixZh_fs.jpg



Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /158/1/48/89/2467148890086867613xKixZh_fs.jpg on this server.

:confused-smiley-010 

FZ1


----------



## Voxguy76

when it opens the error webpage just hit enter and it will work. sorry.


----------



## davetcan

riffboy76 said:


> when it opens the error webpage just hit enter and it will work. sorry.


hilight the link in the address bar and then hit enter and it will work.

Nice stuff, don't you have any guitars :food-smiley-004:


----------



## starvingstudent

gotta revive this thread, i need new desktop wallpapers... None


----------



## wordsonyou

Ok here I go...but it could all change in a few weeks...


----------



## sesroh

i did post this in the show your gear thread but i thought i would here too heh.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

First off some nice gear shots for sure from the members!

I try to keep things simple and run minimal effects. Usually I run just a Wah ( Dunlop Wah from Hell ), Delay/chorus ( Visual Sound H2O ), overdrive/boost/distortion ( Soldano Supercharger GTO ) and sometimes a tuner ( Planet Waves Strobe ). Another "effect" I use a lot is the Ebow.
Sometimes I will also A/B two amps with a Morley A/B/Y.
I do not have a board I just carry things in a bag and set up my simple effects chain.

I run my Lynch Box Head and cab, or my Soldano Hot Rod 50 thru the Lynch Box Cab, and Koch Multitone 100 2x12.


Guitars will depend on what I need... if live it's usually my Washburn N4 Padauk & Michael Kelly Patriot Phoenix, or Gibson SG & PRS CE22, depending on the situation... but I usually have a trem and non trem guitar on hand. Right now my live playing is minimal but things are changing as we speak.
I do however regularilly play cover music sets twice a week. Right now I'm forming a band to do live shows so that involves a lot of time and again more playing.
If I'm recording I'll use just about anything I own to get the sounds and performance I need... other than listed above Music Man Silhouette Special, LTD M350, Larivee V, Boss Br1600 CD Version II.







Khing


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Here are the rest of the photos...



http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=2901697[/img]


Khing


----------



## Skoczylas




----------



## GuitaristZ

^^niiice rig!


----------



## GuitaristZ

ooh beat this: 



































just kidding


----------



## sesroh

i want that hiwatt head or bassman None


----------



## ben_t

My stuff...


----------



## Budda

this used to be my live rig, now its my band practise rig:










and this is the new live rig (the straight cab is at a drummers, I just use the halfstack):










www.soundclick.com/thebuddaproject to hear that stuff in action, or www.purevolume.com/deathcharge (hamer SFX 2 + traynor YCV80)


----------



## thegame

ben_t said:


> My stuff...


Wow, another Mako in Canada? I have a Custom 100! Did you get it used?


----------



## Budda

i reeeeeeeeeeeally want to hear the mako custom 100! and that one's on a VHT cab... *sniff* i dont know where i can find VHT in canada 

that looks to be a makoplex to me


----------



## ben_t

thegame said:


> Wow, another Mako in Canada? I have a Custom 100! Did you get it used?



No I got it brand new. And it's actually a Dorado not a Makoplex. This amp really have the best master volume I've ever seen. 

And for VHT I bought this cab used from Metal#J# who posts here. I got this cab which looks basically new for half price. There is 2 VHT dealers in Canada now though. I think there's one in Ontario near Toronto and one in Calgary. 

Since I have no clue where Deep river is that might not change much for you though.


----------



## ben_t

Budda said:


> i reeeeeeeeeeeally want to hear the mako custom 100! and that one's on a VHT cab... *sniff* i dont know where i can find VHT in canada
> 
> that looks to be a makoplex to me


haha I just checked where Deep River is...I actually drove from Ottawa to Pembroke to get the cab as the guy was from North Bay or something...looks like it could have been easier for you to get the cab then me...but I won't complain since I'm happy with it and I think I got a good deal.


----------



## Metal#J#

Budda said:


> i reeeeeeeeeeeally want to hear the mako custom 100! and that one's on a VHT cab... *sniff* i dont know where i can find VHT in canada
> 
> that looks to be a makoplex to me


 Georege's Guitars has Some VHT stuff in stock. I think their located in Cobourg??? If you're just looking try out some VHT stuff, make the drive over to Mattawa and you can try my Classic or Deliverance 60. Both are absolute metal machines!!!

I'd like to hear the Mako too. Are you able to post any clips Ben?


----------



## ben_t

I personally don't have any clips and I am not really equipped to do anything that would really do the amp justice. 

But you can go there to hear some:

http://www.makoamplification.com/products_reverb.html

This guy also has more clips there plus clips of other killer amps: 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=559543


----------



## Budda

Metal#J# said:


> Georege's Guitars has Some VHT stuff in stock. I think their located in Coberg??? If you're just looking try out some VHT stuff, make the drive over to Mattawa and you can try my Classic or Deliverance 60. Both are absolute metal machines!!!
> 
> I'd like to hear the Mako too. Are you able to post any clips Ben?


i think i'll take you up on that! and i'll bring my JSX and my les paul! no pittbull, or is the classic a pittbull CL? 

i blame unearth for giving me VHT GAS


----------



## Metal#J#

Budda said:


> i think i'll take you up on that! and i'll bring my JSX and my les paul! no pittbull, or is the classic a pittbull CL?
> 
> i blame unearth for giving me VHT GAS


Yes, the Classic was part of the Pittbull series(91-94?). The Classic is now called the CLX. Hartley Peavey made VHT change it because of their Classic line of amps. I believe they're built by hand and only made per costumer order.

BTW:Just PM me if you think you'll be in the area and we'll set something up.

J


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Hey Metal#J#,

Does your PRS have a blend knob? I just looked at your pics and didn't see a selector switch.


----------



## Metal#J#

Hamm Guitars said:


> Hey Metal#J#,
> 
> Does your PRS have a blend knob? I just looked at your pics and didn't see a selector switch.


 No, but I've tried one. I wasn't really impressed with it mostly because it seemed to drop the level and make my EMG's not sound as hot. I've tried forever to find a 3 position rotary switch but haven't been able to find one. Right now, only the volume pot is hooked in to the bridge p/u and it seems to be working quite well. The EMG 81 came alive when I simplified the wiring and removed everything else. So I guess other than the volume knob, the other 2 knobs are just there to keep it looking pretty:smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

We are looking at a lot of cheese there man. Wonderful set-up. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

And He has a Hughs and Kettner Red Box - I haven't seen one of those in a while. They where the the best thing going to get a guitar signal direct into a PA.


----------



## samhill

Hamm Guitars said:


> And He has a Hughs and Kettner Red Box - I haven't seen one of those in a while. They where the the best thing going to get a guitar signal direct into a PA.



I've actually just replaced those in favour of the 
Palmer PDI09. The Red Boxes have been great, but with our PA the Palmers sound a little closer to what's coming out of the cabs. Sound guys love'em!!

Mark


----------



## samhill

GuitarsCanada said:


> We are looking at a lot of cheese there man. Wonderful set-up. Thanks for posting that.



Thanks for the kind words!

Mark
www.thesamhillband.com


----------



## Budda

mmm, PRS singlecuts... mmm.. mesa 412's...mm (those speakers look funny! :S), lots blinky lights! everyone knows blinky lights gets you better tone


----------



## samhill

Budda said:


> mmm, PRS singlecuts... mmm.. mesa 412's...mm (those speakers look funny! :S), lots blinky lights! everyone knows blinky lights gets you better tone


Weber Beam Blockers on the speakers. Don't want to kill the front row 

Mark


----------



## Guest

samhill said:


> vid clip of my Egnater head: http://youtube.com/watch?v=8QY3gfxTfTw


Mark, can you say more about this Egnater Amp Build course? Your 800 sounds fantastic man. About how much did the course run? Did it include accommodations and meals? Thanks!


----------



## samhill

iaresee said:


> Mark, can you say more about this Egnater Amp Build course? Your 800 sounds fantastic man. About how much did the course run? Did it include accommodations and meals? Thanks!


The course is awesome....a must do! 2 day seminar with up to 6 students. Basically Bruce puts a chassis and parts in front of you with diagrams and a soldering station...and you start building. The turret board is pre-assembled by Terri(Bruce's wife). I must stress that NO previous experience is necessary although being able to solder will be an asset. Bruce is there to help you through everything. He periodically checks on your progress and answers any questions. They provide you with breakfast, lunch and beverages(pop, juice, water)both days. At the end of day one you will be playing your own amp. Bruce will not allow you to fail. The second day, Bruce explains how your amp works and describes the different circuits and how to mod them to change the tone. At the end of the second day he actually does some mods to let you hear the difference. The course far exceeded my expectations and I'd love to do it again.
I have even done a mod or two myself and have done a pretty intensive voltage mod and crosstalk fix to my CAE 3+SE preamp...something I would never have attempted before.

The course now costs $1550usd plus accomodations. This includes your amp and manuals and breakfast and lunch each day. The amp now comes standard with a tube buffered FX loop, depth mod and metal film resistors(not included when I went). It will be the best coin you've ever spent!!! The amp sounds amazing!

Mark


----------



## Budda

oh pshaw, killing the front row is half the fun! 

i thought they were beams.


----------



## bluecoyote

Here is my modest rig.


----------



## GuitaristZ

^very nice rig man, not bad at all!


----------



## cale0906

sesroh said:


> i did post this in the show your gear thread but i thought i would here too heh.



Hey ...... do you run the Orange cab with the Super ? I have a SFSR , just curious how it would sound .


----------



## sesroh

haha it actually won't work with the super. much to my surprise. I thought the external speaker jack was disconnected but some say that it just wont work because of the cab and amp. I did notice slight sound coming out of it. I have used the cab with just the regular speaker output and it sounded great and much different than the 10" fender speakers in the amp. as for now, the cabinet is for trade or sale depending if I can find something to sit in the same spot. I'm looking for an Orange combo since I have no head to run with the cabinet and I can't afford to buy a head for it at this moment :frown:


----------



## Spikezone

Here's my little bit o' stuff (to which I have since added a beautiful black Yamaha SA500-no pic yet):








-Mikey


----------



## mike7

Here's my Marshall JCM 900 Dual Reverb 4500 and home-made pimpin' speaker cab with celestion g12m70s made by some dude.









GASing for a les paul and new speaker cabinet...


----------



## Tarl

mike7 said:


> Here's my Marshall JCM 900 Dual Reverb 4500 and home-made pimpin' speaker cab with celestion g12m70s made by some dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GASing for a les paul and new speaker cabinet...



Gotta love that furry cab! You should have a ZZ Top kind of fur axe to go with it. :rockon2:


----------



## kinggeoff

Metal#J# said:


> Georege's Guitars has Some VHT stuff in stock. I think their located in Cobourg???


hehe I nabbed a UL and FB412 from him  Great guy to deal with...pleasure to do business


----------



## Bob Rock

*My Modest Rig*

My little rig


----------



## famouspogs

chesterb said:


> Here is my current rig.
> 
> 50's Danelectro amp,66 Deluxe Reverb with a Fulltone TTE on top, 73 Champ,
> 67 ES-335.
> 
> Pedals are all Fulltone: OCD,DP,Fat Boost, and ChoralFLange.


niiiiiiiice


----------



## famouspogs

I dont even think this qualifies as a rig but whatever. I get all the effects from most pedals on my RP50 and I don't need a large amp.










Standard Fender Stratocaster
Ibanez sr400
Yamaki Deluxe Western 12 string acoustic from the '70s
Yorkville BM200T
Some really cheap practice amp
and of course my terrible little RP50.


----------



## noobcake

Bob Rock said:


> My little rig


Nice stuff, what kinda washburn is that? Is it a nuno model with a custom pickguard or something?


----------



## DUCK

Damn there are definately alot of nice lookin' setups!:rockon:


----------



## Bob Rock

noobcake said:


> Nice stuff, what kinda washburn is that? Is it a nuno model with a custom pickguard or something?


Yes it's a Nuno N5


----------



## Roidster

heres my rig


----------



## Skoczylas

^^^ If that setup isn't metal, I don't know what is


----------



## violation

That's one weird ass guitar dude... it looks like a BC Rich or an Explorer gone wrong lol.


----------



## Roidster

thanks,the guitar was designed by Neal Moser,who used to work for
BCR in the late 70's and early 80'S,he designed the Bich and the Mocking bird


----------



## joshmac

oh man so many nice setups in here. Ill get a family shot of some of mine soon:smile:


----------



## Skoczylas

Some updated pictures of my RIggg, excuse the size


----------



## Guest

I like your carpet.


----------



## NB-SK

laristotle said:


> I like your carpet.


Too 'RCMP drug bust' for my own tastes. :wink:


----------



## ne1roc

NB-SK said:


> Too 'RCMP drug bust' for my own tastes. :wink:


Ha Ha!


Whats up with that?


----------



## Ti-Ron

Hey Skoczylas, what is the hidden guitar behing your Crate amp??


----------



## Stratin2traynor

NB-SK said:


> Too 'RCMP drug bust' for my own tastes. :wink:


Are you anti-fuzz or do you just find the decor a little riskee


----------



## offkey_

Stratin2traynor said:


> Are you anti-fuzz or do you just find the decor a little riskee


Lets all be nice to the Police......they are our friends.


----------



## NB-SK

Now, that looks really nice. That's the kind of rig you get when you want the annoying old lady next door to move out...or get a heart attack.


----------



## dolphinstreet

Holy crap, that Randall rig scares me!


----------



## Roidster

killer man,nothing like having the full on erect pe............. well you know what i mean :banana:,when your amp is taller then you that rules,the wall is cool id like to see a whole pic of that


----------



## Bob Rock

*My New Rig*

Well the Marshall went and it's in with the Boogie. Just got it this weekend and I'm liking it. Can't wait to try it out at a gig! :rockon2:


----------



## Skoczylas

NB-SK said:


> Too 'RCMP drug bust' for my own tastes. :wink:


hahaha



Ti-Ron said:


> Hey Skoczylas, what is the hidden guitar behing your Crate amp??


It's a GFX. Ibanes RG copy.


----------



## sesroh

woo mini twin.


----------



## chesterb

Updated rig pic:rockon2:


----------



## davetcan

chesterb said:


> Updated rig pic:rockon2:


Damn, that just about nails it for me. :rockon:

3 TTE's ??? Tim and OCD, yep, just about perfect.

Just noticed the GT-500, what do you think?


----------



## chesterb

Love the distortion side of the GT-500, little more gain on tap than the OCD and a great eq to boot. Not sure what to make of the OD/Boost side yet, but I have not had it that long.


----------



## bluezombie

Randall Vintage 30 cab, Genz Benz EL DIABLO 100 head.

The guitar is a Washburn... Not sure which model but i got it relatively cheap, and i pretty much changed every piece on it. I love it 

Though it's probably pretty low-end, i actually love it alot more than many high-end guitars i've tried out in stores.


----------



## Milkman

I've posted this before (maybe even in this thread).

My rig is essentially a PA system.

I run my guitars into a Vox Tonelab LE via an AKG wireless unit.

The Tonelab is fed directly to the snake via two active phantom powered DIs.

The PA is stereo (between 8800 and 12000 watts depending on the venue)

I hear myself with my stage wedges (two mixes w two wedges per mix with a total of 1600 watts power).

This is no longer a gimmick or novelty. It's a very real and effective alternative to a mic'd up conventional amp and pedalboard rig.

This discusses the set up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQZrx11Ar10

Crunchy tone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B3l6W-Edd4

Clean Tone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckRapa3vFLM


The thing is, everything between the player's hands and the audience's ears has an impact on your sound. That's one reason I prefer to view the entire PA as a part of the rig.


----------



## acdc51502112

Here's my updates.


----------



## Coustfan'01

acdc51502112 said:


> Here's my updates.


Wow , that ibanez really looks great . What model is it?


----------



## acdc51502112

2007 S470 DXQM Viking Red


----------



## noobcake

acdc51502112 said:


> 2007 S470 DXQM Viking Red


it has a zero resistance bridge right? ZRs are the best locking bridge in my opinion, even better than an Original Floyd Rose or a Edge Pro if you ask me sdsre


----------



## acdc51502112

noobcake said:


> it has a zero resistance bridge right? ZRs are the best locking bridge in my opinion, even better than an Original Floyd Rose or a Edge Pro if you ask me sdsre


Ya it has a ZR, and oh boy is it great, you get such smoother movements with its just great. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

chesterb said:


>


hmm...
TTEs in all known colours of the universe. pretty impressive.

question?
if they release other 'limited' edition colour TTEs, will U be able to resist? 
BTW, love my plain vanilla blonde TTE.

a question to U folks. 
i love these threads and there's some folks here w/ cool gear.
are any of U slightly trepidatious (why is it telling me i'm spelling that word incorrectly?) about posting pix of this stuff in full knowledge that some nefarious sort might figure out where U live and come and abscond w/ all Ur hard earned gear? 

i don't have a digi camera and the one in my phone isn't the greatest, so i can't post decent pix. i've been thinking of getting a digi cam for 'the holiday season' (sheesh) and have been pondering posting pix. somebody please tell me that there have been no 'horror' stories.
i'd hate to see my fawn tolex vox head and cab in trolley disappear.


----------



## chesterb

> question?
> if they release other 'limited' edition colour TTEs, will U be able to resist?
> BTW, love my plain vanilla blonde TTE.


I think the fact that I own 3 TTE's answers that question. Would love to see a tweed one.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

chesterb said:


> I think the fact that I own 3 TTE's answers that question. Would love to see a tweed one.


i'd be mighty tempted w/ a tweed one myself.


----------



## sysexguy

You TTTE owners are going to have to possibly have to ALSO get the new possible rack versionlofu.......and a couple of the WEM clones from Unity Audio http://unityaudio.com/product.php?pid=267. No need to freak out on the price, we don't pay the VAT:smile:.....just GST and duty

I have a cream TTE, love it, especially since I did the mods (pre s/n:800ish) that MF recommended. If any of your units are early ones, I still have the details on pdf here (as afaik, it's not up on the site anymore)

Andy


----------



## greco

WOW Emohawk....nice gear...and lots of it !!

You have more power there than our local radio station :rockon:

Dave


----------



## zontar

Emohawk, what's the cabinet on the bottom left?
It looks like something I've seen before.


----------



## sesroh

zontar said:


> Emohawk, what's the cabinet on the bottom left?
> It looks like something I've seen before.


Appears to be an Avatar 2X12 cabinet


----------



## Evilmusician

Here's my rig !


----------



## bryguy9

*Oh oh, me too! My guitar porn!*

Show and Tell Guitar Porn, my favorite kind!










65 Fender Bassman, JCM 800 2x12, Mesa Single Rectifier + 2X12.










The Amps + GT5, TU-2, Maxon OD-9, DoD compressor, Holier Grail, BP-200.










The Amps + Three of my girls, 94 Strat plus, 2001 LP STD, 73 ES-335TD.

Sigh, I think I need a cigarette now...

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bcmatt

Here's my rig at last; not the best lighting though. Here's the ones my father just recently finished the cabinets for:








And here is my whole family of amps now:


----------



## Evilmusician

Sweet jebus thats nice!:lofu


----------



## davetcan

here are my most recent additions. The amp is a Reinhardt 18 and the guitar is a '95 LP Special now with Wolfetone P90's. Killer combination I might add. :smile: I have a matching 1 x 12 cab on the way from Bob Reinhardt.


----------



## mario

davetcan said:


> here are my most recent additions. The amp is a Reinhardt 18 and the guitar is a '95 LP Special now with Wolfetone P90's. Killer combination I might add. :smile: I have a matching 1 x 12 cab on the way from Bob Reinhardt.


That look's really slick. I'll bet that combination sound's awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## bolero

yeah that is nice...I dig the racing stripe on the amp!!


nice LPJ too....

:rockon2:


----------



## tubetwang

> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]p1300066_2.jpg[/IMG]


my gear...:smilie_flagge17:

All clones...

Trainwreck Liverpool
Trainwreck Express
Fender 5F6-A Tweed Bassman
Marshall 18W TMB
Fender 5E3 Tweed Deluxe

Working on finishing a Dumble ODS


----------



## Archer




----------



## Guest

Archer said:


>


 Always nice to see another Koch owner. How do find moving around that MultiTone? Is it much heavier than the TwinTone?


----------



## Archer

I've never used (or moved a twintone) but the Multitone is crazy heavy.


----------



## ENDITOL




----------



## Evilmusician

WHAT? What? Did you say something .....the picture's too loud! lol! :rockon2:


----------



## kelsmc

this is my gear dean hardtail and traynor ycv custom 50


----------



## 4x12

Some sweet ass gear in here... 

but whats the difference between this post and the other almost identical post in the electric guitar section ??

in case I should have put my amps in here and not over there... sorry!

So here are my amps... again


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## Mars_all 50

Here's a craptastic pic of part of my stuff.

'74 Marshall 50 watt. 
2x12.
'99 EBMM Sil Spec.


----------



## sesroh

the new addition.


----------



## zontar

I want that silverburst SG!

Nice guitar!


----------



## Archer




----------



## Guiary

Quick and Crappy pics of my Rig


----------



## Bob Rock

*My New Rig*

Here is my new rig


----------



## sproul07

Here's my latest rig. My pedal board is always changing. 
This is the latest incarnation









My public saxaphones


----------



## sproul07

And my amp and Leslie speaker...


----------



## dnoseworth

*Rigs*

Nice gear.


----------



## starjag

Archer said:


>


Zinkys are great!!!


----------



## zdogma

Bob Rock said:


> Here is my new rig


How do you like it? I had a chance to give the JVM and the Vintage Modern a good workout a couple of weeks ago, and I was really impressed.


----------



## Bob Rock

zdogma said:


> How do you like it? I had a chance to give the JVM and the Vintage Modern a good workout a couple of weeks ago, and I was really impressed.


I'm very impressed with amp. I tried out the JVM along side the Vintage Modern as well. I thought the VM had a slightly better hard rock sound but in the end I think the versatility and the killer clean sound of the JVM won out. The JVM is giving me 85% of the sounds I need playing in my Classic Rock band. With the addition of my OD pedals I've all the bases covered.


----------



## dnoseworth

*Here's a couple of my Toys*

Let's start here.


----------



## dnoseworth

*One More*


----------



## dnoseworth

*More Z*


----------



## dnoseworth

*2001 R9*


----------



## corailz

Mine!!!Miss my Yamaha G100-410!!!! that is at my father's place!!!
















Hope you'll like my little rig!!!


----------



## kw_guitarguy

Heres my setup...it's been moved to the other end of the basement but...

Left to right:

Epiphone PR-7E electric/acoustic in Birds Eye Maple
Epiphone Firebird VII '63 Reissue
Yamaha Pacifica 112
Yamaha 4 string bass

Amp: Ibanez TB-100H head and Ibanez 4x12 cabinet
Effects rig: Line6 Pod XT Live, JD Crybaby Fazel Wah, Headphone amp, DI box


































~Andrew


----------



## kw_guitarguy

more pics


----------



## 2Three

Wow you guys all have great gear! 

I'll post some of my stuff when I get a chance


----------



## Tarl

My "sort of" new main rig. Even with 2 Les Pauls it's still hard to put the little Melody Maker down......tons o' fun


----------



## Tin Type

so much Z lust!!!.. awesome rig man... seriously congrarts!!:rockon2:


----------



## Stratocaster

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Metal#J#

The rig has changed a bit since my last post. I picked up another Classic cheap. I think I'm going to have to try some stereo effects or a dry wet mix. Sadly, I'll have wait for the preamp tubes I ordered from VHT before I can get to any of that. When I recieved the amp (that was supposed to be pro/packed) the casters were loose in the back of the combo and they smashed all the preamp tubes.


----------



## CM_X5

Threads like these (especially the first post) make me realise just how low end/mid level my stuff is. :tongue:


----------



## Bevo

[/IMG]


Hope this works..


----------



## Bevo

Cool:banana:

First picture post.

My new 7 string SC207 and Tele Custom as in name only not a custom job.
Also holding up the guitars is my JSX with Windsor cab.

Bev


----------



## moonlington




----------



## Stratocaster




----------



## greco

bcmatt said:


> Are you sure that you want to sell your Top Hat? Didn't you paint the room to match it?


*Good one*:food-smiley-004:

...nice to get a laugh while at work

Dave


----------



## sadowsky13

Well sold a few things here and there and this is now the latest rig I am using between home and playing in the band.


----------



## unison thrush

sadowsky13 said:


> Well sold a few things here and there and this is now the latest rig I am using between home and playing in the band.


I like! Is that the Roadster cab?? :rockon2:


----------



## sadowsky13

unison thrush said:


> I like! Is that the Roadster cab?? :rockon2:



Thanks, Yes it is the roadster cab


----------



## sadowsky13

unison thrush said:


> I like! Is that the Roadster cab?? :rockon2:


I see our taste in gear is somewhat similar, Les Paul, PRS, Mesa!


----------



## unison thrush

sadowsky13 said:


> I see our taste in gear is somewhat similar, Les Paul, PRS, Mesa!


I did notice this. Great minds think alike. haha!


----------



## vfreeman

Metal#J# said:


> The rig has changed a bit since my last post. I picked up another Classic cheap. I think I'm going to have to try some stereo effects or a dry wet mix. Sadly, I'll have wait for the preamp tubes I ordered from VHT before I can get to any of that. When I recieved the amp (that was supposed to be pro/packed) the casters were loose in the back of the combo and they smashed all the preamp tubes.


Wow, i bet that will rip pretty good once the tubes arrive.


----------



## jaymeister




----------



## Zeegler

Part of my current rig.


----------



## Guest

I freaking love this rig. There's an MPX G2 + RP 1 for sale in the TPG emporium right now. Suuuuuppppppeeeer clean. Oh man, it is so tempting...



jaymeister said:


>


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Nice Multitone head!


----------



## xbolt

This is my main rig 
T-Verb, GP8 in loop, 4-12 Marshall (2xG12-65 & 2xEVM12L) w/ TS9 and Wah...


















More toys...


----------



## xbolt

more...










Traded a JCM900 head and cab for the Bluesbreaker...The 3203 I got a couple of wees ago...


----------



## xbolt




----------



## Evilmusician

Here's my setup got it home for a while :rockon:


----------



## starvingstudent

Evilmusician said:


> Here's my setup got it home for a while :rockon:


how do you like your G-system? i am seriously concidering it... is it worth $1400?


----------



## starvingstudent

ok heres my rig.

Ampeg Reverberocket head
Marshall 2x12 cab
Boss GT8
Fender USA Strat with Fender vintage noisless pickups.


----------



## Spikezone

My beloved (other) family:










-Mikey


----------



## bolero

nice G&L!!


:rockon2:


----------



## bolero

this is a great sounding setup:












so's this, smaller combo for when I can't make so much *****! noise:


----------



## Spikezone

bolero said:


> this is a great sounding setup:



Somehow there's nothing quite as magical as a black Les Paul Custom, is there?
-Mikey


----------



## bolero

yeah, you're right.....I read les paul wanted it like that so it would look good with a tuxedo...classy



and I owe thx to a couple guys on this bb 

ssdeluxe: for the killer '57 RI les paul, thx again!!

faracaster & soldano16: for the hiwatt head & cab, that was split up for a time...but reunited again :food-smiley-004: it sounds f***ing glorious


----------



## speckledmind

My New Rigg :rockon2:

Yorkville XS400H 400W Bass Head.
Yorkville XC410 Cab.
Yorkville XC115 Cab.
:rockon:

The Bass is an Ibanez SR900


----------



## Ti-Ron

Woooww! That rig is too huge man! Hope you are not in a block with neibourgs!
But you probably have a really nice groove out of it!


----------



## Motomarko

Here's my main rig.

Rocktron Prophecy II
Rocktron All Access footcontroller
Mesa Boogie Dynawatt 20/20
Marshall 1936 2x12 stereo cab
BBE Sonic maximizer (for sale)
Furman power condish
X2 digital wireless
Shure PSM200 
Toneworks tuner

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar

Spikezone said:


> Somehow there's nothing quite as magical as a black Les Paul Custom, is there?
> -Mikey


Somehow, if a LP custom isn't black it may be a very nice guitar--but it just seems like it's not as good.

Some guitars seem more right with certain finishes--LP Customs are right with black.


----------



## famouspogs

I was trying out the Guitar Xcitar when I took this picture, actually a kind of cool pedal. I like my EQ more because I can get different tones but the Xcitar seems to give abit of "presence". Silly looking and named pedal though.


----------



## -TJ-

famouspogs said:


> I was trying out the Guitar Xcitar when I took this picture, actually a kind of cool pedal. I like my EQ more because I can get different tones but the Xcitar seems to give abit of "presence". Silly looking and named pedal though.


thats a very nice looking little rig... those fenders look great!


----------



## -TJ-

heres my current main rig.... a special thanks to Lauzon music, since everything but 3 of my pedals is from there


----------



## jaymeister

-TJ- said:


> heres my current main rig.... a special thanks to Lauzon music, since everything but 3 of my pedals is from there


Very sharp setup!


----------



## -TJ-

jaymeister said:


> Very sharp setup!


thanks!


----------



## Budda

holy crap TJ, i can see why you didnt need the Boss haha.

thats a sexy rig! clips?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

yeah nice rig!!! G&L... lovely guitars!


----------



## al3d

wel..small update of the rig at home, in the home theater room... all warm and cosy..LOL....small..yet very effective rig for my needs.


----------



## Guest

I don't have a pic of a whole rig because I have a lot of gear and I usually
play mix & match but this is the amp and guitar I have been using pretty
much exclusively for about a year or so.

The amp is the Rivera Fandango as you can plainly see.
Two EL34s, 55W, basically two single channel amps in one combo.
There's no dirty channel or clean channel but there is a Fender style
channel and a Marshall style channel. Both can be clean or dirty depending
settings.

The guitar is a 1999 American Deluxe Fat Strat Locking in Transparent Purple
over Ash. They call it purple but it's really sort of a wine colour. The 
scratch guard was minty green and looked terrible so I bought this one.
Also, I've never been a fan of those witch hat style knobs so I put some
chrome Tele style knobs on it. Other than that, it's bone stock.


----------



## gregory49

Nice Rigs!


----------



## FortinAmps

Here's some of my crap.:smile:

























Cheers,
Mike


----------



## famouspogs

-TJ- said:


> thats a very nice looking little rig... those fenders look great!


Thanks. I regret taking such an early picture because I hate that guitar xciter thing now and I've changed up gear alittle.


----------



## Metal#J#

"Here's some of my crap.




Cheers,
Mike"


Holy fawking $hit man........:bow:





Oh yeah.....how do you like the Diezel compared to the VHT's?

J


----------



## hollowbody

jeez Mike, that's a whole assload of crap!

What's that Wizard stuff? I've never heard of them, but the last few times I caught The Trews live, John Angus was playing a Wizard half-stack.


----------



## FortinAmps

Metal#J# said:


> "Here's some of my crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike"
> 
> 
> Holy fawking $hit man........:bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.....how do you like the Diezel compared to the VHT's?
> 
> J


Thanks man! That was almost at the height of my gas. Much of it has been sold off to finance my business. I still have my VHT UL, Fatboy F-3, Soldano SLO100, Wizard Metal, Elmwood M90, 1971 Marshall 50w head, Fender Deluxe, Larry Dino 939 and British Purist....I think that's it not going to count all the amp chassis carcasses:smile:

The VH4 is a different beast than the VHT UL. I prefer the UL and I've since sold my VH4.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## FortinAmps

hollowbody said:


> jeez Mike, that's a whole assload of crap!
> 
> What's that Wizard stuff? I've never heard of them, but the last few times I caught The Trews live, John Angus was playing a Wizard half-stack.


Thanks:food-smiley-004: The Wizard stuff is amazing. They are in Cornwall now. They use to be out in BC. Rik St.Pierre the owner and builder of Wizard amps, is out on tour with AC/DC...sweet gig right?

I'm game if any of you ever want to do an amp fest. I'll be glad to bring some stuff. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## -TJ-




----------



## FortinAmps

Sweet ! Tell me more about your Z s:smile:

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## -TJ-

FortinAmps said:


> Sweet ! Tell me more about your Z s:smile:
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


thanks.... the top one is a mini Z.... 5 watts, single EL84, built in power scaling.... really nice edge of break up tone with top end chime..... 

the one on the bottom is a Z-28, dual 6v6, I dont really know how to categorize this other than its the best sounding amp I've ever played.... always puts a smile on my face, great defined low end, nice character throughout...

and the cab is a dr Z 2x10 convertible, sounds very nice with both those amps, very well defined, and low end that shakes everything in the room.....


----------



## FortinAmps

Very nice, I love 6v6s. Sweet tones.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## pattste

Is the blonde cab on the right a Supersonic 4x12 cab? How do you like it?


----------



## starvingstudent

cant remember if I posted here yet. here is my rig, as of today

Fender Hard Tail American Std Strat w/ Vintage Noisless
Ampeg Reverberocket 50 watt head. JJ's all around
Marshall 2x12 Cab
Vox Satchurator
MXR EVH Phase 90
MXR EVH Flanger
Boss CH-1
Boss DD-3
and an old beat up DS-1 that isnt in the loop sitting on top of the amp.


----------



## -TJ-

pattste said:


> Is the blonde cab on the right a Supersonic 4x12 cab? How do you like it?


yes, its a good cab.... its basically a Fender Tonemaster cab, that was just renamed "supersonic"..... its a heavy cab, but it has a smaller profile, thankfully just fits in the trunk of my car with no problems.... V30's, closed back, in my opinion its a good sounding cab....


----------



## Evilmusician

starvingstudent said:


> how do you like your G-system? i am seriously concidering it... is it worth $1400?


I love it ! just makes switching so much easier and the delays and chorus /mod/pitch are just gravy!:rockon:


----------



## LeftyLang




----------



## Guest

Ahh! Another death metal player I see! :smile:



LeftyLang said:


>


----------



## devnulljp

chesterb said:


> Here is my current rig.
> 
> 50's Danelectro amp,66 Deluxe Reverb with a Fulltone TTE on top, 73 Champ,
> 67 ES-335.


Swoon! I feel a little light-headed. That lot must sound awesome.


----------



## Ti-Ron

-TJ- said:


>


Just by curiosity wich compagny is that Les Paul? Never saw that before!


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## Thornton Davis

Although this is my first posting, i've been lurking for quite awhile. Being a bass player, I have to post a pic of my rig when I see a invitation, so here's my Genz Benz rig.










TD


----------



## Ti-Ron

warplanegrey said:


>


Maybe in the prairies it's different but you guys don't have any rule about the silence in a public librairy? I'm pretty sure this rig can blow up a biology research!!!


----------



## LeftyLang

-TJ- said:


>


Nice Dr Zeees.............sdsre


----------



## warplanegrey

Ti-Ron said:


> Maybe in the prairies it's different but you guys don't have any rule about the silence in a public librairy? I'm pretty sure this rig can blow up a biology research!!!


haha.

everyone says something like that. we actually jam in the upstairs of a comic & book shop. all of the over stock is stored in the upstairs, so yeah, it looks like a library.


----------



## vds5000

Joining this threat a little late...not all my stuff, but this is what's in my bedroom right now:










Fender Custom Shop 1960 Strat loaded with Kinman 'AVN Blues' pickups
Top Hat Emplexador Mark II
Avatar G212H Custom
Dark Lord of the Sith

This is the best tone I've heard in a long, long time...perhaps ever?


----------



## PaulS

Nice rig... is the Dark Lord of the Sith really as good as they say


----------



## vds5000

PaulS said:


> Nice rig... is the Dark Lord of the Sith really as good as they say


Thanks, and no, he's bad, real bad! 

Funny, I was talking about that with the g/f 2 days ago. I often buy the most ridiculous things sometimes. I mean things I really, really don't need. I always then regret the purchase within days, if not hours. Yet, I have not even for a single moment regretted bringing home the Dark Lord :smile:

Back to the gear - I really think that Top Hat is a boutique company that is often overlooked and underrated. I bought this amp without ever hearing it or any other TH for that matter, and I have absolutely no regrets. It is the best sounding Marshall clone I've ever heard. Many of the classic rock tones from the 70's can be had with this amp. Eddie, Angus, Joe, Ace, Jimmy - you name it. The 'Voice' switch (Modern/Vintage) complete changes the tone of the amp.


----------



## LeftyLang

dnoseworth said:


>




Nice Komet and Zsdsre


----------



## LeftyLang

chesterb said:


> Updated rig pic:rockon2:



3 TTE 's ...now that's wht I call OCD sdsre
lofulof


----------



## vds5000

LeftyLang said:


> Nice Komet and Zsdsre


Yeah, the Komet looks cool. I'd like to own one some day down the road. The one dude on here - my goodness he get's some cool stuff on occasion. 'Farcaster' or something like that. He's had a Komet and a Two Rock Emerald I believe.


----------



## devnulljp

Here's a really crappy pic of mine:
Not as swish as all your boutique gear but it sounds good to me...
1972 Traynor Guitarmate YGM-3 w/ UK Celestion G12M Greenback (actually I just put an Emi Tonker in it to try it out)










EDIT: added a slightly better pic of the non-OCD rig.
Guitar is a 1980 ES-335 pro w/ maple neck and Seymour Duncan Antiquity humbuckers. 
Little yellow box is the best OD yet -- Japanese HAO Rumble ODS.


----------



## devnulljp

...and I call this the Help me I have OCD pedal board


----------



## vds5000

devnulljp said:


> Here's a really crappy pic of mine:
> Not as swish as all your boutique gear but it sounds good to me...


When it comes right down to it, that's all that really matters :smile:


----------



## greco

devnulljp said:


> Not as swish as all your boutique gear but it sounds good to me...


A Gibson 335 and a '72 YGM-3 is pretty d*mn swish in my books !!

Dave


----------



## Emohawk

Been a few updates since the last time I posted, so here goes...

Top to bottom...

JCM800 2204/Plexi hybrid (built by yours truly, Cabinet by Trinity)
Traynor Custom Special 100 (with 6L6's)
Laney GH100TI
Epiphone Valve Jr (modded, soon to be re-built as PTP)
Trinity sIII-V6 (kit build)

Missing from photo - Line6 Flextone 1x12 combo (version 1)


----------



## screamingdaisy




----------



## screamingdaisy

Emohawk said:


> Been a few updates since the last time I posted, so here goes...
> 
> Top to bottom...
> 
> JCM800 2204/Plexi hybrid (built by yours truly, Cabinet by Trinity)
> Traynor Custom Special 100 (with 6L6's)
> Laney GH100TI
> Epiphone Valve Jr (modded, soon to be re-built as PTP)
> Trinity sIII-V6 (kit build)
> 
> Missing from photo - Line6 Flextone 1x12 combo (version 1)


How do you like the GH100TI?


----------



## Ti-Ron

screamingdaisy said:


>


So you did a little bit of shopping since the last pic? I love your amps collection, I'm so jaleous of that two Orange amps, I hope I'll be able to put my hands on one soon! How is your new Les Paul?


----------



## screamingdaisy

Ti-Ron said:


> So you did a little bit of shopping since the last pic?


No. Just stuck everything together in one shot.




> I love your amps collection, I'm so jaleous of that two Orange amps, I hope I'll be able to put my hands on one soon! How is your new Les Paul?


Neither are totally new, but both are great. Though I really want to swap the pickups in the humbucker one to a set of PAF types, but that costs money I don't have right now.


----------



## Canadian Charlie

I read somewhere that it helps, 


"Jumper cable in the Effects loop activates the Loop Buffer giving you a bit more clarity and level. Works great if you are not using any pedals in the chain already."

:smilie_flagge17:


The “Dummy Jack” Mod

A seriously cheap mod that everyone and anyone can and should do. Get a ¼” jack plug converter – something like this:










And insert it into the 1st input. The plug your guitar into the second input and play. Creates more clarity in your tone and filters out some more of the muddiness.


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Emohawk

screamingdaisy said:


> How do you like the GH100TI?


Hands down my favorite amp for British-style high gain. Thick & creamy with a bit of edge if you roll on more presence & treb. Has more gain than any sane human could possibly need. I've heard some people say it doesn't have enough, but quite frankly I think they're in need of treatment. I run it at about noon using my SG with hot wound JS Moores and that's tons. If I push much higher things start to become a bit of a mess - so much gain it gets out of control.

Sounds good at lower volumes. Gets warmer/thicker as the master goes up, but it will peel paint at volumes over about three. This amp is unbelievably loud. A lot of that is in the voicing I guess. It is a Brit EL34 based amp after all.

It's not as edgy sounding as the VH series. More of a hot-rodded classic British vibe. If you've heard Iommi's solo albums and the live Heaven & Hell album, the amp really does sound very much like the high gain tones on those.


----------



## starvingstudent

ok, new addition. see if you can guess who my influences are...


----------



## salv

My new rig. Needs a speaker swap and that's pretty much it. Tubes were replaced, re-biased, everything pretty much taken care of. For a '73 this thing is in phenomenal shape. YRM-1


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## northern1

very nice and another..:rockon:


----------



## Darcy Hoover

Hand-built this Deluxe Reverb myself...




























Generally plug straight in but have a Fulldrive 2, an Ernie Ball Wah and a Boss RC-2 Looper plus a TU-2.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Wow, nice work!!! You have a nice guitar by the way!


----------



## jaymeister

Darcy Hoover said:


> Hand-built this Deluxe Reverb myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally plug straight in but have a Fulldrive 2, an Ernie Ball Wah and a Boss RC-2 Looper plus a TU-2.


Very nice work...was it a kit? Tell more!


----------



## Darcy Hoover

A kit from Marsh Amplification. I had just finished rebuilding a mid-60s Princeton Reverb, a complete overhaul, and I was kind of pining for something a tad bigger. The price on blackface-era Deluxe Reverbs was out of reach, even trying to find one not in working order to rebuild, and the price of this kit, even with a Weber Vintage Series Alnico speaker, was about the same as the Reissue, minus my labour costs of course! Had a blast, took about 2 weeks of after work time to put together. Marsh supplies the pine cab, chassis, hardware, cloth wire, resistors, capasitors, etc. etc...


----------



## seadonkey

Here's my simple rig. http://www.flickr.com/photos/seadonkey11/3127130640/


----------



## dustyoldamp




----------



## devnulljp

dustyoldamp, Is that an old GA-5?

EDIT: Nice wee amp that.


----------



## dustyoldamp

devnulljp said:


> dustyoldamp, Is that an old GA-5?


bang on mate, 1966 gibson ga5t...


----------



## bolero

nice old G&L there....must be an early '80's? which model is it? nighthawk?

sdsre


----------



## dustyoldamp

bolero said:


> nice old G&L there....must be an early '80's? which model is it? nighthawk?
> 
> sdsre


nice one, it's the successor to the nighthawk, the skyhawk...bought it new from a music store in '86 but i believe that it was made in '84.


----------



## dustyoldamp




----------



## hollowbody

Nice pics Dustyoldamp! Someone got a little lazy with the wiring on the semi-hollow? kqoct


----------



## dustyoldamp

hollowbody said:


> Nice pics Dustyoldamp! Someone got a little lazy with the wiring on the semi-hollow? kqoct


hahaha, nice one mate, sure seems to be...bought it with a $175 christmas bonus at the tail end of 1993 and it was the only guitar that would even go in tune at that price in the only music shop i could ride my bicycle to.

wiped out on a icy bridge on the way home but miraculously the guitar was unharmed and i've always wondered what the hell was up with the surface wiring there.

i've stayed away from correcting it cos i don't want to alter the fantastic acoustic tone, a bit metallic but woody at the same time, or the raw, unhinged edge of feedback electric vibe of it plugged in.


----------



## Guest

hollowbody said:


> Nice pics Dustyoldamp! Someone got a little lazy with the wiring on the semi-hollow? kqoct


Harmony/Silvertones were made like that.
The pickguard hides the wiring.
My '66 Rocket is the same.


----------



## al3d

Well...gear changed a bit since i was using my Boogie MKIII..so why not some new picts..


----------



## hollowbody

laristotle said:


> Harmony/Silvertones were made like that.
> The pickguard hides the wiring.
> My '66 Rocket is the same.


Sure makes it easier to deal with than 335-type guitars!


----------



## Brennan

Here's my current amp setup: Fender Hot Rod Deluxe, Traynor YGL-3, Crate v212B cabinet, Peters 100w Pro Series Halo/Polaris head, Bogner 2x12 oversized open back cabinet.


(click for bigger pic)


----------



## moonlington

oh _herro._


----------



## sesroh




----------



## dustyoldamp

laristotle said:


> Harmony/Silvertones were made like that.
> The pickguard hides the wiring.
> My '66 Rocket is the same.


i never knew it had a pickguard!


----------



## Pepper_Roni

Got A New Amp  Peavey Vypyr

footswitch is still on backorder...


----------



## Robert1950

Hey man! Can't you leave well enough alone???? 



al3d said:


>


----------



## Guest

dustyoldamp said:


> i never knew it had a pickguard!


To give you an idea. Got this from Harmony Database


----------



## dustyoldamp

nice one laristotle, i didn't know about that harmony site and have finally found out that my harmony is a h54-1, date stamped 5-72.


----------



## PhReAkEr13

Just joined...
First post. Figured this is a good place to start. :rockon2:


----------



## Trainwreck

bolero said:


> this is a great sounding setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so's this, smaller combo for when I can't make so much *****! noise:


First post here...Your Rig is SWEET...Love the Natural wood look...


----------



## warplanegrey

Not pictured (because its in the shop getting a tune up):


----------



## dustyoldamp

bolero said:


> this is a great sounding setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so's this, smaller combo for when I can't make so much *****! noise:


hey bolero, which sweet little supro is that keeping the sg company?


----------



## dustyoldamp




----------



## gforces




----------



## pattste




----------



## screamingdaisy

Nice rig.

:smile:


----------



## BigE

OH man. I almost fell of my chair lol


----------



## fishin' musician

Laney LC15R...heavily modified
New: Mercury Magnetics Choke
Mercury Magnetics Output transformer
Vintage Philips Miniwatt EL84 power tubes
2 x MojoTone/Eminence P10R-style speakers
Solid Pine Cabinet


----------



## Caribou_Chris

Amp: 1983 JCM 800 2204 Canadian edition, through a 1981 JCM 800 1960A cab. Has Ruby EL34's, JJ 12AX7's in V1 & V2, and a balanced JJ 12AX7 in V3. Great amp!

Guitar: 2008 Epi Sheraton (still MIK). The Epi is a factory 2nd but plays and sounds great. I am especially impressed (and surprised) with how dang good the stock bridge pickup sounds, and how the two pickups sound together. I have Ernie Ball 11's on there, with a wound G.

Effects: On the floor is a TU-2, a BBE Boosta Grande, and a Dunlop wah. The BBE boost really pounds the pre-amp! Not pictured is a TS9 and an old green Russian-issue Sovtek/EHX Big Muff Pi. I use the PowerAll 9V adapter chain and it works great.


----------



## SolarPenny

Gibson Les Paul Custom, Marshall TSL 100, 1960A cab, Korg AX3000G, Boss BF-3 Flanger.


----------



## Kestral

1. Gibson SG Standard (2004)
2. Gibson LG-3 (1956)
3. Vox AC15TBX, British Made, with various effects


----------



## TheYanChamp

This is my first post here, so I figured its fitting.









Mesa F-50









Mike Kinal Custom #24









Gibson Les Paul Double Cut









Martin D-35 with a Fishman Matrix II piezo and internally mounted condencer w. vol, phase, and blend.

More to come...


----------



## TheYanChamp

Heres the rest... 









Traynor YCV80, Korean TT, Epi Black Beauty w. new pots/hardware/pups (Modded?)









Thats not really current.. Now I have a keeley blues driver, MXR 10 band eq, the CE-2, the time factor, TU2, and looking at an xotic ac booster.

I also have a minty '76 Yamaha nylon string classical that I dont have pics of, and a beat to shit Marshall 1960b w. Greenbacks at the jam space.



Its really refreshing to see a good Canadian guitar forum for once! Good on ya!


----------



## Fader

The falls isn't the only thing that thunders in Niagara.


----------



## corailz

SolarPenny said:


>





Kestral said:


>



White Gibsons....HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!
I like white guitars!!!!!Congrats guys,these are beautys!!!My next one will be white or goldtop.


----------



## corailz

BTW,here's an update on mine!!!I'm very proud of if!


----------



## -TJ-

my at home jamming rig with #1 guitar


----------



## patrickh

Kestral said:


>


Love the pedal choices. I have the MXR Distortion + and Phase 100 and love them both. Been thinking about getting a Dyna Comp.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Kestral

corailz said:


> White Gibsons....HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!
> I like white guitars!!!!!Congrats guys,they are beautys!!!My next one will be white or goldtop.


Thanks, I think going forward I'm only going to buy white guitars. If I had to get another one now, it'd probably be one of those white-blonde Telecasters where the wood shows through the white, with a black pickguard



patrickh said:


> Love the pedal choices. I have the MXR Distortion + and Phase 100 and love them both. Been thinking about getting a Dyna Comp.


Thanks, MXR make some great pedals, them and Maxon are two of my favorite pedal makers. If you get a Dyna Comp, I definitely recommend a script logo one, I've tried all the other ones (including the "vintage" block logo no LED), and the script logo imo sounds the best. MXR pedals are usually dated by the pots, and the pots on my Dyna Comp is dated 1973. The MXR company started in 1974, so my Dyna Comp is one of the first pedals to come out of the factory..


----------



## bolero

Trainwreck said:


> First post here...Your Rig is SWEET...Love the Natural wood look...





dustyoldamp said:


> hey bolero, which sweet little supro is that keeping the sg company?



heh, thx guys!!

supro is a 1624, and what a killer little amp it is!! 1x12, with tremolo...I replaced the stock jensen with a fane...it's cool you can daisy chain the 2 channels like a marshall. very aggressive sounding amp, uses those weird 6793 power tubes. output transformer is at the bottom of the cab; I don't know why some old amps do that, strange. maybe it evolved from the OT's they mounted on the speaker frames way back


----------



## kyle

Cool Supro!!

Here's an update on mine.

Fender Custom Shop 1954 Stratocaster
Fender TC90
ESP LTD Custom 

Ibanez LU20 Tuner>Aphex Compressor>Fulltone OCD>Boss DD7>Morley Bad Horsie Wah

Peavey VK100, Windsor cab
Traynor YCV40 (EH and Mesa tubes)


----------



## guitarman2

My Rig. Built an extension on an amp stand that I could put my reverb tank and amp head on and have the cab lean back a bit on the stand so its a bit easier to hear.


----------



## vanibanez

salv said:


> My new rig. Needs a speaker swap and that's pretty much it. Tubes were replaced, re-biased, everything pretty much taken care of. For a '73 this thing is in phenomenal shape. YRM-1



I've got the original 1973 12" speakers for that rig if you need a set.


----------



## moonlington




----------



## -TJ-




----------



## Moot

This is the current stuff I'm using. I have other stuff but it's elsewhere.










The smaller one (bottom left) is an Allen Accomplice Jr. built in to a Blues Jr. chassis. I added the Odin grille 'cause it looks cool.

The TopHat is an amazing amp - 35 watt Ambassador!

Mesa Stiletto Ace 2x12. Just incredible crunch and - yes - high gain galore.

The brown amp is my ongoing test amp - currently a 40 watt TMB amp with huge transformers. 

Not pictured: Rivera Venus 3, 1x12. My best do-everything amp. :bow:

Guitars: Ernie Ball/Music Man Albert Lee MM90.
G&L S-500 in Creamsicle!


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## screamingdaisy

guitarman2 said:


> My Rig. Built an extension on an amp stand that I could put my reverb tank and amp head on and have the cab lean back a bit on the stand so its a bit easier to hear.


That's a cool concept.


----------



## screamingdaisy

moonlington said:


>


Sweet.

:bow:


----------



## sesroh

My amps

1972 Fender Super Six Reverb (transformers are dated 1971)









1969 Fender Bandmaster Reverb with original matching tall cabinet. wish the original owner hadn't took the drip edge out of the head. . . . . . .


----------



## starvingstudent

just wanted to update a little bit with some new pics.

soon to be added will be a zvex fuzz factory, and a diamond jdrive


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Cleaned up the dead links.


----------



## noobcake

starvingstudent said:


> just wanted to update a little bit with some new pics.
> 
> soon to be added will be a zvex fuzz factory, and a diamond jdrive


"Starvingstudent"? You kidding me, your name hardly reflects your gear 9kkhhd


----------



## lookitsmarc

noobcake said:


> "Starvingstudent"? You kidding me, your name hardly reflects your gear 9kkhhd


Not to mention all the other things in the room.


----------



## pattste

lookitsmarc said:


> Not to mention all the other things in the room.


I had the same reaction. I guess he's trying to stay low profile :smile:


----------



## starvingstudent

you guys are funny... maybe i should get my name fixed. i havent been a starvingstudent for a year now


----------



## Guest

starvingstudent said:


> you guys are funny... maybe i should get my name fixed. i havent been a starvingstudent for a year now


You're going to have to answer that same question every time you do a rig update. :smile:


----------



## salvatruco




----------



## Guest

^^^^
Oh my. That's _very_ nice.


----------



## salvatruco

iaresee said:


> ^^^^
> Oh my. That's _very_ nice.


thanks!! i am really enjoying this amp!!!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## KoskineN

Can't wait to try one of these!!! Congrats on your amp! :rockon2:


----------



## KoskineN

Here is my updated rig! 

My Mesa Roadster combo









My guitars








And my last one









And finally my pedalboard


----------



## Budda

all you need is a good strat and SG and you're golden!


----------



## KoskineN

Yep, a Strat is on the list, but I will have a PRS before an SG for sure!:smile:


----------



## salvatruco

KoskineN said:


> Here is my updated rig!
> 
> My Mesa Roadster combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guitars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that an ESP Eclipse??? love itsdsre


----------



## KoskineN

No it's a LTD EC-1000, but they look the same! :smile: For the price and quality, the LTD guitars are a very good buy.


----------



## salvatruco

KoskineN said:


> No it's a LTD EC-1000, but they look the same! :smile: For the price and quality, the LTD guitars are a very good buy.


nice looking guitars!!!!!!! ihave the LTD EC-1000 in black, it had emg's in it but i like the passives better so i replaced them also i replaced all the hardwear from gold to chrome... excellent quality:food-smiley-004:


----------



## warplanegrey

New pics:









other cab:


----------



## KoskineN

Nice Cat! And I dig the Marshall cab too! They make a nice combo together!


----------



## Eric1623

Here is my setup;


----------



## megadan

Fake guitar player over here!


----------



## forum_crawler

salvatruco said:


>


This looks fantastic! I wonder if you can get Recto tones from this baby?


----------



## knottycm

OK

Im in. Two set ups

One big









One small









Sanx for the chance to show


Craig


----------



## pattste

I don't think there are too many of these in Canada. This is a 2005 Allen Old Flame 2x10. I got it less than a month ago so I'm very much in the honeymoon phase, but I'd say it's one of the five best amps that I've played (at any price). I think this one is here to stay.


----------



## niangelo

I sort of posted this in the guitars thread (because my guitar is in the picture) but it's worth repeating...










The cab is great - v30 + g12H30, I'm really glad I went with that combination.


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## Grant2023

That Bogner is making me jealous. Luckily, it is so far out of my price range that I won't lose sleep over whether or not to buy it.

The stock guitar pickups have been replaced with 496R/500T out of my friend's Explorer. I find them to be quite a bit hotter (obviously) than the stock 490s, but also much more responsive to volume and tone dialing (especially when being used with an OCD)


----------



## Archer

my 'metal' rig


----------



## EXKid

I don't think I've posted this here yet...

1971 (I think) Garnet BTO into an Ampeg 610. 1992 Music Man Stingray 










I run a cheap ass Ibanez delay, a big muff sometimes and a Rotovibe. Just got a Crybaby Bass wah to throw in there as well, but band practice hasn't happened yet.


----------



## 238839

*My amps!*

http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e64/238839/?action=view&current=DSCF4469.jpg

My guitar amp collection. Line 6 Flextone Plus with JBL Cab underneath and a Peavey TG Raxx / ADA Microcab in rack above - Tech 21 Tri A.C., Line 6 POD 2.0, PV TG Raxx # 2, Mesa Boogie 50/50 Tube Power Amp, Tech 21 Trademark 120, Homemade 200 watt 2 x12 sealed cab, Mesa Boogie Mark III, Mesa Boogie 1 x 12 Thiele cabinet, Mesa Boogie Mark Series 4 x 12, Peavey 1 x 12 ValveKing, Tech 21 Trademark 60 and a Tech 21 Power Engine 60.

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._137369160582_674200582_2955489_4670046_n.jpg


----------



## stoptail

*1963 SG JR & 1957 Supro Golden Holiday*

A couple of things from my jam room . Forgive the messy surroundings .











[/IMG]


----------



## Deef

Heres my Metal Rig. Although I don't play it as much as I used to it still rocks... :rockon2:


----------



## guitarsmark

Here is the amp & git-fiddles 

red knob twin









2 of the guitars a Gibson Les Paul BFG & an Epiphone Skynyrd 30th Anniversary Ed. ( just sold the epi goldtop...)









the tele that is being refinished currently..


----------



## flatfive

*Wow*



warplanegrey said:


>



Very nice!!!!:bow:


----------



## warse22

*My #1 Head...*


----------



## tubetwang

*My # 1*


----------



## hollowbody

Here's the rig that's been getting the most of my attention lately. '07 LP Standard>JTM45>2x12 cab loaded with G12h-30s.

Everything's better through a Marshall!!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Nice rig!!!
May I ask you why there's a patch cable between two input jack?


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice rig!!!
> May I ask you why there's a patch cable between two input jack?


Age old marshall trick of jumping the channels. Works great on my old Traynor also. Essential allows you to blend channel 1 and 2.


----------



## hollowbody

davetcan said:


> Age old marshall trick of jumping the channels. Works great on my old Traynor also. Essential allows you to blend channel 1 and 2.


I find it works especially well on the JTM45 because it's two channels are voiced so differently. A small adjustment on channel 2 can really bring a lot of bottom end into the tone to give a nice rich sound.


----------



## davetcan

hollowbody said:


> I find it works especially well on the JTM45 because it's two channels are voiced so differently. A small adjustment on channel 2 can really bring a lot of bottom end into the tone to give a nice rich sound.


My Wild Bill modified Traynor is very similar. 

I should add that you have a killer looking rig there. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## al3d

hollowbody said:


> Here's the rig that's been getting the most of my attention lately. '07 LP Standard>JTM45>2x12 cab loaded with G12h-30s.
> 
> Everything's better through a Marshall!!


Imaging that rig with a Butterscotch 52 tele...that would be tone even....Led Zepplin all the way..


----------



## hollowbody

al3d said:


> Imaging that rig with a Butterscotch 52 tele...that would be tone even....Led Zepplin all the way..


Like I haven't been already! Give me some time to recover from my recent spending spree and we'll work something out :wave:


----------



## bolero

hollowbody that's a great setup...congrats!!

sdsre

ps is that a RI JTM45? hard to tell from the pic

cheers


----------



## metallica86

hope I can get the good amp too but the gear sale in canada a little bit expensive for me


----------



## hollowbody

bolero said:


> hollowbody that's a great setup...congrats!!
> 
> sdsre
> 
> ps is that a RI JTM45? hard to tell from the pic
> 
> cheers


Yes, it is. Never played an original one, so I can't compare them, but the RI sounds fantastic!


----------



## KujaSE

LeftyLang said:


>


Very nice, another lefty! Where did you manage to snag that Gretsch and for how much if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tubetwang

Birds eye view of me music playroom...:banana::banana::smilie_flagge17:

http://guitarampcabs.blogspot.com/


----------



## stratnoob

KujaSE said:


> Very nice, another lefty! Where did you manage to snag that Gretsch and for how much if you don't mind me asking?


Never seen a lefty version kksjur


----------



## Zeegler

FortinAmps said:


> Here's some of my crap.:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Damn, dude. Wizards, Bogners, Soldanos, Diezels, VHTs, Sound City, and some nice Marshalls too. 

Can I come over? :smile:


----------



## Zeegler

I Huff Paint said:


> Part of my current rig.


Haha, quoting myself FTW!

I've gone through a few variations since then, and never bothered to post pics.



I traded the Legacy for a JCM 900 4500 converted to EL34s. Definitely an improvement. I never did get along with the Legacy.









I also picked up this rarity. It's a Carlsbro 50 Top Evolution. It's a wonderful sounding, versatile amp made in England. 









I got rid of the B-52, and in came this little beast. It's a 6 knob non-AOR. Unfortunately, someone had messed with the effects loop, so I had to have Glen Morris put it back to stock.









To be continued...


----------



## Zeegler

3 English amps in a row later, I grabbed this little Mesa F-30. It's ridiculously loud for a 30 watt amp, and I really like it a lot. It's honestly one of the coolest amps I've ever owned









Finally, I picked up this brand new Peavey Windsor for dirt cheap, out of curiosity. Sadly, by itself, it sounds pretty awful. If I run my Rocktron pre-amp into the Peavey's power amp, it sounds good, but otherwise, not my cup o tea.


----------



## JeS89

here's mine










A Stulce SA-10C
and a Gretsch Firebird


----------



## kyle

Haven't posted any pics in awhile. Here's some of my gear.


----------



## Bacchus

Here's some pics of my gear.
Amps are all hombrewed and so is the blue maple top Tele.
Les Paul is a 79 Deluxe, Std Strat, MIM Jazz bass, and a Peavey 335 copy.


----------



## Bacchus

Here's the rest...


----------



## Bacchus

Hmmm.., not sure why the pics came out so small..


----------



## al3d

WELL..it had been quite a while since i took any picts of my stuff, i received my new Cab today, so tought it was time to get the old nikon out and take a quick pict..


----------



## ne1roc

al3d said:


> WELL..it had been quite a while since i took any picts of my stuff, i received my new Cab today, so tought it was time to get the old nikon out and take a quick pict..


Nice! I like to see a guitar collection that has a bit of everything! The only thing I am personally missing is a Tele........and a PRS.


----------



## Guest

That Tele on the end -- tell me more about it? That looks awesome!



al3d said:


> WELL..it had been quite a while since i took any picts of my stuff, i received my new Cab today, so tought it was time to get the old nikon out and take a quick pict..


----------



## Farbulous

Here's some pics of the Dr. Z Maz 18 NR 2x10 I just picked up in an amazing deal with Lemonhand from here on GC:


----------



## sebastien

wow there are serious stuff in that thread amazing guys!


----------



## screamingdaisy

It's been over a year since I last posted a pic in this thread. Not much has changed.


----------



## patrickh

*The current at-home set-up*


----------



## Steve Adams

patrick, thats art, not a setup! ha ha...WOW!


----------



## hapsall

*My motor's*

Orange AD30r








Rivera Quiana studio and Smooth Sue 1x12








Blackheart little giant


----------



## corailz

hapsall said:


> Blackheart little giant


I tried one,and i have to admit that even if it's Crate,i loved it!!!


----------



## corailz

I think i need to do an update.....

So that's mine for now

Mesa Boogie BlueAngel Dual Rectifier and a Orange Tiny Terror on a Mesa Rectifier Cab.


----------



## LaRSin

*Here goes*

I would like to get DRRI one day , It's on my list , But for now ...........


----------



## Drazden

LaRSin said:


> I would like to get DRRI one day , It's on my list , But for now ...........


Yowza Yowza! That Classic 30 head looks killer!

And the Hiwatt ain't bad either


----------



## sesroh

picked up a dual showman reverb.


----------



## Sundog Kid

Sure, I'll play.

Went from a Deville to this setup, when I realized the rare boutqiue cab I aquired, was loaded with mid 60's celestion g.backs.....

For $100. x-). Running a Mesa F100 head until I can get my dirty hands on a vintage piece.

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/01golfgl/GUITAR GEAR/Mesa-69halfstack-1-1.jpg

Heres the board:

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/01golfgl/GUITAR GEAR/PedalBoard-08-1.jpg

I tend to swap the 535 for my original wah, depending on mood and gig.

And a family shot of the gear

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/01golfgl/GUITAR GEAR/IMG_0996.jpg

strat closest to amp was sold for crack or something.


----------



## Alab335

Hello,

Here is a link to photos of my rig.

The Bogner Alchemist amp and 1974 Stratocaster










Regal resonator and Gibson 335










Peavey Delta Blues and extension cabinet










Thanks 

All


----------



## ronmac

Mine is simple....


----------



## Zeegler

Just picked up another Peavey Butcher 4x12 with Celestion K85s, and yesterday I picked up the Soldano Hot Rod 100 Plus.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I Huff Paint said:


> Just picked up another Peavey Butcher 4x12 with Celestion K85s, and yesterday I picked up the Soldano Hot Rod 100 Plus.


How is you SOldano? I heard many god things about the Super Lead Overdrive and the HOt Rod is supposed to have the SLO channel! Is the drive channel is good?
How's the clean channel?


----------



## Zeegler

Ti-Ron said:


> How is you SOldano? I heard many god things about the Super Lead Overdrive and the HOt Rod is supposed to have the SLO channel! Is the drive channel is good?
> How's the clean channel?


Since I haven't had the chance to play a SLO, I can't compare the two, but it does sound very similar to the SLO clips I've heard. In a nutshell, it sounds godly. My Marshall is for sale.


----------



## KujaSE

I'd really like to know what band Warplanegrey was/is playing with!


----------



## warplanegrey

hours on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Videos


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## RoyceW




----------



## LaRSin

Here we go two blonde's , My 61 Bandmaster and my 73 Tele 
Thought I post these , I was board


----------



## screamingdaisy

The main "gig rig" is on the right (the combo). I usually go sans effects... it's just easier that way.


----------



## Ti-Ron

No more love for Orange amps?
I really love your guitar combo, nice choice!


----------



## screamingdaisy

Ti-Ron said:


> No more love for Orange amps?
> I really love your guitar combo, nice choice!


The Electric Amp replaced them. It's basically a hot-rodded early 70s OR-120. Once I had it the AD-140 became redundant as it couldn't hold a candle to the Electric. The Rockerverb 50 I had was never really my style. It was a cool amp, but the voicing of the gain just wasn't right for me. I traded it straight up for the Dual Rectifier, and both of us wound up walking away thinking we'd gotten the better end of the bargain.

The LSS sees the most use just because of it's size. It's an awesome little amp with a great 30w/EL84 breakup. The thing sounds like rock and roll.

The Mark V is my newest aquisition. I love it as it covers a lot of ground from heavy to classic and it's the best sounding low volume tube amp I've ever heard. I'm eventually going to get a pair of Boogie 1x12s (open back top/thiele bottom) to scale down the size and I expect it will take over main amp duty.


----------



## taken




----------



## KoskineN




----------



## ezcomes

JESUS...i'm not one to be intimidated but wow...i love what i've got...would like some others...but what i've got doesn't hold a candle to some of this!!!

**edit**

so...i mean monetary wise...i can't afford some of the high end gear that's in this post...i would love to, but for the next few years, maybe even decade, unless i fall into money, or one hell of a deal...i won't be able to afford a Bogner, or TopHat...let alone two or three...

i had my eyes on an Orange...but things came up, and i *settled* for a Traynor...i think i'm probably happier now with the Traynor...fx loop, 20W more power, the ability to lower the wattage...for less than half the price...and it sounds amazing to me...

i can't afford the high priced gear...but i love what i've got!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Schectertastic

Here's some of my rig in its "current" state...it's been downgraded significantly since getting married and moving


----------



## hollowbody

ezcomes said:


> JESUS...i'm not one to be intimidated but wow...i love what i've got...would like some others...but what i've got doesn't hold a candle to some of this!!!
> 
> **edit**
> 
> so...i mean monetary wise...i can't afford some of the high end gear that's in this post...i would love to, but for the next few years, maybe even decade, unless i fall into money, or one hell of a deal...i won't be able to afford a Bogner, or TopHat...let alone two or three...
> 
> i had my eyes on an Orange...but things came up, and i *settled* for a Traynor...i think i'm probably happier now with the Traynor...fx loop, 20W more power, the ability to lower the wattage...for less than half the price...and it sounds amazing to me...
> 
> i can't afford the high priced gear...but i love what i've got!


You can never "settle" for a Traynor. Traynors flat out rock! Great-sounding amps that are built to take a beating, have an awesome warranty (non-vintage stuff, of course) and don't cost an arm and a leg - can't go wrong! You can spend more, but you won't necessarily get more!


----------



## Lunnen

Thought I would show my current set up.

http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac298/Lunnen/IMG_2759.jpg
http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac298/Lunnen/IMG_2758.jpg


----------



## Bevo

Very nice Lunnen!

Welcome to our forum!


----------



## ezcomes

hollowbody said:


> You can spend more, but you won't necessarily get more!


i know...i had been holding out for an ORANGE...but the gas was getting too much...and everytime i had money, it went to the house...so...i saw my traynor...and tried it and fell in love...WAY more features (fx loop, MV, eq on both channels, more headroom, the ability to change the tone circuit) i made a good choice, would love to have an Orange still though...my wife doesn't get why i got a Traynor when i had been wanting an Orange...oh well...


----------



## hollowbody

ezcomes said:


> my wife doesn't get why i got a Traynor when i had been wanting an Orange...oh well...


Haha, I get the same thing all the time. "Why did you buy that ugly Strat when you wanted a Sunburst or a Fiesta Red?" "Why did you buy that burst Les Paul when you wanted a Goldtop?"


----------



## Lunnen

Bevo said:


> Very nice Lunnen!
> 
> Welcome to our forum!


Thanks Bevo. Glad to be here.


----------



## bobb

I haven't updated in a while.


----------



## Tyler Savage

What I gots going on ampwise right now










In the bedroom











guitars a couple years back


----------



## gregsguitars

Gibson Super Goldtone head and cabinet, 87 Fender Stratocaster plus.


----------



## northern1




----------



## bolero

NICE!!


greg, I think '87 was the first year for strat pluses? I bought one new but (argh) sold it when I was down & out

northern...what's the scoop on that LP?


----------



## northern1

bolero said:


> NICE!!
> 
> 
> greg, I think '87 was the first year for strat pluses? I bought one new but (argh) sold it when I was down & out
> 
> northern...what's the scoop on that LP?


Thanks! That is my 2006 VOS R9 it sounds and plays as good as it looks!


----------



## jimsz

Weber Amp Kit - Super Reverb 40 Watts
2x12 - Jensen P12N Alnico 5


----------



## screamingdaisy

Introducing, the Mini-Stack of Doom.

Been trying to build the ultimate small venue/un-mic'd rig. The top is open back, so it gives me a pretty good spread of the top end detail while the thiele bottom cab gives me the thump and low end that the open back lacks.


----------



## keithb7

1972 Fender Super Six Reverb (transformers are dated 1971)









My goodness...A real live Super 6. Having never seen one in person, I was beginning to believe they were folklore. What a beast!
Here's my current main rig:


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## flashPUNK

New rig, new Clydesdale road case. Very happy.


----------



## krelk

67 bassman
RCA Reel to Reel
1x12 Rexx Cab (canadian made)
1x15 Akai home stereo speaker (paper-cone)

tech : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrSg_Tqd1l4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

other vids have rig audio - sorry for the dumb audio levels ...... i used a rented Zoom Q3. I will make some more vids and post soon.......with better audio levels


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke




----------



## Ti-Ron

Whoa, two Peters amps...Nice!!
Whic channels do you have on them?
I seriously love your rig!!!


----------



## screamingdaisy

New cab (4x12) day.


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke

Ti-Ron said:


> Whoa, two Peters amps...Nice!!
> Whic channels do you have on them?
> I seriously love your rig!!!


Cheers man.

I forgot that I don't have a sig here.

It's a Hydra and Chimera 100w from the newer professional series, both with the Halo clean channel.

It keeps me happy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

How's that Voltage cab? We gave one of those away here a while back on a post contest.


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke

GuitarsCanada said:


> How's that Voltage cab? We gave one of those away here a while back on a post contest.


It's a solid, excellent sounding cab. It's one of the first that Kevin made. It's a VB 412 with V30s. James Peters made the Hydra head with the same tolex.


----------



## KoskineN

Update! Two rigs for two different bands


----------



## Tyler Savage

garnet Pro
'64 bassman











garnet rebel
mig 50h
ysr-1


----------



## Rahlstin

A few years old pic. Pedal board is a bit different than pic, Traynor darkhorse and cab arnt in there and a Gibson Explorer missing from this shot. 
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd279/Rahlstin/P1000183sm.jpg


----------



## Short Circuit

Here is my current setup.

Mark


----------



## ezcomes




----------



## blam




----------



## Chopper

All I need now is a nice little pedalboard and I'm good to go!


----------



## zurn

It's a stereo setup the, signal path is:

Tuner-Wah-Timmy before the ABY

A path is - Vibrato - DMM - HOF - Vox AC30

B path is - Phaser - Multidrive - Flanger - Trem - HOF - JamMan - Trinity 18 sIII

This setup is quite simple but it enables me to have a variety of drives, I can have the Timmy on both amps while adding Fuzz / OD / Dist on the other. Also, having some sort of modulation on only one of the amps gives me a great stereo effect. Same goes of the delay, I can blend only the wet effect of the delay to one amp and it sounds great. Then both signals hit the stereo reverb before going to the amps.




















Guitars I use
From left to right:

Squier CV Tele Custom, LP Studio, Norman ST68, American Special Strat, AVRI 62's Jag, '65 Mustang


----------



## hollowbody

zurn said:


>


Nice rig! What is the box on top of the AC30? Looks like a THD Hotplate, but it's got a Gibson logo on it???


----------



## zurn

hollowbody said:


> Nice rig! What is the box on top of the AC30? Looks like a THD Hotplate, but it's got a Gibson logo on it???


Yup that's what it is! They called it the Gibson Power Stealth...

http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Divisions/Gibson Pro Audio/Gibson/Power Stealth/


----------



## hollowbody

zurn said:


> Yup that's what it is! They called it the Gibson Power Stealth...
> 
> http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Divisions/Gibson Pro Audio/Gibson/Power Stealth/


Crazy! Never knew they existed!


----------



## flashPUNK

hollowbody said:


> Crazy! Never knew they existed!


I don't know the history of THD Hotplate, but I do know that Gibson has been buying up companies like crazy for the last few years.

Garrison, Valley Arts, Wurlitzer etc etc


----------



## screamingdaisy

I had a Power Stealth for awhile. It's a special edition that THD produced for Gibson a few years back. It only came in 16ohm and the only thing that's different about it compared to an off the shelf Hot Plate is that it has an XLR output in addition to the standard 1/4 outputs. I bought mine because it looks a lot better than the purple the THD 16ohm comes in.


----------



## zurn

screamingdaisy said:


> I had a Power Stealth for awhile. It's a special edition that THD produced for Gibson a few years back. It only came in 16ohm and the only thing that's different about it compared to an off the shelf Hot Plate is that it has an XLR output in addition to the standard 1/4 outputs. I bought mine because it looks a lot better than the purple the THD 16ohm comes in.


Lol I think I'm the one who bought it from you ?


----------



## screamingdaisy

zurn said:


> Lol I think I'm the one who bought it from you ?


I'm pretty sure you were. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## TheYanChamp

I've been lurking here for a few years but have never really posted up much. Here is my Rig.

Usually a Kinal MT Standard loaded with Fralin's Blues special in the bridge, and I think its a lollar lipstick, not sure of the model:













Played through these:











And into this this Orange AD30 into a unknown oversized 410 cab with funny rear baffles/ports loaded with eminence delta blues and red fang speakers in an X pattern. Really well balanced bite to the tone that cuts well with no flab.


----------



## numb41

This my current gaggle of amps. 1974 Clone, Dr Z Maz 38 w Reverb (1 x12), Rivera Quiana head (needs a cab, got one?)








[/IMG].... And my guitar line up. 77 LP Custom 3 Pickup, 52 AVRI Tele, King Bee Strat








[/IMG]


----------



## Jasrelic

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z459/jashobbs/IMG_0313.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

here is some of my gear...i've since added to the collection..as you can see...I'm a big Z fan!! also, i'm new here to this forum...hello people!


----------



## Raymonty

Nothing elaborate, but gets me where I need to go and sounds good getting there. Out of the pic is a MIM Black Strat as well. Sure it will all evolve though.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I really love your board. I mean the board it self. Seriously, this is nice work!
Weel done, sire!


----------



## Raymonty

Ti-Ron said:


> I really love your board. I mean the board it self. Seriously, this is nice work!
> Weel done, sire!


Thank you for the kind words. It's the 2nd one I have built, but I'm still tweaking the design and features. Have version 3.0 in the works. Post when it's done.


----------



## sulphur

Ya, cool board there Ray.


----------



## numb41

"here is some of my gear...i've since added to the collection..as you can see...I'm a big Z fan!! also, i'm new here to this forum...hello people!"

That is a ridiculous collection! Where's your Les Paul Jason? I've watched your videos on YouTube. Great tone(s) and great playing. Cheers


----------



## Shiny_Beast




----------



## Shiny_Beast




----------



## KujaSE

If you decide to sell that board when you upgrade to version 3, I'd be happy to buy it from you! Is there room for a pp2+ underneath?


----------



## Raymonty

KujaSE said:


> If you decide to sell that board when you upgrade to version 3, I'd be happy to buy it from you! Is there room for a pp2+ underneath?


Thanks for the interest, I have thought about doing some limited custom work, so you comment is genuinely encouraging to me. I'll let you know once Version 3.0 is finished, I'm just in Hamilton so 25 minutes away.









I'm not sure of the dimensions of the PP2+, but there is lots of room underneath and access is good for cords and cables


----------



## Ti-Ron

Raymonty said:


> Thanks for the interest, I have thought about doing some limited custom work, so you comment is genuinely encouraging to me. I'll let you know once Version 3.0 is finished, I'm just in Hamilton so 25 minutes away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure of the dimensions of the PP2+, but there is lots of room underneath and access is good for cords and cables


Costum job would be really nice! Your build are sick!  I really love the overall look, so classy!


----------



## cheezyridr

that *is* very nice!


----------



## blam

Raymonty, that board is AWESOME.

I shall go home tonight and start a clone of it.

it won't be nearly as nice, but hey, it's a start.


----------



## cheezyridr

i thought i posted in here, but looking through it, i guess i didn't


----------



## Thornton Davis

My newest Traynor rig a YBA300 and TC810



















TD


----------



## al3d

not much of a "Rig"..but sounds awsome..


----------



## zontar

al3d said:


> not much of a "Rig"..but sounds awsome..


That's what really matters.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Hooo nice!
How does it sounds Al?


----------



## Robert1950

Alain,... what's in the cab ???


----------



## al3d

it just sounds insane guys..i'm TRULY satisfied..the Effect Loop is VERY well done and transparent. The Cab Robert has V30's in it.


----------



## zurn

Here's my latest!

View attachment 603


----------



## al3d

zurn said:


> Here's my latest!


VERY nice man..one day i want a Vox like that..


----------



## zurn

al3d said:


> VERY nice man..one day i want a Vox like that..


Thanks man, yeah I have a thing for Vox's


----------



## blam

zurn said:


> Here's my latest!
> 
> <img src="http://www.guitarscanada.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=603"/>


I love the look of those AC30s.


----------



## TeleZee

I haven't posted my rigs yet, so here goes. I have just sold my old 12 string and Martin D-15 for a Larivee OM-03, so I'll have to re-do the family photo.









Here's a close up of my littler toys.
View attachment 698


----------



## notjoeaverage

http://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz268/notjoeavg/Amps/Picture0002.jpg

I think I have enough to qualify


----------



## Cinch

My restored '68 YBA and Z-best cab. Not the best pics....

http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p552/Cinch69/P2260142.jpg

http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p552/Cinch69/P2260137.jpg

http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p552/Cinch69/P2260144.jpg

http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p552/Cinch69/P2260143.jpg

http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p552/Cinch69/P2260141.jpg


----------



## Evilmusician

Here's my current setup guitars vary but rest pretty much stays the same cheers!


----------



## julienpier

Ok, here's my rig;
First I have my pedal board. A plank of wood with some "Exposed Film" tape and velcro









Then we have the amp; A blue AC15 Vox amp which I recently had in exchange of my Yba-1a MkII which was WAY TOO LOUD for my use:









My Jaguar which is equipped with a pair of Seymour Duncan Phat Cat!!!









I also have a 25 years old Seagull, a small Art & Lutherie "Ami", a Traynor Dark Horse matched with an old beaten up 15" Traynor cab (Which are staying in my drummer's basement)


----------



## bluzfish

Ooooh, that is one nice setup. I especially love the look of the Jag. It needs a well studded black leather jacket to go with it though.


----------



## julienpier

Last time I played it live, I was naked.


----------



## bluzfish

Little Chili Peppers goin on there? Still. JUST the leather jacket might be a nice touch.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra

i don't have a picture of my full rig yet... but i'll list what I have for my Canadian guitar brethren. 

--------------- 

Gibson SG dual p90- heavily modded; lollar pickups, holy grail wiring harness, fingerboard binding 

effects; tc electronics polytune, crispy cream vitamine G treble booster, analogman sunface fuzz (nkt275 high gain), ehx memory man w/ hazarai 

1977 Marshall Super Bass (unmodded) 
1980s Marshall JCM800 Bass Series 2x15 (1552) w/ celestion Sidewinders 

--------------- 

I'm working on a few things right now... going to be buying 2-3 more pedals, building a pedalboard, i'm also building a new 4x12 cabinet to stack onto my 2x15. It will be a "tall" 4x12 hendrix style copy with scumback speakers. 

pics as soon as i can get them.


----------



## hollowbody

Just put this up on Instagram and thought I'd share it here. I had this '67 YGM2 before, but sold it when my cat needed emergency surgery. I've finally been able to buy it back (MANY thanks to my buddy Matt for buying it from me when I needed the cash and then for selling it back to me!).

This YGM2 is the most amazing amp I've ever used. Gorgeous cleans and it just snarls when you crank it up. Sounds quite a bit like my beloved JTM45, which is why I like it so much. My amp tech says that when he was looking at the circuit, it didn't match anything from the Traynor schematics and he contacted Yorkville, who told him that it's pretty much one-of-a-kind. Basically, the tone controls are AFTER the 2nd triode instead of between the 1st and 2nd triodes like in other YGM2. All solder contacts are factory orig, so it's never been rewired, it left Yorkville this way. Because there's no tone stack playing with the signal before it hits the 2nd triode, the amp just CRANKS.

I won't make the mistake of selling it again this time!


----------



## zurn

Missing the pedalboard and a couple guitars but you get the picture 

View attachment 1248


----------



## Guest

hollowbody said:


> You can never "settle" for a Traynor. Traynors flat out rock! Great-sounding amps that are built to take a beating, have an awesome warranty (non-vintage stuff, of course) and don't cost an arm and a leg - can't go wrong! You can spend more, but you won't necessarily get more!


Sorry for digging this up again, but I have to agree. Ive had Fenders (currently including a 72 Fender Princeton), Marshall's and Vox in the past. My current go to Amp is my Traynor YCV 50 for gigs and practice. I've got the Blue one with the extension cabinets. Both have V30s. Im very happy with this rig


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra

Before:









After:









That's a Gibson SG 60's Tribute with a Lollar Bridge and Seymour Duncan Neck p-90s.

A 1977 Marshall Super Bass MKII 100w all stock except filter caps + tubes. 
A 1980s Marshall JCM 800 Bass Series 2x15 w/ Celestion 250w Sidewinders
and my newest cabinet, a custom built "Marshall Hendrix Style" tall 4x12. It is currently empty, I'm trying to figure out which speakers to put in.

My pedal board has a TCE Polytune, Analogman Sunface NKT275 high gain, Crispy Cream Germanium Treb Booster, HP-1 Harmonic Percolator by Chuck Collins and a EHXSMMWH.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra




----------



## blam

you need a nice persian rug to compliment your gear. you cant be a basement rocker without a persian rug


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra

blam said:


> you need a nice persian rug to compliment your gear. you cant be a basement rocker without a persian rug


hahaha very true.

BTW blam, I love your avatar picture. Is that your dog?


----------



## axeblade

Still juggling with pedal order, and the pedal board is under construction, but this is pretty much my happy place.


MG]







[/IMG]


----------



## julienpier

Usually the Looper goes at the end of the chain... but if it works for you!


----------



## axeblade

julienpier said:


> Usually the Looper goes at the end of the chain... but if it works for you!


Thanks. I think the noise suppressor typically goes at the front of the chain too. While I'm building the new board I'm just juggling with the order. I'm learning there's really no right or wrong with pedal order. There's good and poor results sometimes, but one mans horrific noise is another mans holy grail of tone. Its a work in progress. I have this theory that if I ever DO find my holy grail of tone the first thing I'll do with it is say "Lets switch it up again and see what else I can come up with"


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra

axeblade, nice gear.

Julien is right on, usually a looper pedal works best when its placed after your distortion and delay effects, give that a try and see if it works for you. 

Got any ideas for a board to keep all those pedals? Build one? Buy one?


----------



## robare99

Here mine...

One of these...









Through this...









And into one of these...


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra

robare99 said:


> Here mine...


Impressive Ibanez collection. I like your amps too. What are those 2 Marshalls? The one on the Randall looks like a JCM800?


----------



## robare99

BEMUSofNrthAmra said:


> Impressive Ibanez collection. I like your amps too. What are those 2 Marshalls? The one on the Randall looks like a JCM800?


Yup, the one on the Randall is a 1984 100W JCM800, and the other one is a 1981 50W JMP


----------



## Zeegler

Here's a new one.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra

^^^ Nice wall of sound.


----------



## 7P/XT

dnoseworth said:


>



k60 ?

_________________


----------



## Jasrelic

also my '59 custom shop aged historic Tom Murphy finish "coverburst" ...my favourite guitar









[/IMG]

[video=youtube;9Mv7FrQ43qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Mv7FrQ43qo[/video]


----------



## zurn

Just added the Vox Lil Nightrain, it's loads of fun!

View attachment 1854


----------



## Guest

zurn said:


> Just added the Vox Lil Nightrain, it's loads of fun!
> 
> <img src="http://www.guitarscanada.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1854"/>


And ridiculously cute too.


----------



## filipre

Here's mine, still unfinished...


----------



## JSX/6505




----------



## warplanegrey

Holy god.



Here's my current basement rig. My band has taken the past 3 weeks off, so I haven't been to the jamspot since mid December. 









I'll take a full on everything shot next week.


----------



## JSX/6505

Nice ^^^ what is the cab loaded with? Maybe a Weber G12H30 55hz and a WGS Vet30 or something like that?


----------



## ElectricMojo

Beautiful rig!


----------



## warplanegrey

JSX/6505 said:


> Nice ^^^ what is the cab loaded with? Maybe a Weber G12H30 55hz and a WGS Vet30 or something like that?


Yep. How'd you know?


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## Shooter177

Here's my rig for small rooms!


----------



## SkyFire_ca

I dig the solid wood cabinets... I've gotta build a few of those some day


----------



## bolero

Thornton Davis said:


> My newest Traynor rig a YBA300 and TC810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TD


nice!! those new Traynor 8x10 cabs are built like tanks!! and sound great


----------



## robare99

Here's my typical rig:


----------



## Electraglide

The latest configuration of one of my rigs.
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/CAM00006_zps43c3b74f.jpg
The Orlando thru a Realistic stereo mixer then thru a Sansui RA700 reverb amp and into the Garnet stencil amp....possibly a Sears or Unity. Sort of "Old School" I guess. This rig is ok but I found out you don't get too close with a hollow body. The feedback is a bitch.


----------



## Guest

At present, more amps and cabs than I know what to do with! :rockon2:


----------



## corailz

iaresee said:


> At present, more amps and cabs than I know what to do with! :rockon2:


That is overkill!!!LOL!Nice setup Ian!


----------



## ElectricMojo

Wow.
That looks cool!


----------



## Ti-Ron

@Ian: Scuse the stupid question, but what are the two other components? (I'm a rack gear noob)


----------



## Guest

corailz said:


> That is overkill!!!LOL!Nice setup Ian!


Totally! These days I'll drop three or four amps in to a common patch structure and use them for a rehearsal, swap it up every now and then. It's really overwhelming, the choices.



ElectricMojo said:


> Wow.
> That looks cool!


Thank you.



Ti-Ron said:


> @Ian: Scuse the stupid question, but what are the two other components? (I'm a rack gear noob)


From top to bottom: Furman power conditioner (I think it's an older PL-8), AxeFxII, break out box (basically moves ports that are on the back of the AxeFx to the front of my rack) built by Vafam Sound (Hans is a super awesome guy to deal with if you need custom rack panels).


----------



## Ti-Ron

So you can just plug into a PA and you're done?


----------



## hardasmum

These were the amps in use during a recording session last weekend.


----------



## Guest

Ti-Ron said:


> So you can just plug into a PA and you're done?


That's exactly what I do. I had a powered wedge for self-monitoring but haven't really had a need for that. I sold it before I left Canada. I'm on the list for an Atomic CLR just...in case I ever need to be able to control my volume in my corner of the stage.


----------



## krall

I picked up Joe Bonamassa's 1972 Park 75 amp head a little while ago. Awesome plexi tones out of that one. 'Vintage Guitar' magazine contacted me for pics a few weeks ago and supplied a few that will appear in a Bonamassa gear spotlight later this year.

It's the one on top:










You can see it here, 6th from the left:


----------



## 335Bob

I'm liking that SG.......


----------



## krall

335Bob said:


> I'm liking that SG.......


It's a '69 SG Custom.


----------



## Hammertone

Currently in rotation:


----------



## Axe Dragon

Teleplucker said:


> Dude, is that an Eternity? I didn't think anyone in Calgary had one. I would LOVE to hear that one. I've got a couple of pedals that I could offer up for an interesting comparison...heck, we need a city-wide OD shootout! :rockon2:
> 
> I'd post a pic of my rig, but no one is going to get a woodie from a Tele, a tweed Deluxe clone and a handful of pedals :tongue: .


I wood... I mean would...


----------



## sadowsky13

Well the back finally had it. As much as I liked the newly acquired Bogner Shiva I couldn't take lugging it back and forth to practice. Traded it and replaced it with this. Figure I will use the Z best cab for gigs and the small 1x12 for practice. My back likes me again 



pedal board stayed pretty much the same except replaced the fuzz with a Paisley drive


----------



## Intrepid

Great looking rig. I'm loving the Bigsby on the LP.


sadowsky13 said:


> Well the back finally had it. As much as I liked the newly acquired Bogner Shiva I couldn't take lugging it back and forth to practice. Traded it and replaced it with this. Figure I will use the Z best cab for gigs and the small 1x12 for practice. My back likes me again
> 
> 
> 
> pedal board stayed pretty much the same except replaced the fuzz with a Paisley drive


----------



## ElectricMojo

That looks awesome sadowsky13, congrats!


----------



## sadowsky13

Intrepid said:


> Great looking rig. I'm loving the Bigsby on the LP.


Thanks, that's one of those bigsby's that fits in the holes on the guitar and requires no mods or drilling.

- - - Updated - - -



ElectricMojo said:


> That looks awesome sadowsky13, congrats!


Thanks a lot


----------



## allanr

My living room rig.









The piano is for guests. I wish I played, but I keep busy enough with guitar, ukulele, and harmonica.


----------



## Intrepid

I'm a real Tele fan. Nice guits.


allanr said:


> My living room rig.
> 
> View attachment 4984
> 
> 
> The piano is for guests. I wish I played, but I keep busy enough with guitar, ukulele, and harmonica.


----------



## Davestp1

[/URL][/IMG]

1962 tremolux, 1966 vibrolux reverb, 1969 champ, late 90's peavy 410E cab(4x10)


----------



## Intrepid

Davestp1 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 1962 tremolux, 1966 vibrolux reverb, 1969 champ, peavy 410E cab(4x10)



Awesome group of Fender Amps!


----------



## bluzfish

Davestp1 said:


> 1962 tremolux, 1966 vibrolux reverb, 1969 champ, peavy 410E cab(4x10)


You own my dream collection of amps!


----------



## al3d

New Rig.....SO in love..hehehe


----------



## Analogman

Missing my 2x12 in the pic but here's my fairly new rig


----------



## Chitmo

Here is the latest, most everything is here with the exception of a Dr. Z Route 66 that I have yet to pick up from L&M.


----------



## keto

The amp pile as it stands (lol).

JCA22H - my main band amp.
Trinity Triwatt - my first build
JCM900 Mark III - awesome sounding amp, 1 channel dual masters dual gains
JCM2000 DSL 50 - there are a kazillion of them for a reason. 
Fender Supersonic 22 - my son's, actually
Voltage 1x12 with WSG 12" Invader, hiding behind the SS
Fender VibroChamp in custom 2x8 cabinet - my 'going to the grave with me' amp
Jet City 1x12 with stock 100W Eminence speaker - great sounding cab, mics up really well, also has direct out.


----------



## mrmatt1972

*Closet Rig of Doom*

I recently moved inside from the garage. I wanted my vehicle to stay warm and snow free overnight to make morning easier...

So now I have the Closet Rig of Doom!









I like being able to close the doors to keeps the cats off.

I just got 2 Jet City Eminence speakers to complete the 4x12 (thanks sulpher) and it sounds all Marshally now with the Laney. Maybe too loud for in the house, but what are you going to do, eh?


----------



## keto

Matt, not sure why but the pic link leads to nowhere 'You don't have permission' etc.


----------



## mrmatt1972

keto said:


> Matt, not sure why but the pic link leads to nowhere 'You don't have permission' etc.


weird, i see it.


----------



## keto

Morning update...I still don't see it, just a link to which I have no permission to enter.


----------



## sulphur

keto said:


> Morning update...I still don't see it, just a link to which I have no permission to enter.


I can see it too Kent, so I don't know what's up with that.


----------



## keto

I can see it now. Laney, Blackheart, etc.


----------



## allanr

My latest rig setup.








'69 AVRI Thinkine Tele
Fender Pro Junior (tweed USA)
Vox Big Bad Wah with OD boost
TC Electronics Hall of Fame reverb
EHX Switchblade ABY

The. ABY lets me keep a 'dead' channel to switch too while I switch from guitar to harmonica mic and to ukulele


----------



## mrmatt1972

allanr said:


> My latest rig setup.
> View attachment 6325
> 
> 
> '69 AVRI Thinkine Tele
> Fender Pro Junior (tweed USA)
> Vox Big Bad Wah with OD boost
> TC Electronics Hall of Fame reverb
> EHX Switchblade ABY
> 
> The. ABY lets me keep a 'dead' channel to switch too while I switch from guitar to harmonica mic and to ukulele


very nice! I'd be comfortable with that rig for just about any context.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Heritage H535.
Trinity Tramp, Mesa 1x12.
Works for me.


----------



## Guest

blueshores_guy said:


> Heritage H535.
> Trinity Tramp, Mesa 1x12.
> Works for me.


What kind of Audi do you drive?


----------



## blueshores_guy

iaresee said:


> What kind of Audi do you drive?



This kind.....(yes, it still has both its emblems).....


----------



## Chito

Here's mine, Gibson ES339 and Rivera Clubster Royale


----------



## bolero

great shot!!


and beautiful 535.....the blue one ain't too shabby either 




blueshores_guy said:


> Heritage H535.
> Trinity Tramp, Mesa 1x12.
> Works for me.


----------



## Guest

blueshores_guy said:


> This kind.....(yes, it still has both its emblems).....


Very nice.


----------



## allanr

Peavey VKii20 head, with Crate V5 as a cab. Also in pic is my Fender Pro Junior tweed.
And besides the uke in in the above photo, one of these guys is usually connected to an amp:







Prior to picking up the Peavey this week I had a TC Hall of Fame and a MXR '78 distortion pedal between the axe and the amp.


----------



## vadsy

Love the Tweed Pro! 
I just shut mine down after a bit of practise, it's just a black one but I'm really starting to appreciate this amp since doing some mods and swapping the speaker.
Looks good.


----------



## blam

I've been waiting on kijiji forever for I ever of those tweed pros to pop up. Never happens though.


----------



## vadsy

The tweed ones look really nice and I believe they were also US made, probably a bit harder to come by because of that. A few months ago I put an ad up on Kijiji and had one in a few hours for 250 or 230, can't remember, but it was a black tolex MIM one and the guy was local, like in the Park even. I really like the look of the tweed, reminds me of my 5E3 and kinda sounds like it too when its cranked. They're small, loud and can cut through the mix nicely with a great natural overdrive using just the amp. If it keeps a place in my heart and lineup I might consider putting the chassis in a larger tweed cabinet, dunno if the 10 would stay or bump the speaker up to a 12 like many choose to do.


----------



## allanr

I spotted my Pro Jr. on Craigslist in LA. Fortunately it was a week before my son came home to Toronto for a visit, so he was able to pick it up and bring it here for me. At the moment, my go-to amp is actually the new Peavey. It is way more versatile than the Pro Junior and does everything I need without pedals. On the other hand there is no denying the perfection of the "Fender Clean" through a PJ. And yes. the Tweed is made in the USA.


----------



## stringer

Holy cow there's a lot of very nice looking gear here! Here's my frankenrig with a few old stereo effects by korg.








[/URL]


----------



## sulphur

I wasn't sure whether to put these here, or the gear pics thread, so I'll do both!

At home...

Carmen Ghia head, with a 1x12 Zcab loaded with a Vintage 30
and a Maz 8 head with a DarkHorse 2x12 cab loaded with a WGS Reaper and a Veteran 30.





with the band...

YGL1 with a Blue Dog and a DarkHorse 1x12 ext. cab with a Silver Bell.


----------



## Mr Boggie

I just love this amp


----------



## metallica86

Hey Allan,

how you like your Peavey VKii20 ? I tried one at Cosmo last weekend, really like the option 1w-20w, very small compact, but the one I tried have 1 tube not working out of the box 




allanr said:


> I spotted my Pro Jr. on Craigslist in LA. Fortunately it was a week before my son came home to Toronto for a visit, so he was able to pick it up and bring it here for me. At the moment, my go-to amp is actually the new Peavey. It is way more versatile than the Pro Junior and does everything I need without pedals. On the other hand there is no denying the perfection of the "Fender Clean" through a PJ. And yes. the Tweed is made in the USA.


----------



## Uncle Jackie




----------



## BEACHBUM




----------



## Chitmo

My stuff changes weekly, but every now and again I feel the need to make a post! haha


----------



## murraythek

Nice rig Chitmo! Love the Mini Z!


----------



## murraythek

My modest home rig. Tele AVRI, Sunface and EQD Phaser all bought here on the forum.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chitmo

murraythek said:


> Nice rig Chitmo! Love the Mini Z!


Thanks Man, I was Rockin a Maz Jr but the thing was way too loud for home use. You've got quite a nice rig goin there yourself!


----------



## JeremyP

Chitmo said:


> My stuff changes weekly, but every now and again I feel the need to make a post! haha
> 
> View attachment 10137
> View attachment 10138
> View attachment 10139


Get Marilyn outta there, she is taking up space for two more!! Haha! Great setup. I really love the green strat hanging on the end. That see through green finish is awesome.


----------



## murraythek

What pedals are these?


----------



## Chitmo

murraythek said:


> What pedals are these?


I am assuming that you are talking about Beachbum's pedals?


----------



## murraythek

Yes sorry, Beachbums pedals.


----------



## JeremyP

murraythek said:


> Yes sorry, Beachbums pedals.


Powder coated clones..... Could be anything, use your imagination


----------



## Chitmo

JeremyP said:


> Powder coated clones..... Could be anything, use your imagination


I bet you 5 bucks that the one with the sliders is an eq and the one with the two switches is an ABY, haha


----------



## -=Sc0rch=-

Peavey Ultra 112 with an Eminence Legend GB128 speaker, JJ tubes thoughout. Zoom G5 in the effects loop to get my chorus, reverbs, delays, boost and noisegate. Simple and reliable rig that gets it done.


----------



## PulienJier

I don'T know if I already posted mine, my mind gets blurry with time.





These two items are my mainstay. I heard Curt Cobain used a pair of those and a couple other guitarists. They are neither the fastest nor the best model, but I like them. They have a special tone to them which I consider as my unique touch... like those old Silvertones amplifiers; they are not the best, but they are kind of unique.



Then there is this thing. I had a friend who told me it worked great to stomp on things. I did a little research on the internet, and I found that they were practical and cheap.



This is my main rig. The board is custom made by my dad who like to do things with wood and found that my old board was pathetic. And the guitars, well... they are Japanese Fenders which I modified a little bit. There is a pair of Curtis Novak in the Jazzmaster and I removed everything excepted the volume pot. Same thing with the Jaguar, I got it dirt cheap in a pawn shop by telling lies to the salesman and I changed the pickup since the old ones sucked big times! Now there is a pair of Phat Cats which sounds just AMAZING. I also replaced the shitty wire by some Gibson style shielded wire, they are now the quietest single coil guitars I heard.



This thing is used sparingly to increase my live tone. I found that it makes my solos beefier and a tad wilder.



This is my baby! I had it for 2 years, sold it because it is WAY too loud, got MANY amps, which never satisfied me, and the bought it back. I had to track the guy to who I sold it 600$, just to know he sold it to another guy because it was too loud, contacted that other guy who also wanted to sell it because it was too loud, and bought it back for 450$. I still think it is too loud, but with an attenuator it can be managed and has the mostest good tone I heard! I've had many compliments by bands about the sound! It pushes so much mojo through a 15', it is mind blowing!!! I am never EVER gonna sell it again. I am ready to kill (or maybe just injure) if it ever gets stolen.



And this little bastard! It sounds just great with that hand made in Montreal cab that it is ridiculous! How can Traynor manage to do such amazing amps at such a low price! PLUS, it's made in Canada AND it is built like a tank!


----------



## BMW-KTM

My main amp


----------



## Guest

nice Riv! here's mine.


----------



## BMW-KTM



sweet

you dont see see too many Fandangos out there


----------



## hollowbody

This is my current rig. I've had the JTM45 for a while. It's an early 2000's reissue, but I've had it modded to be more authentic to a 60's JTM45 in terms of circuit. The cab is new to me. It's a 2061cx 2x12" cab with Celestion G12H-30s in it. Drivers are still super-new and need to be worked in a bit, but the cab is the perfect size and weight for me. Love the added benefit of another 12" driver compared to the 1x12" I was using previously, but it doesn't take up any more room on-stage in terms of footprint and fits nicely into my Nissan Sentra.

Note: the purple line across the bottom-left of the cab is a scratch on my phone's lens.


----------



## grumpyoldman

BMW-KTM said:


> 
> 
> sweet
> 
> you dont see see too many Fandangos out there


...well then, let me toss mine into the mix as well...









(picture courtesy of the previous owner...)

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Louis

This is my Hotel rig !

h


----------



## Chito

Here's mine. Not a fandango but still a Rivera.


----------



## Guest

for a while I thought I had one of the few Rivera's around.
now they're coming out of the woodwork. lol. nice amps.



Louis said:


> This is my Hotel rig !



I have a half stack version. great for testing guitars 
from sellers who want to meet somewhere.


----------



## Milkman

These days it's this Line 6 HD500X direct to the PA. I hear myself via IEMs.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Crapy cell pic but you get the idea.

Traded and sold stuff during the past weeks to get this fun rig.

So, here we go.

AVRI 62 Jag or Les Paul Trad > Korg Pitch Black > EHX POG > Blackout effector Musket Fuzz > Boss DD20 > traynor YBA-1 modded by Richard Zinky to plexi specs > 1960A classic cab.

Souds HUGE!


----------



## Budda

Les paul studio (soon to be jb/jazz) - tu3 - micro pog - ocd v4 - micro amp - dd3 - flashback x4 - blue sky - afterneath - freeze - '83 JCM800 2203.

Its fun.







gg


----------



## Ti-Ron

Budda said:


> Les paul studio (soon to be jb/jazz) - tu3 - micro pog - ocd v4 - micro amp - dd3 - flashback x4 - blue sky - afterneath - freeze - '83 JCM800 2203.
> 
> Its fun.
> 
> View attachment 13263
> gg


With these pedalboard, I'm guessing that you're in an ambaint and?
Would like to try the freeze, how do you use it?


----------



## Budda

It goes on for tuning breaks so theres less talking and still sound from the stage.


----------



## hollowbody

Budda said:


> It goes on for tuning breaks so theres less talking and still sound from the stage.


That's a great idea! I hadn't thought of using it that way.


----------



## exhausted

I think I'm done now.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Yup. I'm guessing you're right.....for now...



exhausted said:


> I think I'm done now.


----------



## soldierscry

Latest bass setup


----------



## Budda

Exhausted, if that mesa was a stiletto we'd have a problem hahaha. /jealous


----------



## exhausted

Budda said:


> Exhausted, if that mesa was a stiletto we'd have a problem hahaha. /jealous


Recto-Verb 25. I'm surprised how much I love it.


----------



## Dave




----------



## Budda

Can we get that in better quality? 

Updated rig, sans the board:


----------



## Chitmo

Budda said:


> Can we get that in better quality?
> 
> Updated rig, sans the board:
> 
> View attachment 14516


Me likey! Doesn't get much better than a PRS through a Marshall!


----------



## dcole

Is that one of those narrow head JCM's? It looks like it would fit nice on my 4x10 cab.


----------



## Chitmo

Haven't posted on here in a while, here is the current rig. The pedal with the glare on it is a Mad professor Sweet honey.


----------



## zurn

On my jam room's couch in our new house. I'm in heaven


----------



## sorbz62

Here is my 'Bar' in the basement of my house. The room was unfinished when we moved in so I just had to do this!!


----------



## Guest

sorbz62 said:


>


Which one is the machine that goes 'Ping'?


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Which one is the machine that goes 'Ping'?


LOL Probably either of those Eventides could be programmed to do that.

Impressive rooms, both zurn and sorbz. I wonder if that Kemper will chase those nice tube amps away?


----------



## sorbz62

Actually I sold the Kemper as I was ...., er, ...... spending too much time going through 10 million profiles to find a good one and they all sounded similar. So I went back to my valve amps.

Jim


----------



## Duffman

Here is my rig......


----------



## BMW-KTM

I bought this amp a couple of months ago and it has quickly taken over the number one spot on may fav amps list. I bought it used from a guy in Leduc for $2K for both the amp and the cab.


----------



## butterknucket

zurn said:


> On my jam room's couch in our new house. I'm in heaven


Where did you get the Boomerang? I never see them anywhere.


----------



## Chitmo

Here's the latest and greatest!


----------



## zurn

butterknucket said:


> Where did you get the Boomerang? I never see them anywhere.


I bought it on the TGP.


----------



## davetcan

Here are some recent shots. Just a few things missing.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Quick question... Can someone please direct me as to how I can post pictures and such on here? I cannot figure it out! MJF$#GF^%@


----------



## GTmaker

danielSunn0))) said:


> Quick question... Can someone please direct me as to how I can post pictures and such on here? I cannot figure it out! MJF$#GF^%@


posting pictures is very easy.

on your new post ( or edit an older post), put your courser where you want the picture to be.
Look at the bottom and click on "upload a file".. this button will ask you to choose a file from your computer to upload into your post.
Find the file you want to post and that's about it...

G.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

GTmaker said:


> posting pictures is very easy.
> 
> on your new post ( or edit an older post), put your courser where you want the picture to be.
> Look at the bottom and click on "upload a file".. this button will ask you to choose a file from your computer to upload into your post.
> Find the file you want to post and that's about it...
> 
> G.



Thanks for the help G, but there is nothing there that allows me to do it. Two buttons on the bottom say "post reply" and "more options" of which posting a picture is not one of them. Furthermore, I tried dragging a photo into the text box and it highlighted the whole box red with text saying "uploads are not available".


----------



## Guest

You need a photobucket account (or something similar).
Retrieve your images from there and insert here, using the picture button above (beside the smiley).

*pic courtesy of adcandour


----------



## davetcan

danielSunn0))) said:


> Thanks for the help G, but there is nothing there that allows me to do it. Two buttons on the bottom say "post reply" and "more options" of which posting a picture is not one of them. Furthermore, I tried dragging a photo into the text box and it highlighted the whole box red with text saying "uploads are not available".


Are you saying you don't see this? Lower right next to post reply.


----------



## Guest

He's *not* a supporting member. 
Can't upload direct.


----------



## soldierscry

My current setup


----------



## Chitmo

soldierscry said:


> My current setup


Why is your house sideways?


----------



## soldierscry

Chitmo said:


> Why is your house sideways?


One too many glasses of Xmas scotch...lol


----------



## High/Deaf

What a nice thing to do for Santa. Doesn't even have to go on your roof to get in the chimney now. I think we should all do that next year. Good plan, soldierscry!


----------



## davetcan

soldierscry said:


> One too many glasses of Xmas scotch...lol


Interestingly if you right click and "open image in new tab" in comes in right side up


----------



## danielSunn0)))

davetcan said:


> Are you saying you don't see this? Lower right next to post reply.
> 
> View attachment 17106



I deifnitely do not. That button is just not there at all, but the other two are. What's this thing laristotle mentioned about not being a supporting member?


----------



## Adcandour

danielSunn0))) said:


> I deifnitely do not. That button is just not there at all, but the other two are. What's this thing laristotle mentioned about not being a supporting member?


If you support the forum by paying for a subscription, you don't have to upload from a site like photobucket.

I support and I just drag and drop. Viva la Gold Subcriptione!!!


----------



## davetcan

danielSunn0))) said:


> I deifnitely do not. That button is just not there at all, but the other two are. What's this thing laristotle mentioned about not being a supporting member?


Yep, that's the problem. Becoming a "supporting member" allows you a few privileges, such as posting stuff for sale in the emporium and direct upload of pictures. I still prefer using photobucket myself, which you can do without paying to be a supporting member. Most of us love this place so paying a few bucks to help out is not a big deal


----------



## Guest

Using photobucket;

It's free to set up. Upload pics, copy url (IMG), then follow instructions in post #601.
Actually, forget about post #601. When you copy, it'll already have the prefix/suffix.
Just paste that directly into your post. Hope this helps.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Here's my '72 Traynor yba-1a w/ the '68 4x12 cab. The cab is all original, but the head has been modded to put out about 65 watts, as opposed to 80 watts. That way it doesn't kill the power tubes so quickly.

This guitar is made by an individual from Quebec. He makes them one at a time and calls the guitars simply by his last name, Gagnon. It's a beautiful hollow-body, but it does need some work. Namely the pickups need to be potted because they are pretty noisey even at bedroom volumes when dist/OD is introduced.


----------



## Guest

glad to see that you figured it out daniel.


----------



## numb41

Here's the whole fam damly...


----------



## corailz

Here's my current rig! Still missing my Tophat that is gone to the amp tech for repair!
I'm running the Traynor 2x12 cab with a pair of old Greenbacks and the Mesa with a pair of Celestion Gold!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan

Is that my old Tokai Tele?


----------



## corailz

davetcan said:


> Is that my old Tokai Tele?


Yes, it's the one!


----------



## davetcan

Awesome, that's a damn fine Tele, MIJ too.


----------



## numb41

corailz said:


> Here's my current rig! Still missing my Tophat that is gone to the amp tech for repair!
> I'm running the Traynor 2x12 cab with a pair of old Greenbacks and the Mesa with a pair of Celestion Gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Hey, what's the specs on the Goldtop? Looks great!


----------



## corailz

It's a 1989 RI56(Pre-historic) with Jon Moore NOS P90's. It has a couple of dings, had a bigsby somewhere in her live and the holes were filled...For me, the natural relic of this gem makes it more desirable to my eyes! This axe is a killer player, the neck is incredible and the tone is out of this world!


----------



## davetcan

Just posted this in the Traynor thread but here is my old '68 YSR-1 on top of a '71 4x10 cab, sounds really good, original marsland speakers. In fact I'd forgotten just how good it sounded. Wish it was a bit more "portable"


----------



## exhausted

Rebuilt my rack all neat and tidy-like.


----------



## garrettdavis275

exhausted said:


> Rebuilt my rack all neat and tidy-like.
> View attachment 17884
> View attachment 17883


 Holy. Fuck.

Amazing.


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO

Marshall 6100 LM Head 
Marshall 1960A cabs w/ G12H30's & G12T75's 


I like Marshall's ... what can i say !!


----------



## zurn

I was getting good light this morning so I grabbed a quick shot with my phone. Doesn't that just scream PLAY ME!


----------



## sorbz62

In my attempt to get the best W/D/W rig, may I present my latest acquisition - a smaller rack with Mesa Triaxis, Lexicon MPX-1 and a shute wireless system. At some point in the future I'm going to get a 12U shockmount, wheeled rack and put all this together


----------



## bzrkrage

sorbz62 said:


> In my attempt to get the best W/D/W rig, may I present my latest acquisition - a smaller rack with Mesa Triaxis, Lexicon MPX-1 and a shute wireless system. At some point in the future I'm going to get a 12U shockmount, wheeled rack and put all this together
> 
> View attachment 18978



Wow, just, wow.

I'm having difficulty just working out the Mobius, that, "Tower of Power" looks a little daunting.
But AWESOME!!!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Guest

No shit, eh!?
I was going to ask if you need a pilot's license to operate that. lol.


----------



## Adcandour

You _*do*_ need a pilot's license. And, guess what? ...... I don't have one. If this wasn't in a basement, I'd heave it out the f'n window.


----------



## Chitmo

adcandour said:


> You _*do*_ need a pilot's license. And, guess what? ...... I don't have one. If this wasn't in a basement, I'd heave it out the f'n window.
> 
> 
> View attachment 18991


I just got an Eleven Rack to messing around with recording and love it. If you're going to throw it all out the window though, you can send some of it my way


----------



## Adcandour

Chitmo said:


> I just got an Eleven Rack to messing around with recording and love it. If you're going to throw it all out the window though, you can send some of it my way


I'll keep you posted 

I'm trying to get a Lexicon PCM-80 to run in the 11r's effects loop and it's making me nuts. The PCM-80 manual was written by Soren Kierkegaard - I'm sure of it.


----------



## Budda

Are those 4 multi effects units in the same rack? 

... Use them all at once?


----------



## amagras

adcandour said:


> I'll keep you posted
> 
> I'm trying to get a Lexicon PCM-80 to run in the 11r's effects loop and it's making me nuts. The PCM-80 manual was written by Soren Kierkegaard - I'm sure of it.


Ask the duc, there are a lot of 11r/lexicon experts there that can help.


----------



## Adcandour

Budda said:


> Are those 4 multi effects units in the same rack?
> 
> ... Use them all at once?


There's 3, but I'm only going to use the intellifex and pcm-80. PCM-80 for the 11r's loop and the intellifex will go into the rocktron loop 8 (into and effects loop for one of my marshalls) or vice versa. 

I just have to find time to sit with some of these manuals, or find someone to do it all for me (which is near impossible). I'm honestly thinking about putting an ad on kijiji.


----------



## Adcandour

amagras said:


> Ask the duc, there are a lot of 11r/lexicon experts there that can help.


Who's the Duc? and does he do house calls  

Is he on the 11r forum? I was there a while ago, but it was pretty quiet.


----------



## Budda

No love for a TC G major?


----------



## bzrkrage

adcandour said:


> There's 3, but I'm only going to use the intellifex and pcm-80. PCM-80 for the 11r's loop and the intellifex will go into the rocktron loop 8 (into and effects loop for one of my marshalls) or vice versa.
> 
> I just have to find time to sit with some of these manuals, or find someone to do it all for me (which is near impossible). I'm honestly thinking about putting an ad on kijiji.


Hang on, I thought you were going to get someone to put this together, professionally, for you a few months back.


----------



## Adcandour

bzrkrage said:


> Hang on, I thought you were going to get someone to put this together, professionally, for you a few months back.


I couldn't bring myself to do it. I'd rather find time to read the manuals than spend $5k on getting it set up.


----------



## Chitmo

adcandour said:


> I'll keep you posted
> 
> I'm trying to get a Lexicon PCM-80 to run in the 11r's effects loop and it's making me nuts. The PCM-80 manual was written by Soren Kierkegaard - I'm sure of it.


I'm not sure why you're trying to run it into the 11R loop? You can make like easy and just use a midi controller like a GCP andset it up to run it.


----------



## Adcandour

Budda said:


> No love for a TC G major?


It sounds great, but the pcm and 'blackface' intrlkifex are considered classics. There's a very big difference between the pcm and g major. 

I haven't heard the intellifex yet (I need a power adapter). I'm very curious, because it was pretty cheap.


----------



## Adcandour

Chitmo said:


> I'm not sure why you're trying to run it into the 11R loop? You can make like easy and just use a midi controller like a GCP andset it up to run it.


I just imagine it will sound more amp-like. I suppose I could run it after the 11r?


----------



## Chitmo

adcandour said:


> I just imagine it will sound more amp-like. I suppose I could run it after the 11r?


Why do you have an 11R? Amp modeling? Effects? Recording interface? If you plan on using your Marshall, I'm a tad confused why you have it in there along with all those multi effect units.


----------



## Adcandour

Chitmo said:


> Why do you have an 11R? Amp modeling? Effects? Recording interface? If you plan on using your Marshall, I'm a tad confused why you have it in there along with all those multi effect units.


The Marshall has to connect to the Fryette Power station to utilize the effects loop in the FPS. I love my marshall, but I want to hear it through these effects. It's no different than using the 11r as a preamp and the fryette as a power amp (it's just another connection, really). That rocktron loop 8 is also an amp switcher which makes things easier (theoretically).

It may be important to note that I'm happy with the 11r's effects, but not blown away. Here's one of the inspiration videos behind the digital half of the rig:


----------



## amagras

adcandour said:


> Who's the Duc? and does he do house calls
> 
> Is he on the 11r forum? I was there a while ago, but it was pretty quiet.


duc.avid.com aka the Avid Pro Audio Community. Tapatalk says you are a follower. They have a subforum for the 11r.


----------



## Adcandour

amagras said:


> duc.avid.com aka the Avid Pro Audio Community. Tapatalk says you are a follower. They have a subforum for the 11r.


Ok, thanks. I'll go back. I am a member, but they misinformed me concerning the expansion pack, so I dismissed them. 

I'll see what they can do for me.


----------



## gretschie

Will start a new thread. Sorry


----------



## mhammer

adcandour said:


> There's 3, but I'm only going to use the intellifex and pcm-80. PCM-80 for the 11r's loop and the intellifex will go into the rocktron loop 8 (into and effects loop for one of my marshalls) or vice versa.
> 
> I just have to find time to sit with some of these manuals, or find someone to do it all for me (which is near impossible). I'm honestly thinking about putting an ad on kijiji.


Sounds to me like you need to have David Torn come over to your house and give lessons.


----------



## Adcandour

mhammer said:


> Sounds to me like you need to have David Torn come over to your house and give lessons.


I imagine the final moments of this lesson with a MIDI cable wrapped around my neck. He would hate me.


----------



## mhammer

Naw. He would show you how to have fun with your rig.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Nice Diezel!


----------



## Atomic'76

Here's mine!
...part of it anyway...
Dropbox - 20160416_222443.jpg


----------



## flyswatter

My rig. For any given gig or rehearsal, I usually take one of the amps and two of the guitars -- whichever best suits the style of music and size of venue that night. (The Marshall is a loaner but I recently added a YBA-1 as a permanent option on the rock side of things)


----------



## skimhit

I,m trying to lighten the load but its not working.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bzrkrage

Today's fun & games. A true "garage band"










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## skimhit

My up to date rig pic.
I,m in the market for another amp soon, probably an old Fender but you never know 
Just love looking at all the different setups.
Hit.


----------



## sulphur

Here's the band rig...



That's an '11 PRS McCarty with Sanford Magnetics Model 22s. Others may be substituted, but this one works!
The amp is a YGL1 with a Darkhorse extension cab, Weber Blue Dog in the combo and a Silver Bell in the cab.

On the PT1 board:
Sonic Research tuner -> Xotic SP comp. -> Analogman BC109 fuzz -> Fulltone Clyde Deluxe wah ->
Barber Gain Changer -> Barber Compact Direct Drive -> Dr Scientist Cleanness -> Retrosonic Delay ->
Retrosomic Phaser -> Mojohand Sugar Baby (trem) -> MXR Analog Chorus. 

Straight into the front. There's a regular Decimator in the loop.

I use the reverb on the amp.


----------



## BMW-KTM

I thought I posted this pic already but I guess I didn't. 
I just searched the entire thread.

This is my current amp herd.











L - R
FR, Boogie .50 Calibre, Fender Amp Can, Genz Benz Shennendoah Pro Light
BR, Boogie Road King, SWR Red Head c/w Traynor ext cab, Rivera Fandango c/w ext cab, Marsh 5E3


----------



## Clean-Tone

My gear corner...


----------



## Chitmo

Clean-Tone said:


> My gear corner...


Well, you're consistant with gear selection.


----------



## Clean-Tone

Chitmo said:


> Well, you're consistant with gear selection.


Haha! Well, it's the result of a gear downsizing exercise...


----------



## Guest

Chitmo said:


> Well, you're consistant with gear selection.


What! You don't see the different straps? lol.


----------



## amagras

Clean-Tone said:


> My gear corner...


Are those two Rock?


----------



## exhausted

amagras said:


> Are those two Rock?


What gave it away?


----------



## High/Deaf

amagras said:


> Are those two Rock?


LOL

Not to be confused with a paradox, that's a Pair-a-Rocks.


----------



## bzrkrage

amagras said:


> Are those two Rock?














Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## amagras

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> Not to be confused with a paradox, that's a Pair-a-Rocks.


You couldn't said it better, it's a Pair-a-dox!


----------



## theroan




----------



## WonderfulRemark

Couldn't be happier.


----------



## bzrkrage

WonderfulRemark said:


> Couldn't be happier.


The Z is not a damn drink holder!!
Wait, is that a Shiraz Cabinet? Then that would be ok.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Guest

Did I post the mini rig? Works well on those tight stages.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BHF1VCqAsSj/


----------



## faracaster

Last three gig rigs.....

this past Tuesday...









Beaches Jazz Fest night 1









Beaches Jazz Fest night 2


----------



## Chitmo

WonderfulRemark said:


> Couldn't be happier.


I love my Z, best amps out there IMO.


----------



## ezcomes

picture won't post...can't delete post...$$update...now I see pic actually worked...
the Voodoo has Suhr pickups
the 18W is a Trinity Amps Plexi


----------



## WonderfulRemark

Chitmo said:


> I love my Z, best amps out there IMO.
> 
> View attachment 22660



I do have to agree with you. Z's are quite amazing; especially considering its price point.


----------



## High/Deaf

I don't own a 412 because I rarely have room to set one up. Last night I did. But instead of a 412, this is what I prefer.


----------



## ezcomes

ezcomes said:


> picture won't post...can't delete post...$$update...now I see pic actually worked...
> the Voodoo has Suhr pickups
> the 18W is a Trinity Amps Plexi



didn't realize that the Picts actually worked...
I also have a Univox LP with Duncan's in it that sounds awesome to me...haters can hate, but that guitar has treated me right for years


----------



## High/Deaf

Just found an older pic of that rig above - some previoustime we played in a hall. This was pre-Power Station and Mesa extention cab, and puts it a bit more in perspective.


----------



## cboutilier

faracaster said:


> Last three gig rigs.....
> 
> this past Tuesday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beaches Jazz Fest night 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beaches Jazz Fest night 2


That V front cabinet is gorgeous.


----------



## keithb7

Not sure this is a rig pic. My collection as it sits today.


----------



## Davidian

Humble home setup - Yamaha THR10 and a TS9


----------



## Hammertone

Here's a shot of an old Jeff Bober-built Budda Verbmaster. The custom headshell was built by Krueger Design awhile back for one of our estimable members. It's sitting on an old custom-built 1x12" cab, also by Krueger Design, that's just been refreshed with matching Tolex/corners. No colour correction on the picture:

With apologies to Gelett Burgess:

*The Purple Amp's projected feast
Reflections on a Rockin' Beast
That's Quite Remarkable, at Least
*
I never played a purple amp
with normal or high gain on
Until I used one for the vamp
to get some sonic pain on


----------



## sulphur

^^^Nice! 

@Hammertone 

Was that Daves?
Does that say "Go" and "Wait" on the standby switch?


----------



## Hammertone

Yes. I've traced it back four owners. Dave, Hugh Hardy, and more. It's a simple little setup - small, light, loud, purple - all good! Krueger Design does good work. No one seems to give a shit about Budda these days - yesterday's sexy booteek amp is today's doorstopper, and that's just fine by me! Purple tolex for everybody!


----------



## davetcan

It was, and I'm sure still is, a great little amp. That cab looks awesome btw.



Hammertone said:


> Here's a shot of an old Jeff Bober-built Budda Verbmaster. The custom headshell was built by Krueger Design awhile back for one of our estimable members. It's sitting on an old custom-built 1x12" cab, also by Krueger Design, that's just been refreshed with matching Tolex/corners. No colour correction on the picture:
> 
> With apologies to Gelett Burgess:
> 
> *The Purple Amp's projected feast
> Reflections on a Rockin' Beast
> That's Quite Remarkable, at Least
> *
> I never played a purple amp
> with normal or high gain on
> Until I used one for the vamp
> to get some sonic pain on


----------



## EchoWD40

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Guest

@Hammertone that's f'ing adorable. I love it.


----------



## Chitmo

keithb7 said:


> Not sure this is a rig pic. My collection as it sits today.


So I see that you're a Gibson fan!


----------



## amagras

faracaster said:


> Last three gig rigs.....
> 
> this past Tuesday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beaches Jazz Fest night 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beaches Jazz Fest night 2


Any chance to listen?


----------



## Hammertone

iaresee said:


> @Hammertone that's f'ing adorable. I love it.


Thanks. I'm just living the dream. 
Nothing like taking a really stupid idea and making it happen. 
It doesn't become any less stupid, but it definitely becomes funnier. 
And adorable - just like me, but seen from a distance.


----------



## Lucius

Your stuff has always given me a woody! Next time Im in Cowtown, i'm calling you. Cheers, Lucius



ENDITOL said:


> I'll start: :banana:


----------



## b-nads




----------



## theroan

I downsized.


----------



## carrionrogue

first post btw, hey everyone
lots of great gear in this thread, keep it coming










and for the tap dancers....


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Here's my current rig for a band I'm starting with some pals. It is much loud and very tasty sounding!! 
The one on top is my friend's superb build of a Trainwreck Liverpool, plugged into the Mesa w/V30's, then the Sunn is plugged into the Splawn w/Creambacks. 
Both amps have the master volume fully cranked to keep up with my friends Mesa Triple Rec and 4x12 rig.


----------



## TheYanChamp

danielSunn0))) said:


> Here's my current rig for a band I'm starting with some pals. It is much loud and very tasty sounding!!
> The one on top is my friend's superb build of a Trainwreck Liverpool, plugged into the Mesa w/V30's, then the Sunn is plugged into the Splawn w/Creambacks.
> Both amps have the master volume fully cranked to keep up with my friends Mesa Triple Rec and 4x12 rig.
> View attachment 25809


What kind of sound are you getting with the sunn. My step dad has that bass head, I used to put a shit modeler through it, and it was, well, shit!


theroan said:


> I downsized.



Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielSunn0)))

TheYanChamp said:


> What kind of sound are you getting with the sunn. My step dad has that bass head, I used to put a shit modeler through it, and it was, well, shit!


I'm getting an absolutely wonderful sound from it, to my ears. I'm a big fan of Sunn and the their sound so I may be biased, but to me it's just a nice overdrive that's very thick without being muddy. Sunn's solid state amps are exceptional and I honestly believe if you a/b'd this with a similar sounding tube head, and were blindfolded, you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. The Creambacks just compliment the tone hugely too. 

All that being said, for the band I'm in currently, that head alone wouldn't be great for it. I need a good amount of highs to cut through for the lead(ish) riffs; that's where the Trainwreck clone comes in!! The sunn on its own would be absolutely fantastic for a stoner/doom type band. If you've ever wanted to hear something similar in action just listen to Red Fang. They boast that live and recording, all they ever use are the Sunn beta's (2 beta leads, 1 beta bass) and they just crank them and that's their tone!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

+1 Sunn ss stuff is unlike anything similar. The guitar versions are much more fully featured as regards fx (dist and reverb) and eq section, but the power sections themselves are worth the price of admission. I have a Sunn 1200s (tube), once I finish loading a cab I got I'll be posting rig pics


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Granny Gremlin said:


> I have a Sunn 1200s (tube)


That's awesome, GG!! I would really like to own one of those myself. Always looking for that, or the 2000S. Stoked to see your upcoming rig pic!!


----------



## Metal#J#

Looks like this is a good place for my first post in almost 6 years lol.

This is my latest rig.....quite a contrast to some of my earlier rig pics. I picked up the Boss GS-10 on kijiji for $100 and just recently started running it thru the Alto Trouper. The Trouper has bluetooth and a 3 channel mixer built in. Combined the Boss and Trouper do a lot for the overall cost. It's way loud (200w) for bedroom playing and the full range is nice. I'll probably get another Trouper soon.....apparently they link wirelessly.


----------



## High/Deaf

Stereo Troupers. You could raise a little hell with that rig.


----------



## Analogman




----------



## zurn

I can only post this on GC as you're the only ones that understand my GAS


----------



## tomsy49

zurn said:


> I can only post this on GC as you're the only ones that understand my GAS


Do you currently have a significant other?? If so she must be the most understanding person around! haha


----------



## High/Deaf

tomsy49 said:


> Do you currently have a significant other??


Is this an offer? If so, maybe I'll throw my hat in the ring. That's some nice gear someone would get to play. Maybe want to talk about the prerequisites first though.......


----------



## tomsy49

High/Deaf said:


> Is this an offer? If so, maybe I'll throw my hat in the ring. That's some nice gear someone would get to play. Maybe want to talk about the prerequisites first though.......


Haha not what I was implying but there definitely would be some benefits to it!


----------



## zurn

tomsy49 said:


> Do you currently have a significant other?? If so she must be the most understanding person around! haha


Indeed I do and yes she is!


----------



## Chitmo

tomsy49 said:


> Do you currently have a significant other?? If so she must be the most understanding person around! haha


Based on that feedback score I'd bet yours is pretty patient as well.


----------



## tomsy49

Chitmo said:


> Based on that feedback score I'd bet yours is pretty patient as well.


She is but luckily i never have much gear built up at one time. Out with the old in with the new haha


----------



## Chitmo

tomsy49 said:


> She is but luckily i never have much gear built up at one time. Out with the old in with the new haha


Don't leave any evidence of how much you spend on shipping then.


----------



## vokey design

Analogman said:


> View attachment 40329


That's a great shot, looks like an advert


----------



## robare99

Here's mine. Couple of Jems (I have a shitload of them) through a line6 G50 which goes into a Boss ME5, into a 100W 1984 Marshall JCM800, then into a Marshall 212 cabinet.


----------



## therealjoeblow

My jamming rig:










Cheers
TRJB


----------



## Ronbeast

robare99 said:


> Here's mine. Couple of Jems (I have a shitload of them)


Could you post a pic of the Jems? Those are some fantastic instruments.


----------



## brohymn2

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Once upon a time I dragged a lot more stuff to gigs but I was younger, rockier, and fitter then. This is manageable.

The New Years rig: Moon mandolin, Godin Progression and LG, Boss ME-80 (gives me an appropriate acoustic style preamp, upper left, as well as the full electric need), and a Traynor YCV50. Amp is mic-ed using an Apex bullet/harmonica mic which can stand the close proximity, hangs at a right angle to the cord facing the speaker, and is midrange smooth.


----------



## Guest

Mooh said:


> Boss ME-80


I had the the opportunity to borrow a friend's ME 50 that I considered buying.
The only thing that I didn't like about it was the lag between patch switching.
Does the 80 have this problem as well?


----------



## Mooh

I've never noticed a lag.


----------



## faracaster

third gig with my new 30 watt Tex Bernie ....along with some old friends


----------



## Chito

Here's mine.


----------



## Chitmo

faracaster said:


> third gig with my new 30 watt Tex Bernie ....along with some old friends


One day when I win the lottery I'll have a JG, nice rig man.


----------



## ezcomes

faracaster said:


> third gig with my new 30 watt Tex Bernie ....along with some old friends


that JG is gorgeous! nice grab! i'm afraid to ask how much though!


----------



## robare99

Ronbeast said:


> Could you post a pic of the Jems? Those are some fantastic instruments.


Sure. I really like them


----------



## Ronbeast

robare99 said:


> Sure. I really like them


Those are beautiful!! That is an amazing collection. Very jealous!


----------



## robare99

Thanks  I haven't bought a guitar in awhile. It's all about the live sound & light rig now


----------



## Chitmo

robare99 said:


> Sure. I really like them


That's a lot of guitar stands


----------



## robare99

Chitmo said:


> That's a lot of guitar stands


No doubt. I always prefer the triangle stands that support the guitar from the body instead of the neck.


----------



## WhiteFalcon

robare99 said:


> Here's mine. Couple of Jems (I have a shitload of them) through a line6 G50 which goes into a Boss ME5, into a 100W 1984 Marshall JCM800, then into a Marshall 212 cabinet.


Love my Boss Me5! You can't beat it for modulation and compressor, etc. I'll post a rig pic soon!


----------



## krall

Just picked up a '79 JMP 2204 (50 watter) last night to add to my tower of Marshall power!


----------



## kruts

krall said:


> Just picked up a '79 JMP 2204 (50 watter) last night to add to my tower of Marshall power!


What's loaded in the marshall 2x12? Are you looking to sell it?


----------



## krall

kruts said:


> What's loaded in the marshall 2x12? Are you looking to sell it?


Early Celestion Greenbacks from around '70 or '71. Best sounding cab I have and not for sale!


----------



## kruts

krall said:


> Early Celestion Greenbacks from around '70 or '71. Best sounding cab I have and not for sale!


Wow, sounds great! Too bad you aren't selling it, I'm in the market for a nice sounding 2x12... PM me with suggestions. I'm out in BC.


----------



## bcmatt

https://goo.gl/photos/2fqschjRmaCJR68Z8
I'll post because for the first time in my life I got myself a 4x12. I bought a Mesa Roadking cab and immediately swapped in some greenbacks. Hopefully I can sell the V30s and C90s.


----------



## Gavz

krall said:


> Just picked up a '79 JMP 2204 (50 watter) last night to add to my tower of Marshall power!


Holy moly. Your collection speaks volumes.  

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## numb41

Here's my power section these days. 
'82 2203 JCM800, and '73 1992 Superbass.


----------



## numb41

Double post


----------



## cboutilier

Here's my main rig these days. Either a Tele or a 335 through my Crybaby-> TU2 -> CS3 -> OD3 -> Naymark SmokeStack -> Austin Gold OD -> Garagetone Axle Grease Delay -> 1975 Super Reverb -> Weber Z-Matcher -> 60's RSC/Jensen EMC1500


__
http://instagr.am/p/BQn9fqsgJc_/


----------



## Adcandour

cboutilier said:


> Here's my main rig these days. Either a Tele or a 335 through my Crybaby-> TU2 -> CS3 -> OD3 -> Naymark SmokeStack -> Austin Gold OD -> Garagetone Axle Grease Delay -> 1975 Super Reverb -> Weber Z-Matcher -> 60's RSC/Jensen EMC1500
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BQn9fqsgJc_/



How are you liking the rocktron pedal?


----------



## cboutilier

adcandour said:


> How are you liking the rocktron pedal?


I love it. I'm still trying to find the best way to use it. Lately I'm using it as a clean boost after my drive pedals.

I find its best use is as a mild OD for a Telecaster into a BF/SF style Fender amp. It really works for a country rock or modern Brad Paisley style country leads. The Pre-Bass control really adds some thump to the E-A string licks, especially with my 1x15 Vibroclone


----------



## ezcomes

numb41 said:


> View attachment 64601
> Here's my power section these days.
> '82 2203 JCM800, and '73 1992 Superbass.


Sweet baby jesus i need a towel


----------



## Wardo

Rockin in the free world...lol

Ain't much but it does the job and I'm really liking this guitar.


----------



## Chitmo

cboutilier said:


> Here's my main rig these days. Either a Tele or a 335 through my Crybaby-> TU2 -> CS3 -> OD3 -> Naymark SmokeStack -> Austin Gold OD -> Garagetone Axle Grease Delay -> 1975 Super Reverb -> Weber Z-Matcher -> 60's RSC/Jensen EMC1500
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BQn9fqsgJc_/


That board is missing something


----------



## cboutilier

Chitmo said:


> That board is missing something


True enough. I'll text ya about that. I've been tied up with work pretty steady. Eight days a week they say


----------



## corailz

Here's a part of my today's rig! 






































Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## D.Kimble

Here is all my riggin'.


----------



## corailz

D.Kimble said:


> Here is all my riggin'.


I really dig the monkey's!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## corailz

My complete rig 










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## numb41

@corailz , is that a 100 watt JCM800? I have one also! Love it. What year is yours?


----------



## corailz

numb41 said:


> @corailz , is that a 100 watt JCM800? I have one also! Love it. What year is yours?


Thanks, it's a 1989 JCM 800 2204 Master 50w.


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ti-Ron

Really nice rig!!!
I also like you guitar choice!
Wich bass amp are you using with the jazz bass?


----------



## Ti-Ron

Really nice rig!!!
I also like you guitar choice!
Wich bass amp are you using with the jazz bass?


----------



## corailz

Thanks! The Jazz Bass is a killer '70's Aria Jazz style and i am mainly using it for recording with my Eleven Rack. There is really nice bass amp/cab emulation in the 11R!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zurn




----------



## greco

zurn said:


>


This is what I imagine heaven might look like.


----------



## ezcomes

greco said:


> This is what I imagine heaven might look like.





zurn said:


>


----------



## ezcomes

double post


----------



## bolero

numb41 said:


> View attachment 64601
> Here's my power section these days.
> '82 2203 JCM800, and '73 1992 Superbass.



that superbass & cab is super badass!!


----------



## RedFenderBender

OMFG Whattan Awesome set-up!
::::::::::::as he sneaks out the room, frettin that he just cant compete or stack up.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## carrionrogue

Latest bass rig.
I also made a thread on the entire refinish process I did if anyone is interested.


----------



## BGood

Music corner in the painting studio.
jeangaudet.ca

Left to right: PRS SE Soapbar, G400 Vintage Epihone SG, Special 1 Epiphone LP, Indie Studio Thru Black.
Amps: Ibanez TSA15H, Super Champ XD


----------



## Hammertone

Sometimes 18 watts isn't enough


----------



## Hammertone

More colour-coordinated fun:


----------



## Hammertone

Something to be said for grab & go as well


----------



## scotth




----------



## chimo

Here's the latest portion...


----------



## Chamai

a small update of my rig. just picked up a Lexicon pmc81. just ordered a Fulltone that 80's chorus that should be coming Monday or tuesday. i had to get it since long and mcquade dropped the price to $1125 and it's the only one they have in the country. currently running wet/dry. picking up some new cabs and a CAE line mixer later this year once tax season is over so i can run w/d/w.


----------



## Chamai

sorry gang, had to share this. just got this today!!


----------



## BGood

Chamai said:


>


A $1125 chorus ? Wow ! We're not playing in the same ballpark.

Can we hear it ?


----------



## Chamai

I didn't hook it up yet. But once everything is hooked up, I will take a vid. I don't have my 1x12 cabs with me to run w d w


----------



## vokey design

BGood said:


> A $1125 chorus ? Wow ! We're not playing in the same ballpark.
> 
> Can we hear it ?


How random, this Pete Thorn review came up on my feed last night.


----------



## RBlakeney

Here is my little living room setup


----------



## sulphur

RBlakeney said:


> Here is my little living room setup


Nice rig, is that Tele a partscaster? Looks good.


----------



## RBlakeney

It's just one of the Tele diy kits with basically everything ripped out and replaced. Put in dimarzos and changed all the pots and 3way switch. As well out in the compensated brass saddles and graphite nut.
Since starting to play again I have been spending as much time building things, mostly 1x12 cabs.


----------



## Jimmy_D

What chorus is back... I've got to dig deep to find my old 1980's Fender M80 Chorus head and find out myself.


----------



## faracaster

Last two weekends....

Two Saturday's ago at the Duke in Toronto
Les Paul(veriser) through a Tex EF86 18 watt loaded with a 65watt Creamback










Last Saturday in Canton, Ont. Summer Solstice barn dance....
Esquire and V through a Roccaforte 20watt head into a 1961 Fender Tremolux 2x10 cab loaded with Golds


----------



## Alistair6

I need to snap a pic with the guitars and other stuff.. i do have another head (mesa single rec) and a custom Morris combo but the Soldano/bogner is getting all the attention right now


----------



## faracaster

Alistair6 said:


> I need to snap a pic with the guitars and other stuff.. i do have another head (mesa single rec) and a custom Morris combo but the Soldano/bogner is getting all the attention right now


Is that a HR-50 ?


----------



## Alistair6

faracaster said:


> Is that a HR-50 ?


 Its a HR 50 plus so the two channel


----------



## faracaster

great amps !!!


----------



## sulphur




----------



## sorbz62

My classic rig!


----------



## sorbz62

My digital rig!


----------



## soldierscry

sorbz62 said:


> My digital rig!


Which do you prefer the sound of ? Matrix or the tube power amp and cab?


----------



## sorbz62

soldierscry said:


> Which do you prefer the sound of ? Matrix or the tube power amp and cab?


Actually both! The Fr10 enable some to use different IRs and have the amp's sounding authentic but the tube amp/cab gives me a bit more punch. I have options here and use different ones for different gigs. 

The Fr10 is awesome though, almost giving me the 'amp in the room' sound.


----------



## butterknucket

sorbz62 said:


> My classic rig!


Is that Suhr a 50 Watt or 100 Watt?


----------



## sorbz62

butterknucket said:


> Is that Suhr a 50 Watt or 100 Watt?


It's the SL68 100 watter!


----------



## Analogman

Friedman Dirty Shirley




__
Analogman


__
Aug 29, 2017


----------



## sulphur

This has been a bunch of fun lately...


----------



## Chitmo

Analogman said:


> Friedman Dirty Shirley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Analogman
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 29, 2017


You need a fender, for photographic purposes


----------



## Analogman

Chitmo said:


> You need a fender, for photographic purposes


Haha! You read my mind, once my bank account recovers from the Friedman I'll be on the hunt.


----------



## Wardo

sorbz62 said:


> My digital rig!



Distress signal on the back wall ?


----------



## krall

Finally got a matching 2x12 cab to go with my 1972 Park 75 head!

Quick pic:


----------



## Ti-Ron

krall said:


> Finally got a matching 2x12 cab to go with my 1972 Park 75 head!
> 
> Quick pic:


Woah, nice rig!!!!!


----------



## krall

Ti-Ron said:


> Woah, nice rig!!!!!


Thanks! You can read about my amp here, it was featured in Vintage Guitar magazine a few years ago. Pictures taken by my lovely wife!

Park 75


----------



## garrettdavis275

krall said:


> Finally got a matching 2x12 cab to go with my 1972 Park 75 head!
> 
> Quick pic:


There aren't enough thumbs up emotes in the world for this. I just... I mean...

that is cool beyond cool.


----------



## krall

garrettdavis275 said:


> There aren't enough thumbs up emotes in the world for this. I just... I mean...
> 
> that is cool beyond cool.


Thank you again! Another member messaged me asking what I used for pedals..Just took a pic of my small basic setup:



Boss TU-2 -- Lovepedal Eternity-- Klon Centaur-- EH LPB-1 boost

The pic of the cab was taken a few minutes after I unboxed it. I have since loaded it with a pair of Webers (Ceramic 1230-55 hz & Silverbell)


----------



## Chitmo

krall said:


> Thank you again! Another member messaged me asking what I used for pedals..Just took a pic of my small basic setup:
> 
> 
> 
> Boss TU-2 -- Lovepedal Eternity-- Klon Centaur-- EH LPB-1 boost
> 
> The pic of the cab was taken a few minutes after I unboxed it. I have since loaded it with a pair of Webers (Ceramic 1230-55 hz & Silverbell)


Half your board belonged to me at one point. Both the lovepedal and the Klon were here for a while.


----------



## krall

Chitmo said:


> Half your board belonged to me at one point. Both the lovepedal and the Klon were here for a while.


Soon, I will own all of you, muah haha!!!

That Eternity into the Klon is quite a thing of beauty!


----------



## Chitmo

krall said:


> Soon, I will own all of you, muah haha!!!
> 
> That Eternity into the Klon is quite a thing of beauty!


My board changes happen as often as sock changes. I'm sure you'll end up with more of my gear or me with yours.


----------



## krall

Yup, more than likely, lol! Actually I have at least another dozen pedals lying around, they just don't fit on that Pedaltrain Nano. My wife got me a Pedaltrain Metro 16 for Xmas..So, soon enough my board will expand a bit.


----------



## Chamai

my cae line mixer+ just came before xmas.

just missing a few more pieces and my 80's rig is done.


----------



## krall

Let's make some rock n' roll!


----------



## Chitmo

Rig of the evening 










Kids are gonna love it!


----------



## krall

Cool! Look what crawled up on my kitchen counter!


----------



## Dorian2

krall said:


> Yup, more than likely, lol! Actually I have at least another dozen pedals lying around, they just don't fit on that Pedaltrain Nano. My wife got me a Pedaltrain Metro 16 for Xmas..So, soon enough my board will expand a bit.


I just upgraded my Nano + with the Metro 20, just because I wanted real estate. It's not complete at all, but here's a start. Still figuring things out since I went Analogue (am I the only one to spell it like that? Xcept for maybe the Frenchies in the crowd?) about a year and a half ago. Strapped a power bar to it so I have power options. Saw Tim Pierce do that and thought it was a good idear. Works great with the Pedal Power. Room to move.


----------



## BEACHBUM




----------



## faracaster

this afternoon's tone partners


----------



## King Loudness

Here’s my Danocaster blackie and Gretsch White Falcon relaxing with the two amps I kept; my ‘76 SFDR and my ‘65 BFTR. I just sold my ‘79 Princeton and ‘78 Champ to downsize. These amps plus my VOX MV50 for practice/travel get me most of the way where I need to go, tone wise. 

W.


----------



## MS41R8

Last night played through a Hotwire Amplification clone of a 63’ deluxe with a 83 JV series Stratocaster . The Hotwire is identicle in everyway to my 63’ deluxe if not even better in all honesty


----------



## MS41R8

King Loudness said:


> View attachment 183297
> 
> 
> Here’s my Danocaster blackie and Gretsch White Falcon relaxing with the two amps I kept; my ‘76 SFDR and my ‘65 BFTR. I just sold my ‘79 Princeton and ‘78 Champ to downsize. These amps plus my VOX MV50 for practice/travel get me most of the way where I need to go, tone wise.
> 
> W.



Great gear !!!! That White Falcon looks so good as does the Danocaster


----------



## MarkusV

faracaster said:


> this afternoon's tone partners




Now THAT is a real guitar! Sheesh!! Me wanty


----------



## Analogman

Did some redecorating to make room for my new to me cab!


----------



## blueshores_guy

Latest arrangement actually has two rigs:

> Quilter 101 Mini Head (50/100W) into a Vox 2x12 with Celestion 70th Anniversarys;
> Trinity Tramp head (single 6L6, single 12AX7, 12W max) into a Stephenson FW12 folded horn cab housing a Greenback. The Audi emblem was a $12 eBay piece from Florida (the dealer price was $65). 

I use the Trinity for super cleans, the Quilter for anything requiring more volume, less cleanth, or to record a bass track. If push came to shove and I needed to downsize, the Quilter and Vox could go. I can get everything I need from the Tramp/Stephenson.

This is also my recording setup. SM57 pointed at whatever cab is in play, Alesis drum machine, elderly Marantz 1060B for monitoring (into a pair of Celestion 3's and a 12" sub--unlikely combination but sounds great). The old GNX4 is used solely as an interface between the SM57 and the PC doing the recording. Nothing is particularly new, but it all somehow works together very well.


----------



## gibson2013

2018 Rig


----------



## danielSunn0)))

The restaurant above the jamspace is closed on Sundays and I got in early to do a crazy set up and bathe in some sonic waves. It was a success - a crazy, loud success.


----------



## Analogman

danielSunn0))) said:


> The restaurant above the jamspace is closed on Sundays and I got in early to do a crazy set up and bathe in some sonic waves. It was a success - a crazy, loud success.
> View attachment 216904


Wow! I’d hate to have to lug that Marshall cab around...bet it sounds huge though! What are the Morris’? Can’t make it out from the pic.


----------



## Analogman

New amp and cab day!


----------



## chuck_zc

Fender into Fender. Does it for me


----------



## Analogman

One more update, picked up a MIJ Strat, no more new gear now for very long time...


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Analogman said:


> Wow! I’d hate to have to lug that Marshall cab around...bet it sounds huge though! What are the Morris’? Can’t make it out from the pic.


That Marshall cab is big, but is probably the lightest of all the cabs in that photo. Those Mesa cabs are very heavy for their size.. 
The Morris on the left is an XS3 I had modified slightly, and the red one on the right is an old one off I got from a friend. Both are very different from one another but sound fantastic!!


----------



## Davidian

These two are just made for each other - JCM1 and my Heritage!


----------



## Mooh

I just want to click *like *on every post here. 

That is all.


----------



## JSX/6505




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ti-Ron

JSX/6505 said:


>


How do you like the MT15? I've heard many good comments about it lately.


----------



## JSX/6505

Ti-Ron said:


> How do you like the MT15? I've heard many good comments about it lately.


Oh it's great, loud as hell. Boat loads of gain. But it has a great balance of clarity, saturation, and bite. It really roars.


----------



## warplanegrey

Throw in a blinged out boutique pedalboard, and you’ve got a P&W rig lol


----------



## al3d

OK so finaly found my tone...sorta a nightmare to lug around..but with a 1 input and 7 output box...sounds AWSOME..lol


----------



## KoskineN

Three different little rigs, just because it's fun!


----------



## jigncraw

Still playing with overdrives, I really need to start looking at getting a Strymon Flint soon.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## JSX/6505

Just picked up this 2005 XXX for $350!


----------



## chimo

Left and right


----------



## TimH

Clean-Tone said:


> My gear corner...



OCD much?


----------



## greco

TimH said:


> OCD much?


The 'loop' on the strap third from the back needs some attention.








Other than that...beautiful gear!


----------



## Guest

TimH said:


> OCD much?


----------



## TimH

greco said:


> The 'loop' on the strap third from the back needs some attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that...beautiful gear!


I'm sure there is a plan in place to buy the matching straps for the back 3 guitars lol


----------



## Chitmo

Down to one amp these days, 61 6G2 princeton. It's a gooder


----------



## JSX/6505




----------



## jigncraw

laristotle said:


>


This picture kept me awake all night......

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo

Chitmo said:


> Down to one amp these days, 61 6G2 princeton. It's a gooder
> View attachment 229088


Well, back to two again! I added a 66 deluxe


----------



## JSX/6505

My 2nd 112 cab arrived today so now my mini vertical MT15 stack is complete.
(The 5153 50w has returned to its original home on top of my Mesa 412)

I loaded both 112s with Celestion G12T75s that I found locally for cheap.
The cab's sound HUGE with the MT15.


----------



## jigncraw

Ready to rewire, just need a new power supply.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy F.

I am not sure where this fits in but this seems like a good place. Last night I was looking around in Facebook Marketplace for vintage and retro things...anything, really, not even music related. I refreshed and went back to the start but this time I checked out guitars, amps etc. In my sleepy little town and listed for only five minutes was an ad for a FREE Marshall JCM900 amp head (1990's), a Marshall 4x12 cabinet and a Fender Acoustasonic amp.
The ad stated that there are issues with the amplifiers but the speakers work fine. I have not tried anything yet as I got them late last night. they wanted them gone ASAP. So, I loaded them up in the snow and here they are. I checked the fuses on the Marshall amp and the fuse for the power cord is burned out. If that is the source of the problem, I will be very happy. I am not much at electronics but I should learn to do this, or at least become familiar with the workings of such things. All of these were free, so I have nothing to lose.
They came from a guy in a band who loved these for many years and he finally upgraded his gear.









Burned out fuse.

































postimage is being uncooperative, so this is the best I could upload. I keep


----------



## jigncraw

Nice score!

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Spune

krall said:


> Let's make some rock n' roll!


How do you like your Park? How does it sound? Really interesting history on those amps.


----------



## krall

Johnny Spune said:


> How do you like your Park? How does it sound? Really interesting history on those amps.


Great amp, probably the best Marshall-plexi style amp i've ever owned. Came from Joe Bonamassa's collection. This exact amp was featured in the July 2013 issue of Vintage Guitar mag . Here's a link to the article about it: Park 75


----------



## Johnny Spune

Interesting read. That’s a cool amp on a lot of levels!


----------



## pickslide

Yo....


----------



## _Azrael




----------



## audiorep2

Picked up this rig ye







sterday at the Orlando Guitar Show.


----------



## jigncraw

Still playing with some modulation effects and I am saving my $$ for an Eventide H9 or a Strymon Mobius.

I'd still like to try a Headrush and an FRFR setup some time though lol









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy F.

BEFORE:^^^










AFTER:^^^

I finally got this amp head and cab how I wanted it.
I posted this amp awhile back. I got both of them free on Marketplace, just a luck of the draw that day. This needed repairs, hence the free part.
I took it to James at The Guitar Repair Shack and they got the head up and running. It needed fuses and new tubes. They put in EL34 electro-harmonix tubes then went over the head front to back.
I ordered new Marshall grill cloth, logos and other do-dads to get it looking better. 
I am super stoked and this rig sounds amazing!


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## TimH

Family Photo




__
TimH


__
Apr 20, 2019




The gear family as of April 2019






Just did a little family photo last week. I don’t know how long it will last but I feel VERY content these days.


----------



## Chamai

Basement finally done.


----------



## Chamai




----------



## tomsy49

TimH said:


> Family Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> TimH
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 20, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gear family as of April 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did a little family photo last week. I don’t know how long it will last but I feel VERY content these days.


Which Orange combo is that?


----------



## TimH

tomsy49 said:


> Which Orange combo is that?


Rocker 32. I love it!


----------



## High/Deaf

Chamai said:


> Basement finally done.



Two drum kits? Does that mean two drummers? At the same time? That just askin' for it! Isn't that like having your wife and girlfriend at the same party? Yikes!

Cool guitar rig (1st pic). Reminds me of the 80s - it even made my back hurt, just looking at it.


----------



## reckless toboggan

Chamai said:


> Basement finally done.


All your guitars are backwards. ;P

But other than that, when can I move in?


----------



## Chamai

High/Deaf said:


> Two drum kits? Does that mean two drummers? At the same time? That just askin' for it! Isn't that like having your wife and girlfriend at the same party? Yikes!
> 
> Cool guitar rig (1st pic). Reminds me of the 80s - it even made my back hurt, just looking at it.


heh, i play the acoustics during the day and if i feel like playing drums during midnight, i will use my e kit

i love 80's rack rigs. always wanted to build one. i am still missing a few pieces. gotta pick up a ground control pro and a amp switcher for it and im pretty much done


----------



## Chamai

reckless toboggan said:


> All your guitars are backwards. ;P
> 
> But other than that, when can I move in?


um, that joke never gets old i guess hahaha. i don't have to worry about GASING for guitars since most places don't have a good selection of lefties.

give me some more gear and you can stay


----------



## reckless toboggan

Chamai said:


> um, that joke never gets old i guess hahaha. i don't have to worry about GASING for guitars since most places don't have a good selection of lefties.
> 
> give me some more gear and you can stay


I know it's unoriginal. I'm primarily left handed. Guitar is one of the few right handed things that I do.

When I started out playing in my junior high guitar/music class, I played left handed but there was only one left handed guitar available and there were 3 of us that wanted to play left, so 2 of us would have to play right or not play at all. Plus the lefty guitar was an absolute piece of crap compared to all the rights that were available to us (although looking back they were all very cheap guitars).

So I learned how to play right so that I could actually get to play a guitar in my class and because I could play a nicer version of an otherwise crappy guitar. But I still switched back to that left, if it was available, for the first couple of years I played.

In my junior high and high school band/music class I played tenor and baretone sax, I also had to play right handed due to a complete absence of any left handed instruments at all. Also, I had to tape popsicle sticks to the bottom keys on the baretone because I couldn't reach them, but I digress...

TL;DR: I hear ya.

Don't even get me started on the difficulties trying to find left handed strings.


----------



## High/Deaf

reckless toboggan said:


> Don't even get me started on the difficulties trying to find left handed strings.


Funny enough ............... that's all you can get in Australia and New Zealand. And Brazil and South Africa. Coriolis force, I guess.


----------



## BobChuck

New guy here... fighting boredom. 
Still on the hunt for the right speakers.


----------



## Ti-Ron

BobChuck said:


> New guy here... fighting boredom.
> Still on the hunt for the right speakers.


Nice, a Monty V, I think it's the first one I see!


----------



## vokey design

Nice setup and pic is pretty darn good too 


BobChuck said:


> New guy here... fighting boredom.
> Still on the hunt for the right speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT


----------



## BobChuck

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice, a Monty V, I think it's the first one I see!


Actually, Brian is very well known for his V. I think Carl Dutremble have one but I might be wrong.

The wood on that thing, vibrate like no other piece I have/had. I also have an P90/Sg from Brian but the V Custom wins.
Brian already knew what pieces of wood he was going to use when I ordered him the V.

I sold all my Gibsons because of Brian's guitars


----------



## Chamai

High/Deaf said:


> Funny enough ............... that's all you can get in Australia and New Zealand. And Brazil and South Africa. Coriolis force, I guess.


i need one of those posters that shows you the how each chord is played LEFT HANDED. i wanted to buy one and stick it on the wall, but everything is the WRONG WAY


----------



## sillyak

Is 1 watt overkill for this cab?


----------



## Ti-Ron

sillyak said:


> Is 1 watt overkill for this cab?


Nah it is Ze best cab!


----------



## RBlakeney

Pushing my 1 amp in the living room rule.


----------



## gproud




----------



## chimo

right and left


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## ezcomes

gproud said:


> View attachment 254894


The OCD's appear to be set the same...what are you using them for?


----------



## gproud

ezcomes said:


> The OCD's appear to be set the same...what are you using them for?


The one on the top is always on, base tone kind of thing. LP switch and pretty low gain. The other is set the same but has more grit to it with the HP switch on.


----------



## sillyak

Picked up a YCV40 for peanuts. Sure are lots of kijiji deals on Traynors. Sounds great through the Z cab. Tubes are original, I'm wondering if I should replace the power tubes. Amp sounds good and doesn't have any excess noise, but I wonder if it would sound better with new power tubes. I mean they gotta wear out after that long.


----------



## audiorep2

And in the Maritimes ....


----------



## zurn

Woila.


----------



## Chitmo

zurn said:


> Woila


Nice strap


----------



## faracaster

Been a while since I posted on here. Here's some pix of rigs I've used in the past week or so.

Music Festival out in Brockville.....1973 Strat and Journeyman 59' Tele through my TEX EF86 amp (Pro JR. was my backup)










Gig in Port Hope at The Mill this past Wednesday......A (truly) Roadworn Strat that has been completely upgraded with Callahan bridge and block and outfitted with Duncan Lipstick tube pickups .....and a early 60's National New Yorker Lap Steel through a 1960 Gibson Falcon.











Last night Summer Solstice Barn dance in Canton....Fender MIM Monterey Strat with Duncan Antiquity II pickups, Fender MIJ late 80's 62' Strat with custom single layer black guard loaded with 2 Duncan Antiquity humbuckers, early 60's National New Yorker Lap Steel through an ALLEN Hot Fudge (with nuts)head into a Trutone Dumble style 1x12 cab loaded with a ToneTubby alnico hemp cone speaker. Also used my custom made FUNK FARM little combo. This amp is sort of like a Supro or National. Super earthy and .....funky. About 20 watts and can scream at any volume.











Also played the Horseshoe this past Monday but didn't take any pix unfortunately. That was the same Fender Roadworn Strat through a Pro Jr.

Here's a pic from last Saturday. Me and @bluehugh2 at the Tara Inn in Scarborough. Hugh is sporting' a Gibson SG Jr. And I'm playing bass at this gig. completely refinished 1961 Jazz Bass










cheers
Pete


----------



## RBlakeney

Going to need a bigger music room soon.


----------



## reckless toboggan

BobChuck said:


> Actually, Brian is very well known for his V. I think Carl Dutremble have one but I might be wrong.
> 
> The wood on that thing, vibrate like no other piece I have/had. I also have an P90/Sg from Brian but the V Custom wins.
> Brian already knew what pieces of wood he was going to use when I ordered him the V.
> 
> I sold all my Gibsons because of Brian's guitars


I've never wonted a V or and SG before.

You changed my mind with that picture and description.

Deadly combo of setups.

So rock n roll it hurts.


----------



## faracaster

Gig in Cobourg at The Mill on Thursday night


----------



## BobChuck

reckless toboggan said:


> I've never wonted a V or and SG before.
> 
> You changed my mind with that picture and description.
> 
> Deadly combo of setups.
> 
> So rock n roll it hurts.


yeah...I've made a mistake when I sold those amps. It was the perfect apartment rig.
We bought a house and I was sure I would not miss them.... since I can play loud at home now.
I was wrong.


----------



## whywhyzed

easy way to carry 100watts. I run stereo out of my Vox Tonelab SE


----------



## RBlakeney

Finally have my music room looking more like a music room, and less like a storage room with gear in it.


----------



## Chitmo

RBlakeney said:


> Finally have my music room looking more like a music room, and less like a storage room with gear in it.
> View attachment 267682
> View attachment 267684
> View attachment 267686


Needs less couch and more amps!


----------



## RBlakeney

Chitmo said:


> Needs less couch and more amps!


I will worry about that when I have more amps.


----------



## reckless toboggan

RBlakeney said:


> Finally have my music room looking more like a music room, and less like a storage room with gear in it.
> View attachment 267682
> View attachment 267684
> View attachment 267686


That rug really ties the room together...


----------



## RBlakeney

reckless toboggan said:


> That rug really ties the room together...


It mostly stops sound from bouncing around as much. As do the couches. Concrete rooms and a wall of amps don’t always go well together.


----------



## High/Deaf

reckless toboggan said:


> That rug really ties the room together...


LOL

STFU, Donny!


----------



## JSX/6505




----------



## audiorep2

RBlakeney said:


> Going to need a bigger music room soon.
> View attachment 264000


I think you need a 1966 Pro Reverb and 1964 Concert.


----------



## RBlakeney

audiorep2 said:


> I think you need a 1966 Pro Reverb and 1964 Concert.


Haha. If I was trying to get the same amps in subsequent years you would be right. I do need a 64 amp though.


----------



## audiorep2

RBlakeney said:


> Haha. If I was trying to get the same amps in subsequent years you would be right. I do need a 64 amp though.


I no longer need this .......


----------



## High/Deaf

reckless toboggan said:


> That rug really ties the room together...


----------



## Chitmo

audiorep2 said:


> I no longer need this .......
> View attachment 270102
> 
> View attachment 270100


Pretty sure he was saying he already has a concert!


----------



## RBlakeney

audiorep2 said:


> I no longer need this .......
> View attachment 270102
> 
> View attachment 270100


----------



## Markus 1

whywhyzed said:


> easy way to carry 100watts. I run stereo out of my Vox Tonelab SE



Those Bogens rock


----------



## Louis

Here's my Rig ,...............must say I'm kind of in heaven right now and my Tone Quest search is finally over !
Those are two 1996 2555SL Slash Jubilee's ,.......one 2555SL head on the right on top of a salt and pepper cab loaded with 1969
Celestion Pre Rola 55hz GH12's and the one on the left is a complete half stack that came with the Slash snake head and cab covers with paperworks.
Last is a rare Black Vintage Modern sitting on top of an early 70's 4X12 loaded with Celestion Pre Rola 75hz GH12's .
Honestly ,...I'm not a big fan of Slash even though I think he's very melodic in his phrasing and did beautiful solo's but those
two amps are phenomenal sounding !!...they are both very quiet and huge at the same time ,
I get Jimmy Page's Madison Square Garden tone every time I plug in !!.....warm ,. woody and for some reason ,I don't get any ear fatigue .
Maybe too much for a one man show but for now , I'm enjoying every minute of it and need to pinch myself to stop playing when it's late at night !*#*(
Awesome !!


----------



## warplanegrey

My amp room is also my mechanical room while I finish my basement.


----------



## BobChuck

.


----------



## Chitmo

BobChuck said:


> .


?


----------



## Ti-Ron

Chitmo said:


> ?





BobChuck said:


> .



!


----------



## allthumbs56

RBlakeney said:


> Finally have my music room looking more like a music room, and less like a storage room with gear in it.
> View attachment 267682
> View attachment 267684
> View attachment 267686


The Fender amp needs to be centered on that stand. I think I may be getting OCD.


----------



## gproud

allthumbs56 said:


> The Fender amp needs to be centered on that stand. I think I may be getting OCD.


Great pedal...


----------



## RBlakeney

allthumbs56 said:


> The Fender amp needs to be centered on that stand. I think I may be getting OCD.


It’s actually not on the stand usually.


----------



## BobChuck

Chitmo said:


> ?





Ti-Ron said:


> !


Yeah, I posted my new guitar in the wrong section.... https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/official-show-your-gear-thread.790/page-105


----------



## BobChuck




----------



## greco

BobChuck said:


>


How tall are you?

How is your hearing these days?
I SAID..."HOW IS YOUR HEARING THESE DAYS?"

Nice rig! Seriously!


----------



## BobChuck

greco said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> How is your hearing these days?
> I SAID..."HOW IS YOUR HEARING THESE DAYS?"
> 
> Nice rig! Seriously!


There is a catch... not sure if you noticed.

This is a sv20h head and these are 2x12 cabs.
...loaded with g12m 25w(top) and scumback h55/h75(bottom).

So, not as tall, and not as loud, as it seems.


----------



## greco

BobChuck said:


> There is a catch... not sure if you noticed.
> 
> This is a sv20h head and these are 2x12 cabs.
> ...loaded with g12m 25w(top) and scumback h55/h75(bottom).
> 
> So, not as tall, and not as loud, as it seems.


I was just having some fun with you. No offense intended.

I know nothing about Marshalls...that is now very obvious...LOL.
In addition, the angle the pic was taken from slightly exaggerates the proportions.


----------



## jdto

BobChuck said:


> There is a catch... not sure if you noticed.
> 
> This is a sv20h head and these are 2x12 cabs.
> ...loaded with g12m 25w(top) and scumback h55/h75(bottom).
> 
> So, not as tall, and not as loud, as it seems.


I bet it can still get the cops to your door if you crank it though, eh? 
That is an amazing rig!


----------



## jdto

BobChuck said:


> There is a catch... not sure if you noticed.
> 
> This is a sv20h head and these are 2x12 cabs.
> ...loaded with g12m 25w(top) and scumback h55/h75(bottom).
> 
> So, not as tall, and not as loud, as it seems.


I bet it can still get the cops to your door if you crank it though, eh? 
That is an amazing rig!


----------



## RustyCanuck

I definitely swim in the shallow end of the pool as far as cash outlay for my gear, but man do you guys ever have some awesome rigs!

I'm a bedroom player with little talent but lots of enthusiasm, here's my setup. 

It starts with a 1 watt Wangs tube amp into a collection pedals found on Kijiji for low bucks and ends up into either the Ampro cab or the Film O Sound cab, or both!

Guitars are all $200 and under Kijiji finds, good enough for me!


----------



## sillyak




----------



## warplanegrey

Gonna try a set of PAF Masters in the Greco today!


----------



## audiorep2




----------



## SurfGreenTele

RBlakeney said:


> Finally have my music room looking more like a music room, and less like a storage room with gear in it.
> View attachment 267682
> View attachment 267684
> View attachment 267686


Where did you get those shelves for the pedals? I could use ones like that.


----------



## Chitmo

SurfGreenTele said:


> Where did you get those shelves for the pedals? I could use ones like that.


ikea picture ledges.


----------



## RBlakeney

SurfGreenTele said:


> Where did you get those shelves for the pedals? I could use ones like that.


^^ chitmo got me some and then I got more.


----------



## MarkM

audiorep2 said:


> View attachment 285430


That's old school sound in cases made to travel.


----------



## SurfGreenTele

Thank you @Chitmo & @RBlakeney !! Those are awesome.


----------



## Chitmo

audiorep2 said:


> View attachment 285430


what year is the 355?


----------



## Rickenbacker198

Got the family to squeeze in for a shot today.


----------



## MarkM

You have more tied up in amps than I do in my vehicle!


----------



## RBlakeney

MarkM said:


> You have more tied up in amps than I do in my vehicle!


Amps are a better investment.


----------



## Rickenbacker198

It’s all about priorities..

I thought it was time to join the circle and admit to my issues. 

MJF$#


----------



## Alistair6

Rickenbacker198 said:


> Got the family to squeeze in for a shot today.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Damn.. amazing rigs..


----------



## RBlakeney

Got rid of the other couch to make more room for amps.


----------



## BobChuck

RBlakeney said:


> Got rid of the other couch to make more room for amps.
> 
> View attachment 287822


No stereo pedal???


----------



## RBlakeney

BobChuck said:


> No stereo pedal???


That is maybe 1/3rd of my pedals.


----------



## BobChuck

RBlakeney said:


> That is maybe 1/3rd of my pedals.


Yeah...I should have known better.


----------



## tdotrob

Hi I’m new here but have gotten some thorough enjoyment going deep in this thread and seeing all the cool rigs/gear.

This is my little hovel my wife tolerates at home. Been buying and selling/trading gear since high school(strictly on THE tone hunt!!!) and still miss the ones that I stupidly let go. Sadly, I still have never bought one instrument or amplifier brand new, maybe one day, but I’m addicted to finding gems or rescuing neglected gear, like the DSL 50 in the pic- was in super rough shape when it came to me but roars now. My favourite cab I’ve ever owned is under the head, late 80’s peavey MCS212 w the original k85’s in it.... what a great sounding cab.


----------



## Shithawkshae

Figured this was a good first post as any!


----------



## Chitmo

Shithawkshae said:


> Figured this was a good first post as any!


didn’t work mang!


----------



## laristotle

Shithawkshae said:


> Figured this was a good first post as any!


Welcome aboard.
Right click on your pic, 'copy image'. On your post here, right click 'paste'.


----------



## BobChuck

*2020*
Welagen Express through Vboutique/Scumback M75
Fender 64 Custom Deluxe Reverb through Mojotone 1x15/Celestion Fullback (I use a King Tone Blues Power to dial the bass, works like a charm)
I've tried so many cabs and speakers configuration in 2019, I ended 2019 with these. (still have many 2x12 and 4x12, Modded Marshall incoming ^)@#...)


----------



## faracaster

Brought this rig up out the basement into the living room to enjoy for a while. I don't know why I don't take this to more gigs.
Learning tunes for a new band I'm in. 
Honestly.....this is my fave amp of all time. Bludotone Bludodrive. I had Brandon make this for me to David Lindley specs. 70's Dumble sort of vibe. Incredible cleans (makes that Tele sing) and rich fat sustaining overdrive. 
I really like what Brandon's loop a lator brings to the tone just makes the amp more chewy. I use an old chandler digital delay to give me a bit of space and that's about it. with the onboard options for clean/overdrive/boost/FET....I need no OD/Fuzz devices. I use some modulation in from of the amp sometimes. 
I've got this head going into the incomparable Bob Burt V-front 2x10 cab. 1 vintage JBL and 1 Celestion gold. 
Happy Sunday


----------



## VanillaTrice

I've been a little obsessed with stereo rigs lately. Here are the two main rigs I've been running. The first one is an Orange OD 120 (OR120) and Green Matamp GT120. The second one is a Vox lead 125 with both inputs used and a Blackstar HT 100. I'm using stereo chorus pedals to split the signals, creating a massive almost doubled sound for each rig.


----------



## audiorep2




----------



## Hell Hound

VanillaTrice said:


> I've been a little obsessed with stereo rigs lately. Here are the two main rigs I've been running. The first one is an Orange OD 120 (OR120) and Green Matamp GT120. The second one is a Vox lead 125 with both inputs used and a Blackstar HT 100. I'm using stereo chorus pedals to split the signals, creating a massive almost doubled sound for each rig.


How do the Green and Orange compare to each other? Do they cover mostly the same territory or are they sonically quite different? Cool amps.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Hell Hound said:


> How do the Green and Orange compare to each other? Do they cover mostly the same territory or are they sonically quite different? Cool amps.


They're quite different tonally, but do share some commonalities, mostly due to them both being derivative of the old 60s Matamp design. The Orange is not quite as tight with it's bottom end. The Green is much more focused and has considerably more gain (I think the Matamp designer told me this had to do with a difference in the grounding approach that the newer generations of Matamp use, but I can't remember exactly). They both respond like old 60s/70s amps to your playing though. Hyper sensitive to pick attack and harmonic nuances. If you're playing well, you'll never sound better. If you're having a bad day, these are uncompromisingly transparent and the whole audience will know. Think kind of like the early Peter Green recordings with Fleetwood Mac - that's the sort of sensitivity and harmonic mojo that's going on with these. 

I leave the Orange at slight breakup and push the Green a little harder and split signal to both - sounds killer.


----------



## vokey design

The wife approved living room rig


----------



## Analogman




----------



## tdotrob

It’s warm outside!


----------



## Mooh

Right now this is my rig. Tenor Outdoor Ukulelelelelelelelel.


----------



## sillyak

VanillaTrice said:


> I've been a little obsessed with stereo rigs lately. Here are the two main rigs I've been running. The first one is an Orange OD 120 (OR120) and Green Matamp GT120. The second one is a Vox lead 125 with both inputs used and a Blackstar HT 100. I'm using stereo chorus pedals to split the signals, creating a massive almost doubled sound for each rig.


Your neighbors don't like you much, do they?


----------



## VanillaTrice

sillyak said:


> Your neighbors don't like you much, do they?


Oh man, that's not the half of it! And I live in a townhouse. Hahahahahaha


----------



## warplanegrey

If you look closely, you can see more gear in the bedroom down the hall.
My at-home life is mostly just conference calls, chasing a toddler around, and recording demos - all of which happens in the basement ha.

it’s not a towering monolith, but it bangs.


----------



## laristotle

Recently acquired an expression pedal to complete this set up.
The pedal is bigger than I imagined. lol


----------



## Ti-Ron

laristotle said:


> Recently acquired an expression pedal to complete this set up.
> The pedal is bigger than I imagined. lol


With that big pedal, you lost the interest of having a light rig!


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## Zeegler

warplanegrey said:


> View attachment 326338
> View attachment 326338


Did you unload the Yamaha already?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## warplanegrey

Zeegler said:


> Did you unload the Yamaha already?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


negatory. It was in the other room lol.


----------



## Zeegler

warplanegrey said:


> negatory. It was in the other room lol.


Are you still planning on doing the choke and depth mod?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## warplanegrey

Zeegler said:


> Are you still planning on doing the choke and depth mod?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Depends if it sells/is traded away. I’m planning on including all parts to the future owner and doing the mods, should they want them.


----------



## BEACHBUM




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## CDWaterloo

warplanegrey said:


> View attachment 326338


What is the second guitar from the left?


----------



## warplanegrey

CDWaterloo said:


> What is the second guitar from the left?


That is a 1981 Gibson ES-335s deluxe professional with a Lollar imperial in the bridge and a 57 classic in the neck!


----------



## Amps & Ehfects

My at home set up










And my live/jamming set up










If anyone is curious about the guitar in the second picture, it's a heavily modified Gibson Marauder. I bought it off ebay many years ago and the previous owner had made it a double cutaway and messed with the electronics. I made a new pickguard and replaced the pickups with some vintage Gibson mini humbuckers and redid the wiring.


----------



## MetalTele79

Finally got my OR15 back from the repair shop. My basement setup has gone through some big changes in the last few months.

Basement rig from July











Basement rig in October (I still have the strat but it's now part of the main floor rig )


----------



## tdotrob

MetalTele79 said:


> Finally got my OR15 back from the repair shop. My basement setup has gone through some big changes in the last few months.
> 
> Basement rig from July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basement rig in October (I still have the strat but it's now part of the main floor rig )


What happened to the Pitbull? Is it an ultra lead? I’d give my left for an Ultra Lead right now.


----------



## MetalTele79

tdotrob said:


> What happened to the Pitbull? Is it an ultra lead? I’d give my left for an Ultra Lead right now.


It was a '95 Fifty/ST. More of a medium gain head but still more gain than I ever used. It took over a month on Kijiji to sell along with a mid 70's Hiwatt 4x12. I kind of regret selling it but I am happy with my current setup.


----------



## tdotrob

I think between this and my Landry and a recent SLO100 purchase, I’m over my amp quest. The cab has Emi Legends and I’ve been a/bng with a Marshall 900 B cab I put 2 75’s and 2 V30 in to imitate an Ubercab, but gotta say the Legends are doing it. Something cool going on there.


----------



## BobChuck

... amps and cabs under the same roof...
Time for a family picture!


----------



## Davestp1




----------



## Zeegler

Since the band hasn't been able to jam lately, I did this just for fun.


----------



## tdotrob

Kille


Zeegler said:


> Since the band hasn't been able to jam lately, I did this just for fun.


Killer is that a knucklehead beside the Bogner?


----------



## Zeegler

tdotrob said:


> Kille
> 
> Killer is that a knucklehead beside the Bogner?


Both sides! To the left is a Knucklehead KR55 and to the right is a Knucklehead II.

I'm looking to add a K-Tre and a KR-7 eventually.


----------



## tdotrob

Zeegler said:


> Both sides! To the left is a Knucklehead KR55 and to the right is a Knucklehead II.
> 
> I'm looking to add a K-Tre and a KR-7 eventually.


Awesome! I love knuckleheads.

awesome set up.


----------



## Zeegler

tdotrob said:


> Awesome! I love knuckleheads.
> 
> awesome set up.



Thanks. Yeah Riveras are extremely underappreciated and seem to fly under the radar compared to most other "boutique" brands. I think what can turn people off is that they generally need volume to really sound like they should. I use the effects loop levels to help fix that, but they still sound better loud. The KII is my go-to amp and get's played at practice and at gigs far more so than anything else. I have never played an amp that cuts through the mix better than My Knucklehead II.


----------



## laristotle

I used to have a Fandango 212. Wish I could've kept it, but it was too heavy for me.


----------



## tdotrob

laristotle said:


> I used to have a Fandango 212. Wish I could've kept it, but it was too heavy for me.


I had a Quiana 2x12 which was a solid and fantastic amp same was just so heavy.


----------



## Fatcatbebe

Picked up an American pro strat a month ago.


----------



## tdotrob

Lead 12 sounds pretty decent through 65’s


----------



## warplanegrey

What I’m ripping on tonight!


----------



## tdotrob

warplanegrey said:


> What I’m ripping on tonight!


That’s an insane setup.


----------



## warplanegrey

tdotrob said:


> That’s an insane setup.


ha thanks man! Took a bunch of wheeling and dealing to get it, but I’m pretty stoked on it!


----------



## tdotrob

warplanegrey said:


> ha thanks man! Took a bunch of wheeling and dealing to get it, but I’m pretty stoked on it!


I have an HC-30 scheduled to arrive this week and I’m so pumped for it.


----------



## warplanegrey

tdotrob said:


> I have an HC-30 scheduled to arrive this week and I’m so pumped for it.


Those are great amps for sure. I had one for a while (the DC30) but found it needed way too much volume for me to use it around the house (which is where all my playing happens now ha)


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

It's the poor and disorganized man's rack.










Best $20 I ever spent. It basically sounds like _Tomb of the Mutilated_ in a box. The pedal in the other picture is based on the Ampeg version of this amp, I've had the Crate for about 15 years now. Some mix of those is basically how I expect my guitar to sound.


----------



## MarkM

@LouisFNCyphre AWESOME RIG, bit Of a tripping hazard when your dancing on those pedals!


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

MarkM said:


> @LouisFNCyphre AWESOME RIG, bit Of a tripping hazard when your dancing on those pedals!


It all sits up on a shelf next to my computer so luckily there's no real risk of a hilarious but painful accident. I don't really need to turn the distortion off ever.


----------



## audiorep2

And meanwhile in the Maritimes ...


----------



## MarkM

Holy Fender @audiorep2 !


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## MarkM

That's awesome, too bad you have to drag all that back into the house when it starts getting cold.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

I like that Wilshire (I think) next to the red Strat.


----------



## BlueRocker

MarkM said:


> That's awesome, too bad you have to drag all that back into the house when it starts getting cold.


There may be insulation coming to the shop this summer. It's a real drag hauling all that gear out.



LouisFNCyphre said:


> I like that Wilshire (I think) next to the red Strat.


It's a Frank Iero (My Chemical Romance) signature Epiphone Wilshire Phant-o-matic - I bought it for the varitone but since I re-acquired a Blueshawk I think this will be going up for sale.

Epiphone - Wilshire Phantomatic with Vari-Tone - Antique Ivory


----------



## David Graves

BlueRocker said:


> There may be insulation coming to the shop this summer. It's a real drag hauling all that gear out.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Frank Iero (My Chemical Romance) signature Epiphone Wilshire Phant-o-matic - I bought it for the varitone but since I re-acquired a Blueshawk I think this will be going up for sale.
> 
> Epiphone - Wilshire Phantomatic with Vari-Tone - Antique Ivory


I'd be just as concerned with the amount of humidity we get around here in the summer. There wasn't even a two week window this year between way too friggin cold and hot as balls.lol


----------



## mitchy_116

warplanegrey said:


> What I’m ripping on tonight!


What I wouldn’t give to spend a few hours with this rig!


----------



## Milkman

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Ti-Ron

@Milkman nice! I heard good things about the Spark. Do you enjoy it so far?


----------



## Milkman

Ti-Ron said:


> @Milkman nice! I heard good things about the Spark. Do you enjoy it so far?



Yes, it's really a blast. Small, but sounds big. Plug and play or tweakers delight. It's up to you.


----------



## David Graves

Current rig.
Music Man Luke3 with full rosewood neck. 
Mesa RA100.
Greenbased Design recto style cab in Marshall colors, currently loaded with Vintage 30's.
This will likely be my set up for quite awhile. The pedals will likely change a bit, but the guitar, amp and cab, are likely here to stay.


----------



## Vally

Just need a ABC switcher now


----------



## Vally

David Graves said:


> View attachment 369169
> View attachment 369169
> 
> Current rig.
> Music Man Luke3 with full rosewood neck.
> Mesa RA100.
> Greenbased Design recto style cab in Marshall colors, currently loaded with Vintage 30's.
> This will likely be my set up for quite awhile. The pedals will likely change a bit, but the guitar, amp and cab, are likely here to stay.


Pete just did a cab for my Mesa. Was out of black corners but he’s replacing them next week. Pete does awesome work.


----------



## laristotle

Vally said:


> Just need a ABC switcher now


a/b/c/d (for all)


----------



## matt-griffin

Just added the Skylark to the rig, so time for a new family photo.


----------



## dick lyle

Rig one


----------



## dick lyle

Rig two


----------



## dick lyle

Rig 3


----------



## fatherjacques

My NO CAB CONDO RIG . Two Victory amps and softwares. Mainly S Gear.


----------



## tdotrob

fatherjacques said:


> My NO CAB CONDO RIG
> View attachment 374414


That is one killer cabless rig. I’ve been thinking about the Sheriff 22 for a while now.


----------



## fatherjacques

Victory amps are all killer amps.


----------



## MarkM

fatherjacques said:


> My NO CAB CONDO RIG . Two Victory amps and softwares. Mainly S Gear.
> View attachment 374414


I would be crawling under that table with zip ties and Velcro fixin that spiders web!


----------



## fatherjacques

I will crawl under the table when my set-up is finished. Still a couple of thing to install and experiment


----------



## _Azrael

Here’s where I’m at these days…


----------



## Ti-Ron

_Azrael said:


> Here’s where I’m at these days…


Great, simple and effective setup!


----------



## fatherjacques

New set-up with my KHE A







mp & Cab selector. 4 amps X 2 CAB or load boxes. Also permanent DI to my Audio Interface.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Here' mine....


----------



## warplanegrey

Finally got the music room set up!


----------



## silvertonebetty

79 Mesa mk2a 
74 fender twin reverb


----------



## warplanegrey

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 379827
> 
> 79 Mesa mk2a
> 74 fender twin reverb


Yowza that's a great looking rig


----------



## silvertonebetty

warplanegrey said:


> Yowza that's a great looking rig


I’m pleasantly surprised the speakers I don’t know what to think of really but it definitely what I’ve been looking for sound wise


----------



## faracaster

Tonight’s rig
93’ Vibroverb reissue. Fender Road worn Tele, Epiphone Wiltshire. My first gig with the Epi. It’s awesome. Sounds great, plays in tune weighs almost nothing…what’s not to like ?


----------



## tdotrob

This is what I finally settled on after a year straight of sampling as much as I could and trying to forge the sound of a brand new band during covid.

Once the modded shiva found me it was like a direct match and everything Ive wanted in an amp.


----------



## Mooh

Nothing special compared to others posted in this thread, but I like it.


----------



## BlueRocker

Mooh said:


> View attachment 381305
> 
> Nothing special compared to others posted in this thread, but I like it.


Looks pretty serviceable to me with lots of CANCON! I like it.


----------



## Grainslayer

Some of you guys have alot of amps.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk




----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## Ti-Ron

warplanegrey said:


>


Wich one is the new one? 😁


----------



## warplanegrey

Ti-Ron said:


> Wich one is the new one? 😁


ha the 5150ii and the matchless Phoenix are new!


----------



## VanillaTrice

I saw this recently and couldn't resist picking it up. I remember seeing ads for these years ago, but never saw one in person. The clean channel is really good (better than I was expecting). Sadly I haven't had much time to get into the dirt yet.

Crate Red Voodoo 120


----------



## Ti-Ron

VanillaTrice said:


> I saw this recently and couldn't resist picking it up. I remember seeing ads for these years ago, but never saw one in person. The clean channel is really good (better than I was expecting). Sadly I haven't had much time to get into the dirt yet.
> 
> Crate Red Voodoo 120
> View attachment 387924


I did remember the Blue Voodoo but I didn't know there was a red one. Are they the same amp with different tolex or it's a complete different amp?


----------



## VanillaTrice

Ti-Ron said:


> I did remember the Blue Voodoo but I didn't know there was a red one. Are they the same amp with different tolex or it's a complete different amp?


I believe they're based on the same circuit, but according to Crate propaganda, this one is revoiced to Sammy Hagar's tastes. I have a Blue Voodoo 50 and can tell you for sure the reverb is different (spring for the BV).


----------



## markxander

Going cab-free at home now thanks to the Captor X. Top head is an old Dr Z Carmen Ghia (one of the first 50 or so ever made), bottom one is one of the new Electro Harmonix MIG 50 reissues with a very cheap looking SOVTEK badge from Etsy.


----------



## BobChuck

* 2022*


----------



## ABCarlson

BobChuck said:


> * 2022*
> View attachment 396390


What's that ODS combo? I'm looking for one.


----------



## ABCarlson

66 SR with a Rocketfire SRV. Also have an LP traditional.


----------



## BobChuck

ABCarlson said:


> What's that ODS combo? I'm looking for one.


It's a 100w #124 replica, built by a member here. I ordered a Two Rock and didn't want to wait for it to start building my pedalboard. I really like it, to the point where I see myself trading the Two Rock once I get it. We'll see...stay tuned my friend!

PM me if you want more pics or info.


----------



## Chito

Would be playing this today in our rehearsal.


----------



## MetalTele79

Can't buy any more amps. My music corner is now full 😂


----------



## corailz

Here's my "Up to date" rig!


----------



## audiorep2

Ya ya I know ,... it's bass who cares ? But anyway .


----------



## xfitxl

overkill I know, funny thing is I have a little Orange Tiny Terror from very first year of production and it’s matched cab with uk V30 hiding in back of those stacks, that’s the secret weapon…lol…


----------



## Ti-Ron

xfitxl said:


> overkill I know, funny thing is I have a little Orange Tiny Terror from very first year of production and it’s matched cab with uk V30 hiding in back of those stacks, that’s the secret weapon…lol…
> 
> View attachment 403909


I like that paisley Strat!


----------



## xfitxl

Thanks Ron, it’s a 1986 original issue Fender pink paisley strat MIJ



Ti-Ron said:


> I like that paisley Strat!


----------



## Detox_jr




----------



## warplanegrey

Really not looking forward to pulling this all way from the wall to install new outlets this weekend but for right now, it’s organized.


----------



## diyfabtone

Just got the YGL-3a this weekend - works fine and sounds great. Can't turn the MV up past 3 without hurting my ears though!








Lat


----------



## audiorep2

Detox_jr said:


>


Are those Big B Rogue cabs ? 8 x 10" ?


----------



## Detox_jr

audiorep2 said:


> Are those Big B Rogue cabs ? 8 x 10" ?


Yes, in this pic one cab has Marslands and the other has Jensens. When I scrounge up 4 more Marslands I'll install them in place of the Jensens.


----------



## audiorep2

Detox_jr said:


> Yes, in this pic one cab has Marslands and the other has Jensens. When I scrounge up 4 more Marslands I'll install them in place of the Jensens.
> 
> View attachment 405798


At least those speakers are front mounted . The Big B I had back then not . You had to unscrew about 100 screws to back the back off . The 10" speakers were not very robust , so replacement / repair happened often . AND ,... back in the mid 70s there was no such thing as an electric screwdriver .


----------



## BobChuck

Tex JTM45 (GEC KT66)


----------



## diyfabtone

Dropped an EV Force12 into this nice old movie projector extention cab - sounds pretty good, back off or on.


----------



## MetalTele79

Traded a Traynor YBA-1 MOD 1 for a Dr. Z Carmen Ghia. We're giving it a week trial to see if the trade sticks. I like the Carmen Ghia, it's a loud 18 watts and it sounds good, although I wouldn't say it's better than the Traynor which also sounded great.


----------



## RBlakeney

MetalTele79 said:


> Traded a Traynor YBA-1 MOD 1 for a Dr. Z Carmen Ghia. We're giving it a week trial to see if the trade sticks. I like the Carmen Ghia, it's a loud 18 watts and it sounds good, although I wouldn't say it's better than the Traynor which also sounded great.


I kind of wish I wouldn’t have sold my Carmen ghia now that I have an attenuator.


----------



## soldierscry

xfitxl said:


> overkill I know, funny thing is I have a little Orange Tiny Terror from very first year of production and it’s matched cab with uk V30 hiding in back of those stacks, that’s the secret weapon…lol…
> 
> View attachment 403909


The Corso is a killer amp! I regret selling mine.


----------



## David Graves

Needless to say, this is a pretty great sounding setup. A Hughes and Kettner Black spirit combo handles all the clean duties.


----------



## MarkM

Herself was out the other night and I played my Frankenpaul into a Bitmo Betta Epi dimed into an old Marshall 4x12 directly. awesome!


----------



## pstratman




----------



## Davestp1

...........


----------



## Analogman




----------



## AJ6stringsting

Here's an update on my set up .


----------



## Mark Brown

WHAT DID YOU SAY?? I CAN"T HEAR YOU!!!!!

I think I am coming to your house, that pretty sweet man.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

AJ6stringsting said:


> Here's an update on my set up .
> 
> View attachment 422087
> 
> View attachment 422086
> 
> View attachment 422084
> 
> View attachment 422085












With my three processors, I can stack gain, delay stack , stack my modulation and stack my reverb .


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Mark Brown said:


> WHAT DID YOU SAY?? I CAN"T HEAR YOU!!!!!
> 
> I think I am coming to your house, that pretty sweet man.


I would let you try it out, if I was in your vicinity.
What I like about my set up, is that I could use one CPB and let some else use the other.


----------



## faracaster

Today's Tower of Power.


----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## Mark Brown

MetalTele79 said:


>


The play mat really sells the whole package


----------



## MetalTele79

Mark Brown said:


> The play mat really sells the whole package


It's a play area for both me and my daughter 😉


----------



## Dru Edwards

What's the modded Marshall? Or is it an old PA amp?


MetalTele79 said:


>


----------



## MetalTele79

Dru Edwards said:


> What's the modded Marshall? Or is it an old PA amp?


The snakeskin head is a JTM45 MKII clone with KT66 power tubes. It's made by an unknown builder and was purchased used.

The bottom one is a TMB made by Steve Moratto.


----------



## faracaster

Love that Gretsch amp !!!


----------



## BGood

You guys must all be deaf. I'm getting there with this humble pile of gear.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

BGood said:


> You guys must all be deaf. I'm getting there with this humble pile of gear.
> View attachment 422572



That Egnater looks vicious, that amp looks like if I were to put it full volume .... my grand children would walk with a Limp !!!! 😱


----------



## faracaster

This past Saturday's sonic recipe . Boogie Mk 1 reissue, 1x12 extension cab with a JBL D120. 1963 SG, Tony Iommi SG.


----------



## BGood

AJ6stringsting said:


> That Egnater looks vicious, that amp looks like if I were to put it full volume .... my grand children would walk with a Limp !!!! 😱


Good description. I never tried it over 9 o'clock where it's eardrum tearing loud. I should bring it outside once and let it rip so the whole county knows there's a Rebel under that green roof.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I moved my office out of the basement and this came along.
The Headrush 108s are new though.
Pedals are a developing story. My PT II is now where the stool is in this picture.
The REVV Tilt Shawn Tubbs Signature pedal is the foundation of the pedal board.










and yeah, I need to get some acoustic treatments up on the walls.


----------



## Torren61

I have a '53 Champ, '60 Ampeg R-12, '65 Princeton Reverb, modded '68 YBA-1,'69 Bassman, '73 JMP Lead, '73 Champ, '75 Music Man Sixty-Five, '79 Bassman 70, '91 Crate Vintage 20, '93 Crate Vintage 50, de Lisle 15P, Swart AST Master, Emery Superbaby, Monkeymatic Lassen, Bogen PA, Fisher 680-A, (incoming) Soldano SLO-30, Fryette Power Station and possibly a late 60s Traynor YBA-1A.

I have a lot of speaker cabinets.

Here's my home rig setup. I have the Fryette Power Station, De Lisle Amp-Speaker 12x12 Deluxe with built in load and attenuator loop, Furman power conditioner with LED voltage and amperage display, Furman power condition, another Furman power conditioner and a Korg rack tuner.

I run my guitar into the tuner, then into my overdrives, then into the De Lisle three way selector pedal, then into the amp-speaker selector where I can choose one of the eight amps and ten cabinets I have connected. I can either use or bypass the Fryette Power Station to boost or attenuate my amp signal.

The amp-speaker selector has a built in 8 Ohm load so I can have any of my amps powered on and they see a load. If I'm using my Power Station, which I nearly always do, I have to use the amp and speaker impedance selectors to match the impedance loads of whatever amp and cabinet I'm using.

The Fryette is the centerpiece of my rig because it is the answer to the problem of having a vintage 50 watt amp but living in a suburban setting where being able to fully crank that 50 watter is not an option. Now I CAN crank whatever amp I'm using but employ the Fryette to lower the volume to a realistic and suitable level. Since it's a reactive load, my tone remains pretty true.



















I can run that '53 Champ through the Fryette and choose a 4-8 Ohm cabinet and boost the volume to as much as 50 watts. Think about that for a minute. A cranked '53 Champ that uses a 6SN7 octal preamp tube, a 6V6 power tube and a 5Y3 rectifier tube and boost its volume from 5 watts to 50 watts! I've never boosted it to 50 watts but I have boosted it to around 20 watts or so.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Torren61 said:


> I have a '53 Champ, '60 Ampeg R-12, '65 Princeton Reverb, modded '68 YBA-1,'69 Bassman, '73 JMP Lead, '73 Champ, '75 Music Man Sixty-Five, '79 Bassman 70, '91 Crate Vintage 20, '93 Crate Vintage 50, de Lisle 15P, Swart AST Master, Emery Superbaby, Monkeymatic Lassen, Bogen PA, Fisher 680-A, (incoming) Soldano SLO-30, Fryette Power Station and possibly a late 60s Traynor YBA-1A.
> 
> I have a lot of speaker cabinets.
> 
> Here's my home rig setup. I have the Fryette Power Station, De Lisle Amp-Speaker 12x12 Deluxe with built in load and attenuator loop, Furman power conditioner with LED voltage and amperage display, Furman power condition, another Furman power conditioner and a Korg rack tuner.
> 
> I run my guitar into the tuner, then into my overdrives, then into the De Lisle three way selector pedal, then into the amp-speaker selector where I can choose one of the eight amps and ten cabinets I have connected. I can either use or bypass the Fryette Power Station to boost or attenuate my amp signal.
> 
> The amp-speaker selector has a built in 8 Ohm load so I can have any of my amps powered on and they see a load. If I'm using my Power Station, which I nearly always do, I have to use the amp and speaker impedance selectors to match the impedance loads of whatever amp and cabinet I'm using.
> 
> The Fryette is the centerpiece of my rig because it is the answer to the problem of having a vintage 50 watt amp but living in a suburban setting where being able to fully crank that 50 watter is not an option. Now I CAN crank whatever amp I'm using but employ the Fryette to lower the volume to a realistic and suitable level. Since it's a reactive load, my tone remains pretty true.
> 
> View attachment 423861
> 
> 
> View attachment 423862
> 
> 
> I can run that '53 Champ through the Fryette and choose a 4-8 Ohm cabinet and boost the volume to as much as 50 watts. Think about that for a minute. A cranked '53 Champ that uses a 6SN7 octal preamp tube, a 6V6 power tube and a 5Y3 rectifier tube and boost its volume from 5 watts to 50 watts! I've never boosted it to 50 watts but I have boosted it to around 20 watts or so.
> View attachment 423863


Love that Funky Vibe !!!!

Does the Funky Vibe have an expression pedal ?


----------



## Torren61

Thanks! I think it has a jack for one.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

This is all i need.


----------



## Torren61

I rearranged my studio over the last few days. I had to buy more cables as every amp needs an instrument cable from the De Lisle amp-speaker unit as well as a speaker cable from the amp's output to the unit and a speaker cable from the unit to each cabinet. It's so easy to swap amps and cabs now. With the built in load of the De Lisle, I can have 12 amps fired up and ready for its turn to be selected. 

I also installed two more Celestion Creambacks in the 4x12 cab with no grill. It had a pair of EVMs and two Creambacks. My 5 watt '53 Champ sounds pretty good through that cab (and bumped up using the Fryette), lol!

My studio space looks like this now.


----------



## Wardo

Traynor cab looks like the 4x10 that I had in high skool with a Bass Master Mk II head.


----------



## Torren61

It's the very same one.


----------



## BobChuck

New stereo rig.
… such a weird little thing.

Sebago Overdrive Deluxe with Komet ambikab jr. (Toneczar Echoczar)


----------



## MetalTele79

I've been working from home more often recently. Instead of setting up on the kitchen table like I have been for the last year, I finally turned my daughter's old nursery into an office. Also set up the perfect rig for break times...

The Orange cab has a Celestion F12-X200 full range speaker.


----------



## markxander

Wanted to send some pics of all the covers to Pierre & Nancy @ Coveramp so I hauled everything into the backyard. The little pedalboard cover is just a slipcover with cutouts so I can keep everything plugged in. I share my home office with my wife so I like to keep everything tidy.

I will say -- the Tone Master Deluxe Reverb really makes me hate lifting up my other amp (an old Dr Z Carmen Ghia in a custom cab). I don't think I'll be playing stereo outside the house.

A few pedalboard changes -- my Deco is out on loan but it'll be back on there soon. The little white pedal is a double fav switch made by @Granny Gremlin so I can access fav settings for the Dig and Deco. I also ordered a Skreddy Screwdriver Mini Deluxe that's still about six months out -- it's the same as the regular screwdriver I have there, except the trim pots are on top. I also have an Analogman modded Maxon OD9 on order that will probably bump the Plumes off, but I really have nothing bad to say about the regular Screwdriver or the Plumes.


----------



## JTM45BB

Here’s my setup as of now, still setting up the playing room after moving m, so pardon the clutter but it works as of now.


----------



## Guinefort




----------



## Guinefort

Guinefort said:


> View attachment 437282


My amplifiers and cabs. Marshall Ori 212A, Marshall Ori 20C, Hiwatt Crunch 50R, Traynor DHX 112.

Sitting on top of the Hiwatt are the EH 5MM pedal amp with a Boss DS-1. On the floor, a Danelectro Texas Trouble overdrive. I use the Danelectro with the Marshall amp. The DS is used with the EH going through the Traynor cab. After different tries, the Marshall cab is mostly used with the Hiwatt. Interestingly, in this configuration, the amp functions at 4 Ohms with all three 12" engaged. It creates a very interesting sound since the Hiwatt 12" is, in my opinion, a Chinese copy of a Fane. That amp's clean channel is something to hear. It also takes pedals well. These new Hiwatts aren't easy to find in Canada. The only source seems a Hiwatt warehouse located in Toronto. It's accessible through Reverb. For extremely loud loving players, they make a head in the same series rated at 350W!


----------



## Guinefort

Guinefort said:


> My amplifiers and cabs. Marshall Ori 212A, Marshall Ori 20C, Hiwatt Crunch 50R, Traynor DHX 112.
> 
> Sitting on top of the Hiwatt are the EH 5MM pedal amp with a Boss DS-1. On the floor, a Danelectro Texas Trouble overdrive. I use the Danelectro with the Marshall amp. The DS is used with the EH going through the Traynor cab. After different tries, the Marshall cab is mostly used with the Hiwatt. Interestingly, in this configuration, the amp functions at 4 Ohms with all three 12" engaged. It creates a very interesting sound since the Hiwatt 12" is, in my opinion, a Chinese copy of a Fane. That amp's clean channel is something to hear. It also takes pedals well. These new Hiwatts aren't easy to find in Canada. The only source seems a Hiwatt warehouse located in Toronto. It's accessible through Reverb. For extremely loud loving players, they make a head in the same series rated at 350W!


HIWATT | Reverb
Hiwatt Crunch 350R Head 350W w/ True Spring Reverb | Reverb


----------



## gf7duster




----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## Nash Bash




----------



## NationalDuo

Nice stuff everyone…


----------



## Jedd85

Nothing too glamorous here, but I love this ampeg superjet. Single channel, lots of headroom and great cleans. An older setup as most of this gear is gone, but the amp remains.


----------



## Zeegler

warplanegrey said:


>


Nice pic man. It reminds me of my pic from earlier in this thread. 










And by the way, ever since you got that 335-S I've lusted after it. I doubt I'll ever see another one though. If you ever decide to sell it....


----------



## c_jvw

The current collection


----------



## MarkM

warplanegrey said:


>


Wow that is some guitar cave, happy to know somewhere in SK there is a place like that!


----------



## gibson335




----------



## Mark Brown

gibson335 said:


> View attachment 454768
> 
> 
> View attachment 454775
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 454781


Please tell me you have made an amplifier fort at least once in your life.

That is some amazing amplification.


----------



## gibson335

Mark Brown said:


> Please tell me you have made an amplifier fort at least once in your life.
> 
> That is some amazing amplification.


Thanks my Man. The speakers are part II of all these amps. Tend to retrofit all of them with either Celestion Alnicos, Weber or Tone Tubby's. Regarding ceramic it's Celestion Greenbacks, Weber or Warehouse. I know. It's a sickness or G A S.


----------

